# Portes Du Soleil 2010



## Johnny Jape (10. November 2009)

So mal was fürs nächste Jahr aufmachen...............

Gerade eben gebucht, jetzt bis Ende Juni warten,warten

Noch jemand von Euch der schon gebucht hat?


----------



## Flying C. (11. November 2009)

ja ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying C. (14. November 2009)

na da fahren wir wohl alleine wa???


----------



## isotonisch (15. November 2009)

wir sind grad am planen, waren letztes jahr dort und waren alle total begeistert!
wann geht ihr denn hin?!


----------



## Johnny Jape (15. November 2009)

vom 26.06. an 1 woche, dann sollen wohl auch alle lifte geöffnet haben


----------



## Lilphil95 (18. November 2009)

Moin.

Geht ihr campen ?
Suche auch noch einen Bikepark mit geeignetem Campingplatz.


----------



## Johnny Jape (19. November 2009)

nee apartment


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. November 2009)

Wir planen auch momentan. Könnt ihr eine Bleibe empfehlen? Kostengünstig und trotzdem wohnlich?


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. November 2009)

also wir haben über die seite http://www.morzine-mtb.com/ gebucht.
fahren dieses jahr auch das erste mal hin, und kommen wohl in der pension
http://www.lesvoroches.com/ unter.

denke mal ist nichts besonderes, wir benötigen aber auch nur schlafgelegenheiten, bad und küche.

und für eine woche, inkl. 2 liftkarten, sind wir mit 410 euro zusammen, für 2 personen mit dabei.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. November 2009)

eine woche für 2 personen 410 euro?
mit sprit und essen und unterkunft und lift nehme ich das richtig an?

das ist ja eigendlich echt günstig. danke.


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. November 2009)

ohne sprit und ohne essen, trotzdem ein schleuder preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. November 2009)

und ihr seid vom 26.06 eine woche da? sprich bis 03.07^^


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. November 2009)

so siehts aus, dann sollen auch alle lifte geöffnet sein


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. November 2009)

ja leider ausserhalb der sommerferien.


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. November 2009)

keine angst die sind auch während der ferien auf, glaub bis irgendwann ende august


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. November 2009)

@Phil: Wie sieht euer Plan aus ?
Ich plane wieder für ende August.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (30. November 2009)

euer ist gut.

bis jetzt wollen 3 leute. ich, der opa knack und der mr. donut aus essen.

wird auf jedenfall auf die ferien fallen. muss das nochmal genau abchecken. weiß nicht wie ernst die das sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (30. November 2009)

Ich will auf jeden Fall und Ferien sind mir egal aber wenn dann die letzte oder vorletzte Ferienwoche.

@Johnny Jape: Ich bin dieses Jahr für alles ( Wohnen, Essen, Lift u. Sprit ) mit 400  hingekommen.
Und Wir haben in Morzine gewohnt in einer schönen 50m" Bude mit 3 Personen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (30. November 2009)

vorletzte wäre geil. noch ne woche ausruhen 

wäre dann so der 13.08-20.08

lass uns das mal festhalten. ich fahre in jedemfall mit. fahren noch welche von deinen freunden mit?


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. November 2009)

Versuche ich noch zu klären, die reden von Diplomarbeit und sonem Quatsch 

Wir müssten mal abchecken wer alles mit will und dann ein Treffen starten. Bis ende Januar sollten sich alle entscheiden.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (30. November 2009)

Ja Spätestens.


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Dezember 2009)

wir fangen jetzt auch schon wieder das planen an ... PdS wir kommen ... leider noch viel zu lange hin *g*


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Dezember 2009)

lohnt sich pds auch samstag bis sonntag (2 tage) oder erst ab freitag bis sonntag (3tage) oder verlängertem wochenende (freitag bis montag (4 tage))?


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Dezember 2009)

naja ... wenn du nur Morzine und LesGets machst dann reichen vielleicht 2 - 3 Tage
Für das ganze Gebiet bis nach Champery rüber mind. 7 Tage ...


----------



## Crak (18. Dezember 2009)

sind wohl ab anfang Juli für 2 Wochen da mit 4 leuten wenn alles klar geht


----------



## Andy71 (19. Dezember 2009)

Weiß jemand, wann dort die Ferien sind? 
Und ab wann die Lifte geöffnet sind?


----------



## giani (19. Dezember 2009)

ferien?

die lifte sind jetzt offen

wann der bikepark aufgeht kommt immer etwas auf dei schneeverhältnisse an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (19. Dezember 2009)

Andy71 schrieb:


> Und ab wann die Lifte geöffnet sind?




info von morzine mtb:

All lifts will be working June 24th till August 29th or September 5th.


----------



## Andy71 (19. Dezember 2009)

giani schrieb:


> ferien?
> 
> die lifte sind jetzt offen
> 
> wann der bikepark aufgeht kommt immer etwas auf dei schneeverhältnisse an



Natürlich meinte ich den "Bikepark" PDS, aber auch wann die Franzosen dort in dem Gebiet Sommerferien haben.


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Dezember 2009)

Für alle die noch Informationen über Strecken haben wollen, ist einmal die Seite http://www.ridemorzine.org/ und der Guide von VTOPO über Portes du Soleil zu empfehlen http://vtopo.fr/?-VTOPO-Portes-du-Soleil-English-
Da habt ihr eigentlich alle wichtigen Informationen und unter unseren Videos findet ihr auch noch genügend Bildmaterial über die Gegend.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Johnny Jape (13. Januar 2010)

an alle pds veteranen,  wie siehts da aus bzgl lebensmittel einkaufen und preise?

oder besser futter für die ganze woche aus der heimat ankarren?


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Januar 2010)

Die Preise gehen eigendlich dafür musst das ganze Zeug nicht mitschleppen. Käse u. Wein gibt es eh on mass. 
Nur beim Fleisch sieht die Sache anders aus. 
Die Qualität ist nicht so Deutscher Standart und es ist auch sau teuer.


----------



## sebbi (17. Januar 2010)

vom 21.8 bis zum 28.8 bin ich am start ham uns ne wohnung in Morzine gemietet


----------



## SuperS-Rider (17. Januar 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> an alle pds veteranen,  wie siehts da aus bzgl lebensmittel einkaufen und preise?
> 
> oder besser futter für die ganze woche aus der heimat ankarren?



Würd wie bereits erwähnt vor allem fleischprodukte o.ä. von zuhause mitnehmen, französische "steaks" sind zum einen richtig teuer und zum anderen qualitativ so minderwertig, dass nach 5min grillen der halbe grillrost wieder frei ist!
Ich durfte letztes Jahr in PDS feststellen, dass allgemein Frankreich bzgl der Lebensmittel tendenziell teurer ist als D-Land; Mal abgesehen von alkoholischen Aufputschmitteln
Der "Spar"-Markt in Morzine hat aber so gut wie alles in den Regalen, nur eben paar Cent/Euro teurer!

Viel Spaß


----------



## Brickowski (18. Januar 2010)

Wie kommt ihr denn nach PDS? ich hab kein Bock da mitm Auto runter zu karren,da ich alleine wär und solange fahrn is nich mein Ding. Gibts da ne nette Zugverbindung? Ich überleg grad ob ich mir ne Woche gönnen soll...wenn Jemand noch jemanden braucht um ein apartement zu füllen PM an mich  Ich bin zahm,pflegeleicht und stubenrein


----------



## Goldfisch199 (18. Januar 2010)

guten abend,
ich bin auch im Sommer am Start.
Sin gegen Ende August da.
Auch wegen meinen Sommerferien 

grüße an euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. Januar 2010)

SuperS-Rider schrieb:


> Würd wie bereits erwähnt vor allem fleischprodukte o.ä. von zuhause mitnehmen, französische "steaks" sind zum einen richtig teuer und zum anderen qualitativ so minderwertig, dass nach 5min grillen der halbe grillrost wieder frei ist!



meines erachtens ist es verboten, in die schweiz fleisch und wurst einzuführen (und viell. noch andere lebensmittel). also entweder die schweitz umrunden oder sich nicht erwischen lassen 



SuperS-Rider schrieb:


> Ich durfte letztes Jahr in PDS feststellen, dass allgemein Frankreich bzgl der Lebensmittel tendenziell teurer ist als D-Land; Mal abgesehen von alkoholischen Aufputschmitteln


wie in ganz frankreich: wein billig, alles andere teuer (z.b. bier). ansonsten ist frankreich so zivilisiert, das man dort auch alles im supermarkt bekommt.


----------



## TDisbike (21. Januar 2010)

Falls für den ein oder anderen eine Gruppenreise nach Portes du Soleil zum Biken in Frage kommt, kann ich das hier empfehlen:







Der Preis beinhaltet Unterkunft und Essen, aber keine Liftkarte. Übrigens nicht wundern, der Veranstalter bietet die Reise schon lange im Winter an, aber zum ersten Mal im Sommmer, deshalb findet man das Angebot noch nicht auf der Website, weil der Webmaster nicht ausm Quark kommt.

Grüße,
Timo 

PS: bitte nich nörgeln wg Doppelpost, nen ähnlichen Thread gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6759561&posted=1#post6759561


----------



## Kaprado (21. Januar 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> info von morzine mtb:
> 
> All lifts will be working June 24th till August 29th or September 5th.




Mein Plan war Ende Mai-Anfang Juni nach Chatel zu fahren. Soll das heißen das die Lifte zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch geschlossen sind?


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Januar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Mein Plan war Ende Mai-Anfang Juni nach Chatel zu fahren. Soll das heißen das die Lifte zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch geschlossen sind?



ja. durchstarten bis nach finale ligure, dort ist dann schon saison (und der schnee weg)


----------



## Kaprado (21. Januar 2010)

Finale ligure in Italien?

Mal im Ernst, denkt ihr Ende Mai ist noch zu zeitig und da liegt noch Schnee?


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Januar 2010)

In Morzine geht es ab July los bis September.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (21. Januar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Finale ligure in Italien?
> 
> Mal im Ernst, denkt ihr Ende Mai ist noch zu zeitig und da liegt noch Schnee?



in finale kannste meines erachtens fast das ganze jahr über fliegen, ende mai auf jeden fall. kann aber sein, das du von einem hagelschauer üebrrascht wirst (bild von mir, 7cm hagel in 15min!)





kannst ja zur sicherheit bei den dortigen fr-shuttle- veranstalter anfragen! viel spass!


----------



## matze2 (22. Januar 2010)

SuperS-Rider schrieb:


> Würd wie bereits erwähnt vor allem fleischprodukte o.ä. von zuhause mitnehmen, französische "steaks" sind zum einen richtig teuer und zum anderen qualitativ so minderwertig, dass nach 5min grillen der halbe grillrost wieder frei ist!



Ihr nehmt rohe Steaks für eine Woche auf Vorrat mit?
Dann lieber das nicht so hochwertige französische.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (22. Januar 2010)

matze2 schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt rohe Steaks für eine Woche auf Vorrat mit?



...Ist dann wohl eine Frage des Equipments. Eine Ladung Steaks würde ich auch nicht im 20 Grad heißen PKW mitschleppen.
Zumindest seit ihr vorgewarnt. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Johnny Jape (22. Januar 2010)

dann werden die aber schön zart bis du unten bist


----------



## speedhuem (26. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute.
Ich war noch nie in Portes, plane aber dieses Jahr mit zwei drei Leuten dort hin zu fahren. Da es eine riesige Auswahl an Ortschaften, Liften und Strecken gibt wäre der ein oder andere Tipp ganz hilfreich.
Also ich dachte an eine Bleibe in Chatel. Ist das ein guter Ausgangspunkt, wenn man schöne FR-Strecken, Parks und Trails haben möchte???
Und kennt dort jemand eine Pension oder sowas in der Art?

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## detlefracing (27. Januar 2010)

hi,

wir wollen dieses Jahr auch hin, könnt ihr mir eine gute Unterkunft empfehlen? Genau wie speedhuem interessiert mich auch wo man sich am besten eine Unterkunft suchen sollte, also in welchem Ort.

Danke!


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Januar 2010)

Zu der Thematik mit den Liften:
Die Lifte öffnen nicht ohne Grund so spät in der ganzen Arena. Portes du Soleil bleibt in erster Linie ein Wintersportdomizil, wo sie auch den meisten Umsatz haben und die Lifte laufen bis Ende April bei guter Schneelage. Dann müssen die Lifte für den Sommerbetrieb wieder gewartet werden. Wer aber vorher schon in die Region fahren möchte, kann das ja machen. Er kann nur nicht die ganze Arena nutzen. Morzine und Les Gets lassen ihre Liftanlagen mittlerweile Anfang Juni laufen und wer Portes du Soleil noch nicht in seiner ganzen Pracht erlebt hat wird auch nichts vermissen Wer aber das Gefühl kennt mit dem Sessellift von Les Lindarets nach Les Crosets hochzufahren und das gewaltige Panorama aufzusaugen wird immer unten in Morzine vor der Telecabine Super-Morzine stehen und sich ärgern, dass er dort nicht mal eben hoch kommt. Es bleibt halt Alpines Hochgebirge zur Schweizer Seite und die Ecke Morzine/Les Gets mit der Pleneyarena lässt sich halt schneller für den Sommerbetrieb herrichten und ist ja auch ein Mekka der Mountainbiker in Europa geworden Wir haben heutzutage fast alle Möglichkeiten für Urlaube in Morzine durch und ich kann nur den Tip geben, mehr in Richtung Hochsommer zu gehen

Zu der Thematik Essen kann ich auch noch was schreiben. Wir nehmen eigentlich komplett unser Essen von zuhause mit, eas aber auch daran liegt, dass ich gelernter Koch bin und am besten weiß worauf ich achten muss. Wenn man sich selbst verpfegt kann man ruhig in den Supermärkten einkaufen. Klar sind sie teurer, aber es hält sich in Grenzen und seinen Speiseplan kann man ja auch so erstellen, dass man kostengünstig kocht
Wer da unten jeden Abend essen geht, der lässt wirklich Geld da unten. Vom Alkohol ganz zu schweigen. Es gibt in Morzine an der Alpenstrasse Richtung Les Gets aber auch einen Großmarkt, wo man mal sein Glück versuchen kann. Wir sind da mal 2003 einfach reingestiefelt und haben uns über die Preise gewundert, da sie normales Niveau hatten. Erst wollten sie uns nichts verkaufen, aber nach ein paar Gesprächen hatten sie uns die Lebensmittel doch verkauft. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass soetwas oft vorkommt.

Gruß Jens!


----------



## Unikum777 (3. Februar 2010)

Werden die Bikes speziell bei den Sesselliften in Bereich PDS eigentlich am Sattel/an der Sattelstütze eingehangen? Denn dann könnte ich mir die Mitnahme der Teleskopstütze gleich sparen...

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne keinen Lift wo das so ist.
Die Halterungen an den Liften sind meist besser wie die an den Seilbahnen.


----------



## dubbel (3. Februar 2010)

aber teleskopsattelstütze ist unnötig in PdS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (3. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> aber teleskopsattelstütze ist unnötig in PdS.



word 

Dubbl bist du auch mit Batman ab dem 17.7. unten ?


----------



## dubbel (3. Februar 2010)

wer bist du denn? 

ich bin eher früher unten.


----------



## Unikum777 (3. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> aber teleskopsattelstütze ist unnötig in PdS.



Nö, weil ich nur mit der Stütze Touren fahren und trotzdem die Stütze komplett versenken kann.

Also keine Lifte oder Bahnen á la Bikepark Winterberg, wo der Sattel eingehangen wird?


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Februar 2010)

Zumindest nicht in Morzine, Les Gets u. Avoriaz.

Ich fahre aber auch eine Rase Mamba und damit habe ich letztes Jahr eine Woche PDS verbracht. Wenn man es gewöhnt ist kann die Stütze drin bleiben. Ich habe sie schon einige mal verstellt.


----------



## Unikum777 (3. Februar 2010)

Super, danke.

Keine Ahnung ob die Rase mit der KS900 vergleichbar ist, meine würde jedenfalls vermutlich irgendwann aus dem Bike rausfloppen, wenn die Mühle mit dem ganzen Gewicht dran hängt


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Februar 2010)

Da braucht man sich bei der Rase keine Gedanken machen.
Ich würde mich da mit meinem kompletten Gewicht dran hängen 

Kann mal Bitte jemand etwas zu den Liften bzw. Bahnen in Chatel sagen ?


----------



## dubbel (3. Februar 2010)

da wird auch nix am sattel aufgehängt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Februar 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> meines erachtens ist es verboten, in die schweiz fleisch und wurst einzuführen (und viell. noch andere lebensmittel). also entweder die schweitz umrunden oder sich nicht erwischen lassen



das stimmt nicht so ganz.
*http://www.euroretour.ch/wcms/euro.cfm/h,26/s,30/c,12/sc,de/blue.htm*

also aus deutschland kann man getrost 0,5 kg fleisch mitnehmen, steuerfrei.

wenn man's etwas exklusiver mag auch bis zu 20 kg wild, kaninchen, etc...


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Februar 2010)

weiss jemand wie lange die Lifte zum Ende der Saison offen haben ? 

So wie es aussieht, werden wir 2x anwesend sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (12. Februar 2010)

*Öffnungszeiten Liftanlagen Portes du Soleil*

Für welches Jahr die gelten ist leider nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. Februar 2010)

@axalp: lies mal beitrag 28


----------



## Axalp (12. Februar 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> @axalp: lies mal beitrag 28



Danke!


----------



## Fabio- (27. Februar 2010)

Auch gebucht ;-)


----------



## Fabio- (27. Februar 2010)

War noch nie dort...wie siehts aus mit Liftpreisen ?
Was muss man für 10 Tage einplanen ?
mfG Fabio


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Februar 2010)

Such mal mit Google da gibt es eine Seite mit Preislisten. 
6 Tage kommen auf 83 dann müssten 10 Tage ca. 100 kosten.

Wir haben auch gebucht und endlich angezahlt. War etwas zäh wegen der Sprache

Vom 21.08. bis 28.08.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. Februar 2010)

jetzt müssen wir nur noch n paasenden karren finden


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. Februar 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Such mal mit Google da gibt es eine Seite mit Preislisten.
> 6 Tage kommen auf 83 dann müssten 10 Tage ca. 100 kosten.
> 
> Wir haben auch gebucht und endlich angezahlt. War etwas zäh wegen der Sprache
> ...




wir bezahlen 68 für 6 riding days


----------



## Fabio- (27. Februar 2010)

Ok Danke,
wo bekommt man die Liftkarten ?
Vor Ort oder von hier aus ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Februar 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> wir bezahlen 68 für 6 riding days



Die 83 haben Wir letztes Jahr schon bezahlt. Die haben laut Webseite das nicht geändert. 80 für den Lift und 3 für die Karte.

Die Karte haben Wir in Morzine direkt am Lift geholt.

Wo bekommst Du die denn für 68 ?


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. Februar 2010)

ups, warum ich jetzt auf 68 gekommen bin weiss ich auch nicht, sind doch glatte 80, hab noch mal in der bestätigunsmail nachgeschaut

68 könnten für 5 tage gewesen sein

wir bekommen die von den morzine-mtb.com leuten


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Februar 2010)

passt doch. Dann sind die Liftpreise gleich. 

Wann seid Ihr da ?


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. Februar 2010)

direkt die erste woche in der alle lifte offen haben, vom 26.06. an 1 woche


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Februar 2010)

Warst Du schon mal um diese Zeit da ? Ist es nicht noch sehr mockig ? 
Da liegt doch bestimmt im Mai noch Schnee.


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. Februar 2010)

es ist aber ende juni, und obs mockig ist keine ahnung, ist unsere erste tour da runter


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Februar 2010)

Ich habe in einem älterm Thread ( 2008 glaube ich ) gelesen das einige Jungs im Juni noch von Schneeschauern überrascht wurden.

Aber egal Mocke gibt es immer. Selbt im August regnet es jede Woche.
Nim auf jeden Fall Regenklamotten mit. Wenn Du aufm Lift sitzt oder auf über 2000m in einen Schauer geräts, hört der Spaß ohne richtigt Kleidung auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Februar 2010)

Von Regen sollte man immer in den Bergen ausgehen und in den Höhenregionen Richtung Avoriaz und der Schweiz kann es dann halt auch als Schnee runter kommen. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, kann man in der Les Gets/Morzine Sektion schon ab Anfang Juni mittlerweile fahren, weil die Berge schneller vom Schnee befreit sind. Die Engländer fangen da schon Anfang Mai mit den Einheimischen an die Strecken am Mont Cheri und am Pleney herzurichten.Hierfindet ihr alle wichtigen Informationen, wenn es wieder los geht. Und denkt ja alle daran, einen guten Satz Regenreifen im Gepäck zu haben Gehört für mich zur Standartausrüstung.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## hellvis (28. Februar 2010)

moin,

ich habe leider nur die letzte juni woche als zeitfenster für pds. die lifte sind dann ja schon alle auf. meine fahrgemeinschaft kann dann aber leider nicht.

ist zufällig eine gruppe aus nrw oder weiterem umfeld da, die noch einen mitbewohner suchen? ich war schonmal da, ihr hättet keinen rookie am bein;-)

wäre toll wenn man über diesen weg etwas auf die beine stellen könnte.
vor mir aus auch nur ein verlängertes we.

grüße
max


----------



## Johnny Jape (28. Februar 2010)

wir haben leider keinen weiteren platz im auto und nur ein 2 bett apartment gebucht


----------



## Fabio- (1. März 2010)

Hi,
Wie viele Reifensätze und vor allem was für welche nimmt ihr mit ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. März 2010)

Zwei:

trocken Vo: Minion F 2,7 42a
trocken Hi: Minion F 2,7 60a o. High Roller 2,7 60a

Nass Vo u. Hi: RainKing 

Das Gelänge ist wechselhaft, von Waldwege bis steinig schroff u, felsig.

Auf jeden Fall immer 2Ply nehmen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. März 2010)

ich hab nen satz rainking dabei und nen satz minions... rainking in 2,5" und minion denke ich mal in 2,35" vllt auch wieder 2,5" muss ich mir noch gedanken drüber machen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. März 2010)

dann sollten wir unsere reifen auseinanderhalten nico


----------



## Fabio- (1. März 2010)

wetscreams sind zuweich für den boden dort oder ( für nasse Tage ) ?
Ich hatte an Muddy Marrys und Wicked Wills oder High Roller gedacht.


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. März 2010)

Hi Phil,

plane nur 2Ply Reifen und DH Schläuche ein. 
Ich habe keinen Bock auf Reifen flicken.

Ich nehme Hi. den Maxxis DH Schlauch u. Vo. den von Schwalbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (1. März 2010)

Fabio- schrieb:


> wetscreams sind zuweich für den boden dort oder ( für nasse Tage ) ?
> Ich hatte an Muddy Marrys und Wicked Wills oder High Roller gedacht.



geht auch alles. Ich hatte letztes Jahr Minios in F wenn es trocken war und Muddy Mury im Regen. Ging auch aber die Rain King sind eine andere Welt 
Der Wetscream macht nicht viel Sinn, zuviel Fels.


----------



## sebbi (1. März 2010)

Ich würd mir auch im Urlaub meine wetscream zerstören aber bei regen ist da eig immer gutfahrbar trockenheit ist es viel schlimmer das man sich innerhalb von einer Woche einen Satz reifen zerstört


----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. März 2010)

dh schläuche lasse ich raus....werde mir so um die 5ß10 freeride schläuche einpacken denke ich...hab aber auch noch 5 dh schläuche hier....wird mal alles einpacken...ansonsten muss ich noch mal schauen wie ich das mit den ersatzteilen mache...hab da so ne idee


----------



## JansonJanson (1. März 2010)

fahrt einfach UST 

ne zu Reifen - reichen eigentlich Minions, Muddy Marrys oder HighRoller je nach vorlieben. Wie es bei uns nass war sind wir eher auf die Seite Avoriaz gefahren ( von Morzine aus ) da es dort steiniger ist ... sonst wenns trocken ist HighRoller bzw. Minions halt .... 
meine Matschreifen ( DH Mud3) bleiben des Jahr daheim


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. März 2010)

Hey, werden zu zweit im Juli auch nach PdS fahren. Empfiehlt es sich sein Zelt in Morzine aufzuschlagen, oder doch wo anders? Habe jetzt auch mal eine Anfrage an ridemorzine geschickt, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt... Zelt war nur bildlich gesprochen, wollen ein Appartment mit Küche mieten. Reichen Pläne vor Ort, oder sollte man noch anderes Material studieren? Kann man vor Ort sich reinarbeiten und die einzelnen Strecken anfahren, oder ist es einfach too much und man muss vorher schon genau wissen was man fahren will? Hab eine Artikel aus Zeitungen und von diversen Seiten gelesen, aber es erscheint alles, als wäre es vor Ort fast zu unübersichtlich, oder täuscht das? Danke für Eure Meinungen!


----------



## LIDDL (3. März 2010)

so, bei uns is es jetzt auch so gut wie fix! 8.-18.juli 
Morzine is als Stützpunkt geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Res-q (5. März 2010)

Ich hab mal ein paar anfänger Fragen zum Urlaub in Pds, und würde mich freuen wenn diese beantwortet würden.

Ich hatte ursprünglich ein Chalet in Chatel rausgesucht, ist davon abzuraten?
Nachdem, was ich im Netz gelesen habe stell ich mir das eigentlich so vor, dass man die anderen Gebiete wie Morzine und Les Gets per Lift und Abfahrt erreicht. Ist dem nicht so und wir sollten lieber nach Morzine fahren?

Wie ist das mit den Liftkarten? Wir kaufen den Pass für 64  ( so stehts auf der Pds Homepage) und können überall fahren auch in den Bikeparks. Oder kosten die extra? Bzw. lohnen sich diese?

Und zu guter letzt eine Frage auf die ich eigentlich schon Antworten gelesen habe: Müssen wir im vorhinein Karten studieren. Oder, ist es tatsächlich so wie im Skiurlaub, dass wir uns da nen Liftplan schnappen und losrocken können.

Glück auf!


----------



## JansonJanson (5. März 2010)

Die Ortsfrage ist schwierig - finde aber Morzine passt besser. 

Nein mit dem Pass ist alles beglichen, bis auf den Heliflug ins Krankenhaus 

also wir haben letztes Jahr keine Karten studiert, ging 1a - bist halt auf den offiziellen Wegen unterwegs - wobei die inoffiziellen sicher auch Fun machen 

greets




Res-q schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein paar anfänger Fragen zum Urlaub in Pds, und würde mich freuen wenn diese beantwortet würden.
> 
> Ich hatte ursprünglich ein Chalet in Chatel rausgesucht, ist davon abzuraten?
> Nachdem, was ich im Netz gelesen habe stell ich mir das eigentlich so vor, dass man die anderen Gebiete wie Morzine und Les Gets per Lift und Abfahrt erreicht. Ist dem nicht so und wir sollten lieber nach Morzine fahren?
> ...


----------



## Res-q (9. März 2010)

Ist es so, dass die Unterkünfte Morzine und Les Gets ungefähr doppelt so teuer sind wie in Chatel. Oder finde ich nur nichts vernünftiges?

Kann man denn mit der Gondel in Chatel hoch fahren, und dass gesamte Gebiet mit dem Fahrrad erschließen (wir sind mehr so von der Bergabfraktion, also meine ich ohne die Mühle irgendwo durch die Gegend zu strampeln). Oder müssten wir mit dem Auto weiter fahren?

Danke schonmal....
Glück auf!


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. März 2010)

Ich habe mir noch nicht die Wege von Avoriaz nach Chatel angeschaut aber ich meine da liegt ein Tal dazwischen. 

Im Bereich Avoriaz, Morzine, Les Gets kommst Du Quasi überall problemlos mit einem 20kg DHler hin. 
Du siehst auch zu 90% nur Freerider und DHler. 

Wenn Wir aber schon mal beim Thema sind würde mich mal der Weg von Avoriaz nach Champery interessieren. Wie lange braucht man für den Weg über den         *[FONT="][/FONT][/COLOR]                 [COLOR=Black][FONT="]Point des Mossettes. Lohnt es sich oder ist es besser auf der Seite Avoriaz bzw.[/FONT] [FONT="]Les Lindaretz zu bleiben ? [/FONT]


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. März 2010)

Generell kann man dort überall gut wohnen. Sind alles schöne Alpenorte, aber der beste und zentralste Punkt bleibt Morzine Und Wohnungen werden genug angeboten. Es gibt soviele Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und im Sommer sind sie froh, dass jetzt immer mehr kommen. Klar sind die Preise gestiegen in den letzten Jahren, aber sie sind immer noch o.k. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, man muss unterscheiden zwischen hochalpinen Gegend um Avoriaz/Les Crosets/Chatel und Les Gets/Morzine Ecke. Alles hat seinen Reiz und die Möglichkeiten sind unendlich Das einzige worauf man achten sollte, sind die Liftzeiten am ende des Tagesdamit man nicht im falschen Tal steht und der Lift geschlossen hat. Und Kartenstudium kann nie schaden. Man hat heute soviele Möglichkeiten, bestens vorbereitet dort hin zu fahren und sich nur noch am bergrunterfahren zu erfreuen.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## speedhuem (10. März 2010)

Sauber...das macht doch wirklich wieder super Bock auf das Ganze! So hatte ich mir das auch gedacht. Auch wenn ich und meine Begleiter in Chatel unter kommen, werden wir doch ausreichend Möglichkeiten haben und jeder wird auf seine Kosten kommen. Ich hab so dermaßen Vorfreude

Das wird bestimmt einfach klasse.


----------



## spaceschleim (10. März 2010)

jupp.... es wird so gut......


----------



## Axalp (10. März 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wenn Wir aber schon mal beim Thema sind würde mich mal der Weg von Avoriaz nach Champery interessieren. Wie lange braucht man für den Weg über den         *[FONT="][/FONT][/COLOR]                 [COLOR=Black][FONT="]Point des Mossettes. Lohnt es sich oder ist es besser auf der Seite Avoriaz bzw.[/FONT] [FONT="]Les Lindaretz zu bleiben ? [/FONT]



Von Avoriaz bis nach Champery ist man schätzungsweise 1.5h unterwegs.
Es kommt einem aber viiiiel kürzer vor. 

Ein Abstecher nach Les Crosets lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, alleine wegen der genialen Grande Conche-Abfahrt und dem "Hochgebirgs-Feeling".

Die WC-DH-Strecke nach Champéry ist aber m.M.n für den Otto-Normal-Biker eine Nummer zu groß. Wir haben sie auf jeden Fall nach einer verregneten Nacht ausgelassen, was sehr vernünftig war, wenn man mal ein wenig Youtube schaut  .


----------



## Kaprado (10. März 2010)

Wir planen, uns in der ersten Augustwoche (30.07.-06./07.08.) ein Häuschen in Chatel zu mieten. Haben da etwas gefunden, http://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/p614257a#photos-bar wir sind nur zu zweit, vielleicht finden sich ja noch zwei Leutchen die mit uns da einziehen wollen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. März 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Von Avoriaz bis nach Champery ist man schätzungsweise 1.5h unterwegs.
> Es kommt einem aber viiiiel kürzer vor.



Wow das ist ja schon ganz ordentlich. Wir starten von Morzine aus und waren letztes Jahr bis zum Pointe des Mossettes. 
Da wir uns sehr stark DH orientieren ist das wohl besser da mal mit dem Auto rüber zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (10. März 2010)

weiß einer von euch, ob man vor ort noch günstige wohnungen bekommt oder sollte man im voraus buchen?


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. März 2010)

@kunstflieger
lass das bloß sein mit dem Auto Der Weg von Morzine über Avoriaz/Les Crosets nach Champery ist einer der besten Wege die es gibt Wichtig ist nur, dass man den ersten Lift bei der Super Morzine Gondel nimmt. Dann habt ihr alle Zeit der Welt und vom Pointe des Mossettes ist es nicht mehr weit bis zur Weltcupstrecke. Und die Grand Conche ist eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsstrecken, alleine wegen dem grandiosen Alpenpanorama Für die, die die Grand Conche nicht kennen, füge ich nochmal ein Video von uns ein
Und DH-orientiert ist auf dem Weg alles Man kann von Morzine bis Champery eigentlich komplett ohne Bergauffahren zurechtkommen und es ist eigentlich sogar alles ausgeschildert. Nur das Problem ist, dass man ständig im Speedrausch ist und die Schilder übersieht. Bei uns hat es Jahre gedauert, die richtigen Strecken zu finden und man lernt nie aus
Gruß Jens!


----------



## JansonJanson (11. März 2010)

jetzt sind da überall Fangzäune


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. März 2010)

Sehr Geiles Video 

Bist Du schon mal die andere Abfahrt vom Point des Mossettes nach Les Crosetes runter gefahren ? 
Ich glaube das ist ein Skipiste im Winter, sah aus wie eine Schotterautobahn. Mich würde mal interessieren ob man da schön laufen lassen kann, so Mammoth Mountain like ?


----------



## Kaprado (11. März 2010)

Kann man im Genfer See ohne viel Tara auch angeln?


----------



## Tribal84 (11. März 2010)

lohnt es sich auch mal für 4 tage oder 3 ?? also freitag - sonntag oder sollte man es lassen ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. März 2010)

mMn ja.
Am zweiten Morgen fühlt man sich sowieso wie vom LKW überfahren 
Hier fährt man ja höstens mal 1,5 km DH am Stück, da ist PDS Marathon. 
Ich würde eher 2 x 3 o. 4 Tage vorziehen, habe aber keine Böcke alles zweimal zu organisieren. 

Am Wochenende ist aber mehr Betrieb auf den Pisten, ist wie hier im Bikepark.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (11. März 2010)

ihr seid halt alle schon alt


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. März 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> ihr seid halt alle schon alt



traurig aber wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (11. März 2010)

ich hol gleich die übersetzung ab und schick die dir dann großen


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. März 2010)

sauber mit Dir kann man Arbeiten... ähmmm... in Urlaub fahren


----------



## Miesmacher (21. März 2010)

Ich plane auch gerade das erste Mal dort hinzufahren.
Was ich so rausgelesen habe eignet sich für einen PDS Anfänger Morzine oder Les Gets am besten. 
Jetzt sind viele günstige Wohnungen aber in Morzine-Avoriaz was ca. 12 Straßenkilometer von Morzine entfernt ist. Ist der Ort auch OK?
Laut Garmin Topo sind einige Lifte dort, aber sind die auch für Fahrräder geeignet? Welche Orte könnt Ihr konkret empfehlen?

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## etschuk (22. März 2010)

Mountain Active Week -  Châtel

Im Sommer finden in den Portes du Soleil unsere Mountain Active Weeks & Weekends statt.
Egal, ob in der Luft, auf dem Wasser oder am Berg hier findet jeder eine Möglichkeit sich auszupowern: Hikingtouren, Klettersteige, Mountainbike-Touren, Rafting, Mountain-Rollern und und und. Wer es lieber etwas relaxter mag, geht eine Runde Schwimmen oder genießt die Sonne im Liegestuhl!

Schweinegünstig INKLUSIVE:
7xÜbernachtung im 2-4er Zimmer, 6xHalbpension inkl. BBQ, Hiking-Tour, wahlweise: MTB-, Rafting- oder Kletter-Tour, kostenlose Nutzung der Sessellifte, des Freibades und der Tennisplätze!

Nur 199  pro Woche: Mountain Active Week
Nur 99  für ein verlängertes Wochenende: Mountain Active Weekend 


hallo zusammen ,

hier mal ein tip in portes du soleil unterzukommen und dabei noch verpflegt zu werden.
ist keine luxushütte aber dafür günstig und eine spaßige hüttenfahrt. 
die hütte liegt direkt in chatel und der shuttelbus zum bikepark chatel hält vor der tür ,braucht ca. 5min . von chatel aus kann man auch weiter durchs ganze gebiet starten .
ich war letzen sommer für ein wochende da und kann es nur jeden empfehlen der ein günstigen urlaub in den bergen mit lift hoch und rad runter machen möchte .
einfach mal den link checken .....
oder nachfragen 
gruß stephan


----------



## etschuk (22. März 2010)

http://www.ep-reisen.de/index.php?content=reisen_details&kuerzel=PCE1&zeitraum=2010-07-19


----------



## Kaprado (22. März 2010)

Ich komme mit dem Link nicht klar...



> lift hoch und rad runter




Ist genau das was wir suchen. Aber ich finde auf der Seite nichts genaues zu dem 199 Euro Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (22. März 2010)

Miesmacher schrieb:


> Ich plane auch gerade das erste Mal dort hinzufahren.
> Was ich so rausgelesen habe eignet sich für einen PDS Anfänger Morzine oder Les Gets am besten.
> Jetzt sind viele günstige Wohnungen aber in Morzine-Avoriaz was ca. 12 Straßenkilometer von Morzine entfernt ist. Ist der Ort auch OK?
> Laut Garmin Topo sind einige Lifte dort, aber sind die auch für Fahrräder geeignet? Welche Orte könnt Ihr konkret empfehlen?
> ...



Nicht nur 12 km, sondern auch 800 Hm weiter oben. 
Musst' halt abends immer darauf achten den letzten Lift zu erwischen. Ansonsten...


----------



## Kaprado (22. März 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ich komme mit dem Link nicht klar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, habe den buchen Button gefunden.


Kannst du mir sagen was Vollverpflegung SV heißt? 

*Hüttenfeeling SV* > Wir kochen zusammen (jeder 1x)  und halten die Hütte gemeinsam sauber, sehr günstige Getränke,  Mehrbettzimmer und Etagendusche rules!

Essen selber kaufen und kochen nehme ich an?!


----------



## etschuk (23. März 2010)

nein , essen mußt du nicht selber kaufen .
mußt nur mal beim küchendienst mithelfen morgens und abends


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. März 2010)

mal eine frage an die pds veteranen,

wo gibts den den spaß zu machen


----------



## Axalp (23. März 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> mal eine frage an die pds veteranen,
> 
> wo gibts den den spaß zu machen



Direkt oberhalb vom Bikepark Chatel: *CLICK*


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. März 2010)

ah super, besten dank


----------



## Kaprado (23. März 2010)

etschuk schrieb:


> nein , essen mußt du nicht selber kaufen .
> mußt nur mal beim küchendienst mithelfen morgens und abends



Dann ist es wirklich recht günstig. 

Kannst du mir noch was zum 5-Tages-Multipass sagen?


----------



## Büscherammler (23. März 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Kannst du mir noch was zum 5-Tages-Multipass sagen?



Das würde mich auch interessieren!!


Edit:

Gerade auf der Seite dazu gefunden


> Multipass: Vor Ort könnt ihr die Lifte (zu Fuß) kostenlos nutzen, darüber hinaus habt ihr freien Eintritt ins Schwimmbad und für die Tennisplätze.


----------



## Kaprado (23. März 2010)

Was heißt die Lifte (zu Fuß)?


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. März 2010)

Ohne Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (23. März 2010)

Das ist natürlich doof in einem Bike-Urlaub.


----------



## Büscherammler (23. März 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich doof in einem Bike-Urlaub.



Hehe, gut kombiniert! Vielleicht kann der Kollege der schon dort war näheres dazu sagen.


----------



## etschuk (23. März 2010)

ich weiÃ nicht mehr genau , werd das aber noch in erfahrung bringen . wir hatten fÃ¼r das we nur ein 1tages-multipass incl. ... sind da aber glaub auch mit bike in den lift und hattem dann noch ne 2tagespass gekauft .werd aber noch mal nachfragen 
ansonsten kostet der wochenpass glaub 60â¬


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. März 2010)

6 Tage 83$ inkl. 3$ für die Karte


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. März 2010)

alt gr + E kann alles


----------



## duba (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

möchte mit 2 Freunden nach Port Du Soleil reisen und habe ein paar Fragen.

Punkt 1 wäre, dass wir keine Dh/FR-Bikes besitzen, sondern lediglich ein FR-Hardtail, einen Light-FRer und ein normales Hardtail. Der Kollege mit dem normalen Hardtail würde eh "nur so" mitkommen und will die ein oder andere Route abklappern. Wir hingegen sind ambitionierte Einsteiger und wollen schon so viele Trails wie möglich mitnehmen.

Sind genug Anfänger-Trails für 140mm Federweg vorhanden?


----------



## LIDDL (26. März 2010)

ich war leider noch nicht in PdS, habs bisher nur bis zur Mega geschafft. und von dieser sicht kann ich euch nur sagen:
FR-HT: geht, könnte echt anstrengend werden, aber geht 
140mm-Fully: kommt drauf an wie gut der rahmen is/bzw. wie leicht die kiste (auf)gebaut ist. wenns n "light-enduro" oder sowas is hätt ich angst dass der bricht
HT normal = kein spass


----------



## Axalp (26. März 2010)

In PDS gibt es auch etliche Single-Trails und Touren abseits der Bike-Park-Strecken. Da wird Euch mit Sicherheit nicht langweilig.
Kein schlechtes Buch mit Tourvorschlägen wäre z.B. das hier.

Mit 140mm Federweg und abwärts kann man auch in den Parks fast alles fahren (bei schwarzen Pisten wäre ich vorsichtig), jedoch darf man nicht vernachlässigen, dass man es vor jeder Kurve und jedem Anlieger mit Bremswellen ohne Ende zu tun bekommt.

Auf die Dauer ist das mit wenig Federweg unglaublich zermürbend.


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. März 2010)

Es sind ja die Alpen und auch mit einem Hardtail kann man dort sehr viel Spaß haben und wie es hier schon richtig geschrieben wurde, die Downhillpisten sollte man nicht unbedingt damit fahren, aber es gibt genug geniale Singletrails dort zu entdecken, so dass jeder auf seine Kosten kommt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (29. März 2010)

24. bis 31.7 zu fünft in Les Crosets. Übernachten werden wir für 78,- pro Kopf die Koche. Gebnau in die billigste woche gerutscht Perfekt!


----------



## duba (1. April 2010)

Bin jetzt kurz davor die Reise mit 3 Leuten zu buchen und hlätte noch eine Frage:

Wenn ich die Nutzung der Sessellifte wähle, komme wir dann in jeden Bikepark der Region kostenlos rein? Und wie weit sind die alle von einander entfernt? Wir wollen halt die ganze Region abklappern! 


EDIT:

Kann ich die Liftkarten auch noch im Sommer vor Ort kaufen und wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen 6 Tage 82 Euro und 6 Tage NC4 f_ür 89 Euro?
_


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. April 2010)

Hast du die Liftkarte kommst du überall hin ohne weitere Kosten und der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Preisen ist der, dass du einmal 6 Tage am Stück hast oder einen Tage frei wählen kannst und halt auch mal einen Ruhetag einlegen kannst, was dort nicht die schlechteste Alternative ist
Gruß Jens!


----------



## lipmo51 (1. April 2010)

diesen August werden wir da auch auflaufen.
Vorrausgesetzt wir bleiben bis dahin heile


----------



## mrbobpage (13. April 2010)

hey alle mitanand
...ich geh vllt jetzt allen auf den sack wenn ich diese frage NOCHMAL aufbringe ABER ich und ein kumpel sind vom 19 bis zum 25 JUNI zum ersten mal in PDS.wir campen in Chatel.auf der webseite heisst es alle lifte(etc.) haben ab ersten juli offen... Kann hier jemand AUS erfahrung oder oder reichlich wissen ueber PDS sagen, ob man auch ab circa 20 JUNI von CHATEL!!!! aus mit den liften (etc.) so ziemlich UEBERALL hinkommt?...oder sind die da genauer als der papst mit dem datum und machen wirklich ab dem ersten juli alle verbindungen auf?

ich hab naemlich hier vorhin gelesen das chatel eher ein hoeheres gebiet ist.....heist das,dass GENAU wo wir campen machen die die lifte erst am 1 juli auf???

wuerde mich uber eine antwort wirklich freuen!!!!

RIDE ON!!!     AND MAKE YOURSELF FEEL YOUR ALIVE!!!


----------



## Skeletor23 (13. April 2010)

Also am 26.6 is Passportes du Soleil:
http://www.passportesdusoleil.com/

dann is schon mal definitiv alles auf und ich glaub nicht das die danach nochmal was schließen.

vorher weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrbobpage (13. April 2010)

ok DANKE!
das sieht sehr cool aus ABER...kann man da alle strecken normal befahren auch wenn man NICHT fuer das event registriert ist???
oder ist das nur fuer eventteilnehmer reserviert so zu sagen???

lg phil


----------



## Skeletor23 (14. April 2010)

ne...ganz normal.

an den beiden Tagen ist auf den Strecken die zum Event gehören allerdings ziemlich viel los.

wenn ihr noch nie da wart würd ich mir mal überlegen am Event teilzunehmen.
Ist zwar nicht ganz billig dafür gibts aber unterwegs Verpflegung und der Liftpass ist auch dabei.
Und man bekommt mal das ganze Gebiet zu sehen.

Update: Ist leider schon ausgebucht


----------



## mrbobpage (14. April 2010)

ja aber ich denke man kann auch einfach so mitfahren....einfach immer der menge nach  !!

lg phil


----------



## Skeletor23 (14. April 2010)

mrbobpage schrieb:


> ja aber ich denke man kann auch einfach so mitfahren....einfach immer der menge nach  !!
> 
> lg phil



jo das geht schon...nur dann hast du die Nachteile ohne die Vorteile....
nämlich lange anstehen an den Lifts und volle Strecken und keine Verpflegung unterwegs.

aber geht schon 

naja...wir sind auch zu spät mit der Anmeldung


----------



## nopeiler (15. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
dieses Jahr werde ich zum ersten mal mit 2 Arbeitskollegen nach PDS  fahren.
Was sind denn so MUST HAVE Dinge für dort? 
Gruß, Sascha


----------



## Kaprado (15. April 2010)

Bett und Bike.


----------



## nopeiler (15. April 2010)

Ich wusste etwas fehlt auf meiner Liste, aber jetzt müsste sie komplett sein. 

Scherz beiseite, Transporter und Appartment sind schon reserviert und die Bikes stehen auch schon fest. 
Aber wie siehts mit Bikeparts aus? Was für Reifen? Welche Verpflegung sollte man lieber aus Deutschland mitnehmen?


----------



## Kaprado (15. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, wenn ihr sonst in den Urlaub fahrt, nehmt ihr doch auch nicht irgendwas zu essen mit. Und wenn man mal ein paar Taler mehr ausgibt im Urlaub ist das doch normal.

Bikeparts würde ich auch nicht übertreiben. Ein extra Schaltauge vielleicht, wenn man einen auf Pro machen will vielleicht noch andere Reifen. Wenn du auf 100% sicher machen willst, nimm einen zweiten LRS, einen Ersatzrahmen, Kurbel, Lenker, Sattelstange, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Sattel usw. mit.


----------



## nopeiler (15. April 2010)

Kommt doch eher auf den Urlaub an und ausserdem haben wir einen mittleren Transporter der reichlich Platz bietet.

Neben ein paar Ersatzteilen grübeln wir vorallem über die Reifen, denn es soll dort ja messerscharfe Steine geben.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. April 2010)

Nehmt nach PdS alles an Ersatzteilen mit, was ihr noch liegen habt! Auf jeden Fall Ersatzschaltauge(n), Schaltwerk. Und möglichst durchschlagssichere 2ply Reifen. PdS kann ziemlich materialmordend sein und die Preise vor Ort sind nicht gerade niedrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopeiler (15. April 2010)

Als Reifen habe ich mir die Maxxis Minion F/R DH 3C ausgesucht, will mir zusätzlich aber noch ein paar Downhillschläuche kaufen. Ich hoffe, dass die reichen. 
Sind Muddy Marys auch ausreichenend? 

Das wollten wir auch machen, alles was im Keller rum fliegt, kommt mit (auf Schaltsachen bezogen).


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. April 2010)

Muddy Mary funktioniert zumindest in der Freeride Version in PdS definitiv nicht. Braucht ihr gar nicht erst probieren.


----------



## Kaprado (16. April 2010)

Wie meinst du das die funktionieren nicht?


----------



## Skeletor23 (16. April 2010)

ich denke er meint das du dann mehr am Schläuche wechseln bist als du fährst 

also ich hatte die letzen zwei Jahre die Minion bzw. HighRoller 2ply und hatte nicht einen einzigen Platten.


----------



## toddy (16. April 2010)

Wer fährt mit Schlauch???


----------



## B3ppo (16. April 2010)

Ich war letztes Jahr mit den MM 2,5 FR da und hab mir 3 Durchschläge in einer Woche geholt. Dies Jahr kommt definitiv was stabileres drauf, Minion scheint ja ein DH Reifen zu sein mit dem alle zufrieden sind.


----------



## LIDDL (16. April 2010)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> ich hatte die letzen zwei Jahre die Minion bzw. HighRoller 2ply und hatte nicht einen einzigen Platten.


 evtl noch nen SwampThing fürn Matsch, 2ply versteht sich  
bei diesem Terrain und meinen Fahrkünsten kommt nix anderes auf meine Felgen


----------



## nopeiler (16. April 2010)

Was empfehlt ihr denn für Regen- / Schlammreifen?
Denn ich habe gehört, dass es da auch mal im Sommer regnen soll?


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. April 2010)

RainKing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (16. April 2010)

nopeiler schrieb:


> Denn ich habe gehört, dass es da auch mal im Sommer regnen soll?


Man soll nicht immer alles glauben was die Leute sagen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. April 2010)

Wenn Du eine Woche ohne Regen erwischt hast, hattest Du ja richtig glück.


----------



## nopeiler (16. April 2010)

Ich hole mir lieber ein paar Regenreifen, bevor ich da nicht fahren kann.
Falls ich sie nicht brauche, ist das auch super. Dann verkaufe ich sie im Bikemarkt oder bei ebay.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. April 2010)

Matschreifen ala WetScream sind absolut 2 much für PdS ... 

es reichen vollkommen nen Satz Minion und nen Satz Highroller, evtl. nen Satz MuddyMarry oder Rainking wenns wirklich mal 2 Tage pisst ... zur Not wenn es wirklich regnet einfach rüber Richtung Chatel / Frankreich fahren, da wirds dann steiniger


----------



## nopeiler (17. April 2010)

So ein WetScream sieht wirklich nach zu viel aus. Aber ein Rain King oder ein SwampThing werde ich schon noch mit nehmen. Wahrscheinlich wird es eher der Maxxis , ist schließlich noch eine Ecke günstiger als der Conti.


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. April 2010)

kauf noch nicht, fahre lieber demnächst bei mir mal den RainKing.
Der ist sein Geld wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (17. April 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. da meine neuen Minions noch nicht da sind, fahre ich den momentan auch auf trockenem und lockeren boden.

kann nur sagen dass der auch da einfach super funktioniert.

sollteste dich also mal verschätzen und es bleibt den tag doch trocken, kein problem hast trotzdem massig grip


----------



## mrbobpage (19. April 2010)

HEY LEUTE brauche WIRKLICH eine campingplatz in morzine bzw. les gets.

kann mir da jemand infos geben?

lg phil


----------



## dubbel (20. April 2010)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&r..."les+gets"+&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Mad Maz (20. April 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> *Öffnungszeiten Liftanlagen Portes du Soleil*
> 
> Für welches Jahr die gelten ist leider nicht zu erkennen.



Ich habe evtl. vor von 26.6. bis 3.7. zu gehen, wäre also direkt zur Saisoneröffnung. War von euch schonmal jemand so früh im Jahr? Werden die Strecken vor Saisonstart nochmal hergerichtet?


----------



## dubbel (21. April 2010)

ja, die strecken sind dann am wenigsten ausgefahren.


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. April 2010)

Nur das Passport-Wochenende zur Eröffnung ist brutal vollAb Montags kehrt dann der normale Betrieb auf den Pisten ein und wie dubbel schon schreibt, ist der Zustand der Pisten noch am besten. Ich kann aber jedem nur den Tipp geben auch mal abseits der Hauptpisten zu fahren und die Augen mal aufzuhalten Alleine am Pleney gibt es mittlerweile eine riesen Anzahl an genialen Strecken, die der Downhillstrecke in nichts nachstehen, dafür ohne das Bremsrillenmassaker Die meisten fahren mehr richtung Hochsommer nach PDS, mit der Hoffnung aud stabiles Wetter
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Kwon (21. April 2010)

Hey. Wir planen auch dieses Jahr dort zum ersten mal aufzuschlagen. 
Allerdings ist unser Zeitfenster vom 7-13 JUNI... So wie ich das hier rauslese ist das noch ziemlich früh.
Gibts denn da keine Chance überhaupt in dieser Zeit zu fahren?


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. April 2010)

Kwon schrieb:


> Hey. Wir planen auch dieses Jahr dort zum ersten mal aufzuschlagen.
> Allerdings ist unser Zeitfenster vom 7-13 JUNI... So wie ich das hier rauslese ist das noch ziemlich früh.
> Gibts denn da keine Chance überhaupt in dieser Zeit zu fahren?



kann sein das vereinzelt schon Lifts offen sind...aber auf keinen Fall alle.
D.h. du sitzt dann dort fest wo du bist und kannst nicht die Überführungs-Lifts nutzen um durch das ganze Gebiet zu kommen.

Kann aber auch gut sein das die Lifts noch überall zu sind...würd ich Sicherheitshalber mal anrufen.


----------



## Kwon (21. April 2010)

das hört sich aber garnicht gut an. 

wo bleibt die globale erderwärmung das der schnee früher weg is. *scherz*

fahre im winter auch gern Snowboard. Aber im Juni is für mich kein Winter mehr


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. April 2010)

Kwon schrieb:


> das hört sich aber garnicht gut an.
> 
> wo bleibt die globale erderwärmung das der schnee früher weg is. *scherz*
> 
> fahre im winter auch gern Snowboard. Aber im Juni is für mich kein Winter mehr



das hat nix mit Schnee zu tun...die fangen ihre Sommersaison halt erst Ende Juni an...vermute mal weil es sich vorher einfach nicht lohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenfilms_micha (22. April 2010)




----------



## WilliWildsau (22. April 2010)

Also Morzine und Les Gets öffnen zuerst die Lifte. Les Gets öffnet Ende Mai(29. glaube ich) Zuerst aber nur am Wochenende Morzine müsste zur gleichen Zeit den Betrieb aufnehmen. Morzine hatte letztes Jahr schon die Pleneygondel ab dem 6.Juni täglich geöffnet, bis jetzt haben sie aber noch keine Sommerdaten veröffentlicht. Wer noch nicht in PDS war, kommt mit Morzine/Les Gets vollkommen auf seine Kosten, da dort mittlerweile eine Vielzahl an Strecken entstanden sind Was ich bis jetzt 100% weiß, dass die Lifte definitiv dort ab dem 13.06.10 täglich geöffnet sind. Also kann der 07.06. noch eine Woche zu früh sein. Wir waren 2004 auch schon mal eine Woche vor der offiziellen Eröffnung vor Ort und es war genial wie immer Schade ist halt nur wenn man nach Avoriaz hochschaut und dort nicht mal eben wie sonst hochkommt um auch die anderen genialen Strecken fahren zu können Hier und Hier sind gute Seiten um alles wissenswerte über die Region nachzulesen.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Kwon (22. April 2010)

hier: http://www.portesdusoleil.com/en_summer/Ski-passes/24lifts.html
steht drin dass der Lift in Morzine schon ab dem 5.6 aufmacht
alles andere beginnt dann die wochen darauf. 




> Wer noch nicht in PDS war, kommt mit Morzine/Les Gets vollkommen auf seine Kosten


Sag doch sowas nicht. Da kommt man echt ins Grübeln. 


Ich glaube das es besser ist in der Saison zu fahren. Wenn man schonmal da is, sollte man auch die Highlights fahren. Wäre sonst zu schade.


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. April 2010)

Das müssten noch die Liftzeiten von 2009 sein, aber Morzine macht definitv zuerst auf, was auch daran liegt, dass sehr viele Worldcupfahrer zwischen den Rennen vor Ort sind und dort trainieren. Morzine ist einfach genial Aber wenn ihr später fahren könnt, dann macht es man muss PDS in seiner ganzen Vielfalt erleben und danach wirst du ein Problem haben, nämlich dass du gar nicht mehr nach Hause möchtest
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Johnny Jape (22. April 2010)

die 2010er liftzeiten wurden hier aber schon mehrfach geposted
guck mal unter #28


----------



## dubbel (22. April 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> die 2010er liftzeiten wurden hier aber schon mehrfach geposted
> guck mal unter #28


aber "All lifts will be working June 24th till August 29th or September 5th." sagt nichts darüber, welche lift vorher aufmachen. 

und das sind afaik nur morzine (ab 5.6.) und les gets (ab 12.6.).


----------



## Skeletor23 (22. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> aber "All lifts will be working June 24th till August 29th or September 5th." sagt nichts darüber, welche lift vorher aufmachen.
> 
> und das sind afaik nur morzine (ab 5.6.) und les gets (ab 12.6.).



ich denk mal die Seilbahn in Champery fährt eigentlich immer.


----------



## dubbel (22. April 2010)

nimmt aber beiks offiziell erst ab 19.6. mit.


----------



## RPC72 (22. April 2010)

welche lifte sind am 19.6. noch geschlossen oder ist da schon alles fahrbar ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (22. April 2010)

RPC72 schrieb:


> Am letzten Wochenende waren wir ein paar Tage in Portes du soliel und hatte eine druckfrische Version von "Mountainbiken in Portes du soleil" im Gepäck. Meines Wissens nach ist das der erste wirklich brauchbare Tourguide für diese Gegend.
> Obwohl das längst nicht unser erster Aufenthalt in Finale wir kannten wir die im Buch beschriebenen Touren noch nicht oder nur in Teilen.
> Der Autor hat die von uns gefahrenen Touren "Panorame Mani", "Madonne de Neuve" und "Ponte du sole mio" mit Liebe zum Detail zusammengetragen und sehr griffig beschrieben. Auch ohne GPS hatten wir keine Probleme den richtigen Weg zu finden.
> Die von uns gefahrenen Routen besitzen alle einen hohen "Erlebniswert", sprich eine angenehme Mischung aus Länge, Anspruch und wunderschöner Natur bzw. Aussichtspunkten. Auch der fahrtechnische Anspruch ist treffend beschrieben. Das ist auch gut so, dann hin und wieder verbergen sich knackige Single Trials und herrliche Downhills in den Touren. Insgesamt wird eigentlich für jeden Anspruch das passende geboten.
> ...





RPC72 schrieb:


> Am letzten Wochenende waren wir ein paar Tage in Finale Ligure und hatte eine druckfrische Version von "Mountainbiken in Finale Ligure" im Gepäck. Meines Wissens nach ist das der erste wirklich brauchbare Tourguide für diese Gegend.
> Obwohl das längst nicht unser erster Aufenthalt in Finale wir kannten wir die im Buch beschriebenen Touren noch nicht oder nur in Teilen.
> Der Autor hat die von uns gefahrenen Touren "Panorama Manie", "Madonna della Neve" und "Ponti Romani" mit Liebe zum Detail zusammengetragen und sehr griffig beschrieben. Auch ohne GPS hatten wir keine Probleme den richtigen Weg zu finden.
> Die von uns gefahrenen Routen besitzen alle einen hohen "Erlebniswert", sprich eine angenehme Mischung aus Länge, Anspruch und wunderschöner Natur bzw. Aussichtspunkten. Auch der fahrtechnische Anspruch ist treffend beschrieben. Das ist auch gut so, dann hin und wieder verbergen sich knackige Single Trials und herrliche Downhills in den Touren. Insgesamt wird eigentlich für jeden Anspruch das passende geboten.
> ...



Ganz schön viel unterwegs... 

New World Disorder 11?     

Kann man noch schlechter Werbung machen?


----------



## Athabaske (23. April 2010)

...alles Quatsch...


----------



## dubbel (23. April 2010)

RPC72 schrieb:


> welche lifte sind am 19.6. noch geschlossen oder ist da schon alles fahrbar ?



das wurde jetzt x mal verlinkt, und ich hab auch noch ne tabelle gepostet.

also nochmal: 
http://www.portesdusoleil.com/fr_ete/Remontees mecaniques/remontees.html

http://www.portesdusoleil.com/en_summer/Ski-passes/24lifts.html

oder


----------



## altpapier (24. April 2010)

Hey jungs und mädels,

wollte mal wissen ob es für Port du Soleil auch ne Singeltrail karte gibt. Also ne Karte wo alle Singeltrails und fahrbahren routen außerhalb der bikeparks eingezeichnet sind und natürlich Verbindungsstrecken zwischen den einzelnen bikeparks. 
Waren letztes Jahr schon in PDS und wollen dieses Jahr wieder gehn, es hat uns aber immer gestört das man auf den einfachen Wanderkarten und bikekarten die es vor ort gibt nicht wirklich ersichtlich war ob es jetzt fahrbar (wanderkarte) ist oder nicht. Des ausprobieren hat auch iergendwie genervt, weil es dann entweder langweilig oder nicht fahrbar war. 
Wäre echt cool wenns sowas gibt und hier mal jemand was darüber schreiben könnte. Oder sonst noch wer ne Idee hat. 

GPS haben wir leider keins, da wir nicht so die tourenfahren sind, sondern eher die downhiller die aber auch mal gern ne schönen Singeltrail runter heizen. 

Haut rein
Sebbl


----------



## Hi-Flyer (28. April 2010)

So gestern is die Buchungsbestätigung gekommen.. 
Vom 08.08.10 - 16.08.10 sind wir zu 5 unten.
Ist noch jemand in der zeit unten?


----------



## nopeiler (28. April 2010)

Ich bin mit 2 Arbeitskollegen ab dem 15. August da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hi-Flyer (26. Mai 2010)

Ist sonst keiner mehr im August da unten?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. Mai 2010)

doch doch ich, kunstflieger, opa-knack, missglückt und opa-knacks kleiner bruder 

vom 21-28.08


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Mai 2010)

Wir sind in der letzten Juliwoche mit 4 Mann in Morzine. Juchu!


----------



## Kwon (26. Mai 2010)

so wie es aktuell aussieht sind wir auch irgendwann im juli da. allerdings haben wir noch keinen termin.
da war doch irgendwann ein rennen? is das nicht im letzten juni wochenende?

Denke das man Veranstaltungen meiden sollte um mehr Freiheit zu haben.


----------



## Phil81 (27. Mai 2010)

24.07 ist WorldCup in Champery


----------



## Jens_84 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage  und zwar habe ich jetzt so ziemlich jeden beitrag durchgelesen der damit zutun hat.

Langt das wenn ich mir in Morzine & Les Gets ein Hotel (oder ähnlich) buche um einfach nur biken zugehen?

Wo genau finde ich noch informationen über das bike gebiet möglichst n deutsch 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Mai 2010)

Was hast Du denn vor ? 

Info´s in deutsch sind rar. Es macht Sinn sich vor Ort ein Roadbook zu besorgen, da stehen einige Touren drin und man hat einige nützliche Karten abgebildet. 
Gibt es aber leider nur in englisch o. französisch.
Kostete letztes Jahr 16  

Um Morzine u. Les Gets gibt es schon sehr viel und reicht eigendlich um eine Woche gut auszufüllen. 

Du musst Avoriaz auch dazu zählen, sind mit dem Lift nur 20 - 30 min Morzine aus.


----------



## Jens_84 (30. Mai 2010)

@Kunstflieger

ich wollte einfach mal eine woche dort hin fahren um ein bissl biken zugehen, ob tour oder dh ist egal werde beide bikes mitnehmen. 

Nur wäre es halt ganz hilfreich schonmal vorrab ein paar gute Hotels oder Strecken parat zu haben, damit man wenigstens etwas weiß über diese gegend 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Mai 2010)

Buchen hier: http://www.resa-morzine.com/index2.php

Bikes: Nur den DH´ler 

Reicht zum Touren fahren. Du musst nur Bergauf wenn Du mal falsch abbiegst. 

Karten vor Ort bzw. es ist alles sehr gut ausgeschildert.
Mach dich vorher etwas mit der Gegend per Google Earth vertraut was wo liegt. 

Und viel Spaß


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Mai 2010)

Kann mich Kunstflieger nur anschliessen
Buche eine Unterkunft in Morzine, nimm den Downhiller(ist komfortabeler) und lass dich vom PDS-Virus infizieren
Und als Buch kann ich immer wieder nur den englischen PDS-Guide von VTOPO empfehlen. Mehr braucht man nun wirklich nicht
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Mai 2010)

Mein PDS Tourer für dieses Jahr


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Mai 2010)

Feines M-Pire Das M-Pire ist dort schon voll in seinem Element War bei uns in 2007 im Einsatz ohne Probleme 
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Flying C. (4. Juni 2010)

wo schon so nett angefangen wird könnte man ja zur allgemeinen auflockerung des geschriebenen mal ein paar bilder setzen mit welchen bikes pds dieses jahr beritten wird!?


----------



## Deep (4. Juni 2010)

Bilder von PDS wären interessanter.


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Juni 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> Bilder von PDS wären interessanter.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Juni 2010)

Hi-Flyer schrieb:


> Ist sonst keiner mehr im August da unten?



Ich will... aber bis jetzt steht noch kein Termin, keine Unterkunft...



Bilder von PDS 2009 siehe mein Fotoalbum, Ordner Sommer 2009 !
Ich habe mich letztes Jahr nach langer Überlegung Ironhorse Sunday vs. Nicolai M-Pire ST für das Sunday entschieden. Die Juicy Carbon Vorderbremse flog aber am ersten Abend vom Bike und es kam der Gustav Bremsanker drauf. Da hatte ich dann kein Problem mehr...


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juni 2010)

Deep schrieb:


> Bilder von PDS wären interessanter.



in meinem Album sind ca. 20 Bilder drin .. einfach rein gugggggn


----------



## DieterB (9. Juni 2010)

Moin,
wir hatten in Morzine zunächst 2 Wochen für dieses Jahr gebucht, mussten jetzt aber aufgrund einer Verletzung eine Woche davon absagen.
Wenn also jemand noch eine sehr schöne Unterkunft für die Woche vom
01.08.2010 bis 08.08.2010
sucht, bitte kurz per PN melden.
Preis liegt bei 1.100 EUR pro Woche.
Ende August ist das Chalet ebenfalls noch verfügbar.

Chalet ist für max. 10 Personen ausgelegt und bietet alles was man braucht (vor allem Waschmaschine und Trockner!). Abstellmöglichkeit für die Bikes ist im unteren Geschoss vorhanden. Lage ist nahe dem Pleney Lift.
Wir waren letztes Jahr mit 5 Personen dort, 8 Erwachsene sind in meinen Augen gut unterzubringen.

Wir haben uns dort sehr wohl gefühlt und werden wie schon geschrieben dieses Jahr erneut dort nächtigen und wahrscheinlich auch in 2011.
Gruß
DieterB


----------



## Monsterwade (9. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand noch ein Bett für eine Person von 03. - 08.07. in PDS zu vergeben?

Will nicht unbedingt ins Hotel. Da bin ich beruflich schon zur Genüge.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Yeti (9. Juni 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> 24.07 ist WorldCup in Champery


 

das is top. könnte man ja ma rum, sind vom 17.7.-24.7. da. habe auch ne wohnung in morzine.


----------



## liltrialer (9. Juni 2010)

hat irgendeiner nen pall wo ich nen appartment oder hotel etc. für den zeitraum von 01.08-07.08 bekomme. soll für 2 personen und ihre räder sein. wäre ganz nett wenns für nen kleinen preis wäre weil brauchen nicht wirklich luxus einfach nur nen bett und dach.
danke


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Juni 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Buchen hier: http://www.resa-morzine.com/index2.php



Steht schon auf dieser Seite hier, ganz oben


----------



## liltrialer (9. Juni 2010)

haha kann kein franz
naja blicke trotzdem nicht durch da anscheinend ist es etwas größer da? naja kann mir keiner ein appartment in nähe vom lift bzw. strecke empfehlen?


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Juni 2010)

liltrialer schrieb:


> haha kann kein franz



Ändere auf Engl. 
Mit deutsch läuft da garnichts.


----------



## liltrialer (9. Juni 2010)

jojo das ist immernoch nicht das einzigste problem. ich weiß trotzdem nicht wo dann das appartment liegt,d.h wie weit das dann vom bikepark weg ist. gibs da irgend nen plan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Juni 2010)

Gib Dir doch Bitte ein bisschen Mühe. Wenn Du ein Appartment anschaust kannst Du Dir die Karte anzeigen lassen wo es liegt und Du siehst wo der Lift ist. 
In Morzine, Les Gets, Avoriaz o. Chatel ist es fast egal wo Du wohnst. Da hast DU selten mehr wie 300m zum Lift.


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Juni 2010)

Für alle die mal wieder was neues sehen wollen, habe ich hier schon mal einen kleinen Apetitanreger für diesen Sommer Chatel gibt gerade mal wieder Vollgas für die nächsten Wochen und die anderen Orte werden auch ihr übriges dazu tun Hier mal ein kleines Foto




Den Rest könnt ihr hier sehen. Wenn ich sonst noch was wichtiges finde, stelle ich es hier ein. In den nächsten Tagen werden ganz sicher noch einige Informationen kommen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## liltrialer (9. Juni 2010)

ich geb mir ja schon mühe nur ich blcik da irgendwie nicht durch kann mir das nicht vorstellen dort also meint ihr hauptsache in morzine?
Oder doch chatel; Les Gets etc. wo ist es am besten für dh fahrer´?
danke


Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Gib Dir doch Bitte ein bisschen Mühe. Wenn Du ein Appartment anschaust kannst Du Dir die Karte anzeigen lassen wo es liegt und Du siehst wo der Lift ist.
> In Morzine, Les Gets, Avoriaz o. Chatel ist es fast egal wo Du wohnst. Da hast DU selten mehr wie 300m zum Lift.


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Juni 2010)

Welchen DH fährst Du lieber Winterberg o. Willingen ?


----------



## liltrialer (9. Juni 2010)

Willingen
naja sollte aber nen urlaub werden mit ner gechilten runde und nicht racen bis der artzt kommt also wär schlecht wenn man sich direkt am ersten tag was verletzt


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Juni 2010)

DH fahren kannst überall. 

Wenn Dir Willingen lieber ist wäre meine Empfehlung Chatel.


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Juni 2010)

Nimm in Morzine ein Appartement und genieße die Tage dort Egal wo du in Morzine wohnst, mit dem Downhiller kommst du immer ohne Probleme zum Lift


----------



## liltrialer (9. Juni 2010)

Ok danke


----------



## Graf Yeti (10. Juni 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Für alle die mal wieder was neues sehen wollen, habe ich hier schon mal einen kleinen Apetitanreger für diesen Sommer Chatel gibt gerade mal wieder Vollgas für die nächsten Wochen und die anderen Orte werden auch ihr übriges dazu tun Hier mal ein kleines Foto
> 
> Den Rest könnt ihr hier sehen. Wenn ich sonst noch was wichtiges finde, stelle ich es hier ein. In den nächsten Tagen werden ganz sicher noch einige Informationen kommen
> Gruß Jens!


 
jap gestern auch zufällig gesehen, auf jedenfall ne schicke sache.

zu BÜchern, der VTOPO ist momentan in Englisch ausverkauft, kann euch aber noch das Ding von Bikefax ( [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Morzine-Portes-Du-Soleil-Selected/dp/0954976258/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1276178947&sr=8-4"]Morzine and Portes Du Soleil: Selected Downhill and Cross Country Mountain Bike Trails Bikefax Mountain Bike Guides: Amazon.de: Chris Lazenby, Kate Long: Englische Bücher[/ame] ) empfehlen ist zumindest vom beschreiben und Aufmachung gut, Testen kann ich ihn aber auch erst nächsten Monat ob er was taugt.

Cya
Yeti


----------



## Kwon (12. Juni 2010)

wow. die neuen Sachen sehen sehr interessant aus. 
Ich freu mich schon gewaltig auf ein langes PDS Wochenende.

Mal ne Frage an die, die sich auskennen.

Wir werden zu zweit hinfahren. Sollte man da vorbuchen oder bekommt man ohne Probleme vor Ort was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Juni 2010)

Da kannst du einfach so hinfahren. Durch die Kapazitäten für den Winter sind reichlich Möglichkeiten vorhanden und soviele Biker mit dem Hang zum anspruchsvollen freeriden gibt es gott sei dank noch nicht
Fahr am besten in Morzine zur Touristeninformation und buch dann was vor Ort. Nimm nur nicht das Wochenende wenn die Tour de France nach Morzine kommt 
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Kwon (13. Juni 2010)

alles klar.. sind genau ne woche vorher da.


----------



## Stilwerk (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab da auch mal ein paar Fragen zu PDS, da wir Ende Juli zu vier für 5 Tage das erste Mal dort hin wollen.

*Über uns: *
Wir sind zwei gute Trailbiker/Endurofahrer, aber keine Downhiller. Wir lieben flowige Trails mit Aussicht oder im Wald, zwischendurch sollte aber auch technisch was geboten sein. Bikepark gerne, aber bitte möglichst viel Natur. Northshores ja, aber nichts mörderisches. Rumhüpfen ja, aber keine 3m-Drops und Road-Gaps. BMX-Bahn-Feeling is auch nicht so unser Ding. Lift ist aber Pflicht, da wir maximalen Trail-Anteil haben wollen 

*Frage 1:* 
Die Qual der Wahl... Wohin??? Welcher Ort ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt für das Gebiet? Wohin gibt es abends kein Problem zum zurückrollen, wenn die Lifte zu machen? Wo liegen die besten Trails vor der Haustür? Champery/Chatel/Morgins würden anfahrtstechnisch besser liegen, aber wenn Morzine/Les Gets besser geeignet sind, dann solls egal sein... 

Für unsere beiden Mädels sollten unbedingt schöne Wanderrouten in der Nähe sein! 

Der Ort sollte auch a bissl was zu bieten haben, dass man auch mal schön bummeln und essen gehen kann. 

*Frage 2:* 
Unterkunft. Kleines Chalet/Ferienhaus für 2 x 2 Personen + Hund wäre toll. Sollte schon was nettes sein, schließlich machen wir Urlaub . Ich denke da an ein schönes Holzhaus/Blockhaus mit offenem Kamin, schöner Couch und Terasse/Balkon mit tollem Ausblick... sowas in der Art . Hat jemand einen Tipp? Natürlich mit Lift in der Nähe 

*Frage 3:*
Welches Bike? Specialized Enduro oder Big Hit?

Schonmal danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Stilwerk!
Eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr zu dem Thema schreiben, aber wer sich soviel Mühe macht, soll auch belohnt werden

Zu 1: Das ist genau Portes du Soleil Alles was du da schreibst, findest du auch dort. Schau unter meinen Videos, da findest du eine reiche Auswahl der Strecken um dir einen besseren Überblick zu verschaffen. Nimm Morzine. Ich kann es immer wieder nur betonen, es bleibt der zentralste Punkt in PDS und der Ort ist auch für die Frauen zu empfehlen Man möchte ja nicht, dass die Frauen sich langweilen, denn ihr werdet höchstwahrscheinlich nicht vor Liftschluss wieder zuhause sein und Morzine hat die längsten Öffnungszeiten Falls man noch nicht genug hat fährt man noch ein wenig am Pleney.

Zu 2: Schau mal hier wenn du da nichts findest, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen

Zu 3: Nimm das Big Hit Mehr Federweg= Mehr Fahrspaß und weniger Probleme

Wir fahren jetzt seit über 10 Jahren nach Morzine und dieses Jahr fahren 3 von uns zum ersten Mal, aber sie kennen alle unsere Morzinefilme aus den Vorjahren in und auswendig und sie können es kaum noch abwarten und den anderen geht es auch nicht anders. Ich kann die nächste Zeit auch nicht dorthin, da meine Kinder einfach zu klein sind zur Zeit. Aber in ein paar Jahren werden wir definitiv auch mal den Familienurlaub dort verbringen. Da ist für jeden etwas dabei.
Also fahr hin und mach dir dein eigenes Bild!
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Johnny Jape (15. Juni 2010)

noch 12


----------



## nopeiler (15. Juni 2010)

noch 2 monate


----------



## Jimmz (15. Juni 2010)

hi,

habe mir auch vorgenommen dieses Jahr nach Morzine zu fahren,
allerdings können/wollen alle meine Freunde nicht. Wenn also sonst
noch Jemand alleine ist oder eine Gruppe noch einen Platz hat bitte 
melden. Zeitlich bin ich relativ ungebunden.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Juni 2010)

Also wir hätten noch 2 Plätze frei.
1 Woche MORZINE. 7.8. - 14.8.
Aber wir haben ein ganzes HAUS gemietet.Also kein Hotelzimmer oder Campingplatz usw.... Also nix für Sparfüchse.


----------



## ReeN! (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nochmal eine Fragen zum Thema Reifen. Ich hab bis jetzt im Sortiment: einen Satz Swampthing 2.35er In DH, und eine Satz Muddy Marys in 2.35 welche allerdings nur die Freeride Ausführung sind. Nun Frag ich mich ob ich die mit einem Satz DH Schläuchen auch PDS Tauglich bekomme. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (17. Juni 2010)

ich kenn viele die die muddys in der fr version fahren und haben weder lokal noch in bikeparks irgendwelche probleme mit den muddys... und die fahren schon ordentlich.

brauchst dir denke ich mal keine sorgen machen, und selbst wenn würd ich eher die schwalbe freeride schläuche nehmen, da sparste insgesamt nochmal 400 gramm zu den dh schläuchen und kaputt kriegste die auch nicht.


----------



## eLw00d (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr zwei Platten am Hinterrad mit Muddy Mary FR.
Hab dann von nem Freund nen Muddy DH bekommen, damit liefs dann ohne Probleme.

Hier zu hause und in Winterberg etc. fahre ich auch die FR Versionen, aber Portes du Soleil ist schon was anderes.


----------



## Graf Yeti (17. Juni 2010)

Wir hätten auch noch mindestens 2 Plätze frei.

17.7.-24.7. in Morzine.

CYa
Yeti


----------



## ReeN! (17. Juni 2010)

so richtig beraten fühle ich mich noch nicht. Uns gehts auch eher ums Trails surfen als DH hacken, wir haben ja auch nur 7 Tage Zeit....


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dir nur zu einer DH-Karkasse raten Auf das Gewicht kommt es da unten sowieso nicht an. Dafür sind ja die Lifte da Meine Lieblingskombi ist Minion DH 2.5 Front&Rear Noch nie Probleme mit gehabt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## ReeN! (17. Juni 2010)

Beantwortet leider auch nicht die frage ob ich meine FR reifen mit DH Schläuchen Fit für PDS bekomme. Würde gern auf den neukauf eines Satzes reifen verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juni 2010)

Versuchen kannst du es auf jeden Fall. Wenn du den Reifen hast, fahr ihn auch und für schlechte Bedingungen ist der Swampthing ideal da unten, außer es regent ohne Ende. Dann brauchst du schon einen richtigen Regenreifen, aber das wünsche ich keinem. Mit einem DH-Schlauch und einer sauberen Fahrweise sollte es hinhauen. Es gibt aber auch einige steinige Strecken gerade auf der Schweizer Seite, die können schon sehr Material mordend sein. Aber dann bekommst du ach das beste kaputt. Da kann ich aus Erfahrung sprechen Also fahr den Reifen und schau was dabei rumkommt. Wird schon schief gehen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## ReeN! (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hab grad noch den Mary in der performance variante gefunden, also nix Falt. Und auch nich so Teuer, vielleicht noch einen Satz von denen und den Swampthing dann sollte das laufen oder?


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juni 2010)

Mach dich mal nicht verrückt Fahr da runter und genieß die Tage. Dann ist dir eh alles egal, wenn du bei gutem Wetter irgendeine der tausend Möglichkeiten zum abfahren gewählt hast und das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aufhören will. Ich kann dir ja zur beruhigung schreiben, dass wir 2000 noch den Continental Vertical Pro in 2.35 drauf hatten und sind damit auch gut zurecht gekommen. Und zur Not gibt es noch genug Bikeläden in den du auch noch was bekommst.
Gruß aus Dortmund!


----------



## Johnny Jape (18. Juni 2010)

da wir gerade bei reifen sind

meine auswahl wird sein

1 satz maxxis ardent 2.6 dh vo/hi
1 satz minions 2.5 vo/hi (wenn die ardent runter sind)
1 satz swampthing 2.5 vo, high roller 2.5 hi auf ersatz lrs

wetscream nehme ich wahrscheinlich nicht mit und falls doch dann nur vorne


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Juni 2010)

Trocken: Vo: Minon F 42a 2,7 Hi: Minion F 60a 2,7 oder HighRoller 60a 2,7 

Nass: Vo: RainKing Hi: RainKing oder HighRoller 2,7 60a


----------



## nopeiler (18. Juni 2010)

Trocken: Maxxis Minion F / R 2.5 DH 3C

Nass: wahrscheinlich Rainking


----------



## dubbel (18. Juni 2010)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Beantwortet leider auch nicht die frage ob ich meine FR reifen mit DH Schläuchen Fit für PDS bekomme.



ja, geht. 
kommt zwar auch drauf an, wo du rumfährst, aber es gibt mehr als genug strecken, die nicht steinig sind.


----------



## lipmo51 (21. Juni 2010)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Also wir hätten noch 2 Plätze frei.
> 1 Woche MORZINE. 7.8. - 14.8.
> Aber wir haben ein ganzes HAUS gemietet.Also kein Hotelzimmer oder Campingplatz usw.... Also nix für Sparfüchse.



Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Juni 2010)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Beantwortet leider auch nicht die frage ob ich meine FR reifen mit DH Schläuchen Fit für PDS bekomme. Würde gern auf den neukauf eines Satzes reifen verzichten.



Ich hätte noch zwei nagelneue DH-Schläuche zu verkaufen wenn Du mir die abnehmen willst...


Kann hier jemand ein kleines Chalet oder Wohnung für 3, maximal 4 Personen in Morzine empfehlen?


----------



## Axalp (22. Juni 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand ein kleines Chalet oder Wohnung für 3, maximal 4 Personen in Morzine empfehlen?



Servus Pyro,

versuch' es doch einfach 'mal hier:

http://resa-morzine.com/

Morzine Réservation - FRANCE - 74110 Morzine - Tél. + 33 (0)4 50 79 11 57

Sind sehr freundlich dort und es wird sogar zuvorkommenderweise englisch gesprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Juni 2010)

Mir ging es um persönliche Eindrücke von Biker zu Biker. Letztes Jahr haben die Bilder im Internet auch sehr gut ausgesehen und vor Ort mussten wir feststellen das dies das Nachbarhaus war welches ebenfalls dem selben Vermieter gehörte... angeblich ein Fehler auf der Homepage...


----------



## OZM (22. Juni 2010)

Bin mit nem Freund von Mi, 30.06. bis So, 04.07. in Morzine.

Orientierungs- und erfahrungsmäßig sind wir soweit versorgt.

Wer noch zwei nette Mitmieter sucht, --> PN 

Bis dann

OZM


----------



## spaceschleim (24. Juni 2010)

noch einmal schlafen =)


----------



## Johnny Jape (24. Juni 2010)

noch 31std und dann gehts los


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Juni 2010)

Viel Spaß und das Wetter scheint ja auch mitzuspielen Dann möchte ich aber auch ein paar schöne Videos sehen, Johnny
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Johnny Jape (24. Juni 2010)

danke
hoffe auch auf gutes wetter, videos wirds auch geben, wenn auch überwiegend mit helmcam, hoffe der noro-virus lässt mich ab morgen in ruhe


----------



## andy96 (24. Juni 2010)

sers!

Wollte mal nachfragen,ob jemand noch ein bis zwei Plätze frei hat.
Am besten wäre es irgendwann im Juli.
Wollte eigentluch mit noch paar Freunden fahren,aber die haben keinen Platz mehr =(...

Gruß Ändy


----------



## dubbel (24. Juni 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> noch 31std und dann gehts los



noch 2 mal schlafen


----------



## spaceschleim (25. Juni 2010)

so.... fertiggeschafft.......

bierkaufen...... fahrrad hinten drauf.... los geht datt.....

man sieht sich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (25. Juni 2010)

yo bis acht noch ein wenig chillen und dann gehts bei uns los


----------



## Flying C. (25. Juni 2010)

jo johnny. das wird der urlaub des jahrhunderts. ausser wir fahren uns am ersten tag schon kaputt  hab alles gepackt und warte auf dich . oh shit muss noch wasser kaufen. bis nachher und allen die auch bald da sind viel spaß und gutes wetter !!!!!


----------



## lipmo51 (25. Juni 2010)

ihr SÄCKE 

viel Spaß


----------



## Monsterwade (25. Juni 2010)

Zwei Fragen an die Kenner:

- Kann man PdS mit Fat Albert vorn und NN hinten jeweils in 2.4 überleben?

- Will PdS als Training für meine Premiere bei der Megavalanche nutzen.
Lieber einen Tag länger Spass in PdS oder einen Tag früher (Mittwoch) nach 
Alpes d´Huez zum Trainieren?

Viel Spass in PdS (Noch eine Woche buchten, dann gehts los


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Juni 2010)

Überleben auf jeden Fall Kommt halt darauf an welche Strecken du nimmst Ratsam ist aber eine reine DH-Mischung und beim Megavalanche brauchst du damit nicht antreten. Die Strecke geht ans Material 
Und zum 2.Punkt kann man nur sagen, hör auf dein Gefühl. Beides ein Traum
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Juni 2010)

Auch PDS geht ans Material. Da sieht man ja jeden Tag irgendwen Reifen wechseln und flicken. 
Fahren kannste damit aber ob es Spaß macht ? Nimm Minion, RainKing oder Muddy Mury oder ähnlich mit in der DH Karkasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Juni 2010)

Bei den High Speed Schotterabfahrten in PdS kenn ich sogar wen der vorn und hinten gleichzeitig nen Platten gefahren hat trotz Reifen mit DH-Karkasse.... lieber ein paar Reifen und Schläuche mehr mitnehmen


----------



## Xexano (26. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema Reifenwahl: Bis jetzt bin ich immer folgende Sachen gefahren (ohne Platten):

- Maxxis Minion DH 42a Mischung (Front/Rear) MIT Downhillschläuche
- bei Schlamm: Michelin DH Mud III mit DH-Schlauch hinten und vorne normaler Schlauch (hatte da irgendwie kein DH-Schlauch parat gehabt)


Ich denke, dass PdS vom Plattenfaktor her genauso schlimm ist wie die MegaAvalance. Haut auf jeden Fall DH-Schläuche rein und fahrt immer möglichst mit DICKEN DH-Reifen. Meine Empfehlung für den ultimativen Spaß...

Wenns geht am besten ein komplettes Ersatzbike mitnehmen...  Es sind ja nicht nur die Schläuche, die kaputt gehen.... 
-------

*Heuer dieses Jahr gehts wieder nach PdS! Yippeh-Ka-Yay! Dieses mal lasse ich mich in Morzine nieder (früher immer Champery). Vom biken her bin ich aber leider alleine dort. Wer wäre denn noch dort zw. dem 8. und 14. August?*


----------



## eLw00d (26. Juni 2010)

Nimm mich mit, dann bin ich auch da!


----------



## LIDDL (26. Juni 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> - Kann man PdS mit Fat Albert vorn und NN hinten jeweils in 2.4 überleben?
> 
> - Will PdS als Training für meine Premiere bei der Megavalanche nutzen.
> Lieber einen Tag länger Spass in PdS oder einen Tag früher (Mittwoch) nach
> Alpes d´Huez zum Trainieren?


kann den anderen nur bei plichten. auf jeden fall 2ply-Schlappen!
ab mittwoch Mega? wenn du alle Strecken mal anschauen+fahren willst (Mega=32km+Quali=12km) dann eher fürher nach Alpe de Huez!!


Xexano schrieb:


> Wenns geht am besten ein komplettes Ersatzbike mitnehmen...  Es sind ja nicht nur die Schläuche, die kaputt gehen....


Du hast ja sooo recht


----------



## Monsterwade (26. Juni 2010)

Ok, dank an alle.

Mach mich morgen in den Keller und ziehe meine IBEX DH 2.4" auf in der Hoffnung die 
halten eine Woche PdS und Mega. Als Ersatz kommen noch die Ardent FR in 2.6" mit.

@LIDDL: Ich fahr besser schon am Mittwoch zur Mega, damit ich die Strecken besser kennen,
wenn´s dann brenzlig wird.

Euch allen eine stressfreie Saison.
Monster


----------



## Vega (28. Juni 2010)

Verzeit mir, dass ich die langwierige Reifendiskussion unterbreche 

Aus gegebenem Anlass (4:1 vs England) suchen diejenigen unter Euch, die über das kommende Wochenende in PDS sind, sicherlich noch eine Möglichkeit das Spiel gegen Argentinien live verfolgen zu können. Ich bin jedenfalls mit zwei weiteren Fußballanhängern in Morzine und habe noch keine Idee, wo man in Frankreich noch WM schaunen kann.

Hat jemand eine Idee, welche Bar sich dazu niederlassen würde das deutsche Spiel auf den Screen zu schalten? Vielleicht trifft man sich dort, um entspannt das Spiel zu schauen...

Greetz
Vega

sorry, dass etwas Off-Topic aber es ist nun mal WM


----------



## Kwon (28. Juni 2010)

hey. das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. 

um 16:00 ist man ja evtl. noch unterwegs. wäre also ne alm ganz interessant.


----------



## Vega (28. Juni 2010)

Falls Du eine mit großer Leinwand findest - bitte hier posten!

Wir sehen uns...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub ich mach mir nun Feinde aber auch Freunde....

Wie kann ich wenn ich in so nem traumhaften Bikeparadies bin nur an sowas langweiliges wie Fussball denken??


Frankreich ist ausgeschieden und die Franzosen sind zum Grossteil nicht so freundlich gesinnt den Deutschen gegenüber... könnte eng werden.


Fürs nötige Kleingeld mach ich Euch an jeder gewünschten Stelle eine Grossbildübertragung... das ist mein Beruf.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Juni 2010)

funktioniert da auch ein dvbt fernseher?

ich bin zwar kein fußballfreund, aber sicherlich eine alternative für radfahrer...mal kurz auf der alm den kleinen dvbt fernseher rausholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwon (28. Juni 2010)

ich bin ja auch kein fussballfreund. aber wm schaun is schon interessant. vorallem wenn die so spielen wie gestern. 

aber wie gesagt. um 16:00 sind wir mit sicherheit noch unterwegs. da bleibt uns wohl nur die nachrichten schaun.


----------



## Axalp (28. Juni 2010)

Noch viel lustiger wird Public Viewing für uns Deutsche in Morzine/LesGets werden, da 80% der Touris und Biker dort aus UK sind. 

Nichtsdestotrotz wird am 11.07. im Deutschland-Trikot Pleney und Les Gets gefahren, sofern unsere Jungs es bis ins Finale schaffen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten letztes Jahr den Luxus von fast 30 Programmen, damit hatte niemand gerechnet aber egal das wichtigste war das wir die Rechner an den Fehrseher anschliessen konnten


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage die hier soweit ich weis noch niemals aufgetaucht ist....

Les Gets ist ein Kona-Bikepark bzw. Bikerevier. Hat von Euch schon mal wer ausprobiert wie das mit dem Kona-Rabatt aussieht??







Laut dieser Grafik (siehe www.konabikeparks.com) bekommt man bei Vorlage eines 2010er Lifttickets z.B. aus Leogang in Les Gets 20% Rabatt auf den Ticketpreis... bei einer Wochenkarte ist das ein zweistelliger Eurobetrag und das würd sich schon lohnen.


Zweite Frage ist ob ich diesen Rabatt nur in Les Gets bekomme oder auch in Morzine?



Dritte und letzte Frage... Kann man in Morzine Chalets bzw. Appartements ausschließlich von Samstag auf Samstag buchen oder gibts auch was das man z.B. von Dienstag auf Dienstag bekommt??


----------



## DieterB (29. Juni 2010)

Unseres läuft von Sonntag bis Sonntag, unter der Woche hab ich noch keins gesehen.


----------



## Kwon (29. Juni 2010)

Schau dich doch mal nach hotels um. so teuer sind die auch nicht. 

wir haben was gebucht fÃ¼r um die 30â¬ p.P.N.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (29. Juni 2010)

so noch 6 wochen dann gehts wieder los...
hoffentlich ist dieses Jahr besseres Wetter als letztes Jahr.

Wer ist noch anfang August da?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Juni 2010)

DieterB schrieb:


> Unseres läuft von Sonntag bis Sonntag, unter der Woche hab ich noch keins gesehen.



Sonntag bis Sonntag würde auch gehen... In welchem Chalet seid Ihr, für wie viele Leute ist das und wie habt Ihr das gebucht bzw. wo kann man nach einem Termin anfragen?




Kwon schrieb:


> Schau dich doch mal nach hotels um. so teuer sind die auch nicht.
> 
> wir haben was gebucht für um die 30 p.P.N.




Hotel da verstehe ich ein Zimmer mit Bett + Bad/WC... wenn ich dann jeden Tag noch zum essen gehen muss und keinen Kühlschrank für Getränke habe wird das nicht so angenehm.


----------



## alexftw (30. Juni 2010)

Ich werf' (als relativer Neuling) mal ganz vorsichtig die Frage in die Runde, ob PdS auch mit XC-Bikes (Klickpedale, lächerliche Bereifung + Federweg etc.) und entsprechenden Ambitionen, auch mal einen Berg HOCH zu fahren um diesen dann relativ flowig wieder runter zu cruisen, empfehlenswert ist oder wir damit wirklich keinen Spaß hätten.
Gegenkandidat für 'nen Trip noch im Juli wäre übrigens Saalbach, das ja auch biketechnisch einen brauchbaren Ruf hat. Vielleicht kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen oder weitere Tipps geben - an know-how bzgl der Bikereviere fehlt es mir noch reichlich. 

Merci im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Yeti (30. Juni 2010)

In PdS gibts auch eine große Auswalh an XC Touren. In dem Führer den ich oben schonmal ansprach sind verschiedene enthalten.


----------



## Stift (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
lohnt es sich auch dorthin Mitte September zu fahren. Könnte erst ab dem 12.09..
Ach so, wäre XC lastig unterwegs!
Besten Dank!


----------



## liltrialer (1. Juli 2010)

so mal ne frage an euch.. erstens... morzine oder les gets wo ist es fetter?
zweitens.. EINFach hinfahren und da nach hotel bzw. appartment schauen? 
Wären nur 2 personen.
danke


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Juli 2010)

liltrialer schrieb:


> so mal ne frage an euch.. erstens... morzine oder les gets wo ist es fetter?
> zweitens.. EINFach hinfahren und da nach hotel bzw. appartment schauen?
> Wären nur 2 personen.
> danke



erstens: egal ! Les Gets mit Lift hoch und rechts halten dann stehste irgendwann in Morzine und Morzine mit der Bahn hoch und links halten dann stehste irgendwann wieder in Les Gets und alles bergab. 

zweitens: glaube auch egal. Wir buchen immer hier: http://www.resa-morzine.com/index2.php


----------



## liltrialer (1. Juli 2010)

naja ok mal ne andere frage kommt man dort auch ohne kreditkarte zurecht? weil immer wenn ich was reservieren möchte die eine anzahlung per kreditkarte haben wollen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (1. Juli 2010)

Flying C. schrieb:


> jo johnny. das wird der urlaub des jahrhunderts. ausser wir fahren uns am ersten tag schon kaputt  hab alles gepackt und warte auf dich . oh shit muss noch wasser kaufen. bis nachher und allen die auch bald da sind viel spaß und gutes wetter !!!!!




so du neger (konfuzius, nostradamus whatever) war ja nicht der erste tag sondern eher der 2.

morgen der letzte riding day     alleine

hat gerockt und es hat bis dato keinen einzigen tropfen geregnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (1. Juli 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> Bike: Alutech Keiler DH 09;



sind da nur solche mit so alutech-klumpen, oder auch welche mit zumbi-, transition- oder rotecbeiks?


----------



## Johnny Jape (1. Juli 2010)

nutzt ihr nicht gerade zufällig für nüsse franz inet?

dann weiss ich auch warum das hier so lahm ist


klumpen, wat ne frechheit


----------



## dubbel (1. Juli 2010)

komma auf balkong raus, alter!


----------



## dubbel (1. Juli 2010)

aber bring bier mit.


----------



## dubbel (1. Juli 2010)

jetzt krisste schiss, wa?!


----------



## dubbel (1. Juli 2010)

doch kein bier.


----------



## Johnny Jape (1. Juli 2010)

alter mann ist kein d-zug


----------



## Kwon (1. Juli 2010)

in 7 stunden geht die Reise los... 



jetzt noch schnell a bissl musik zusammen schmeissen und dann nur noch vorfreude.


----------



## Johnny Jape (1. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> doch kein bier.




sorry hatten nur noch zwei, außerdem bin ich einzelkind


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. Juli 2010)

so anziehen und letzten tag genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Yeti (2. Juli 2010)

jungs, wie sind denn die strecken so dieses jahr?


----------



## toddy (2. Juli 2010)

es soll doch bei les getz drei neue lines geben, kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. Juli 2010)

Graf Yeti schrieb:


> jungs, wie sind denn die strecken so dieses jahr?




bombenkrater





so, fertig, meine armen streiken

war sehr geil fürs erste jahr, nächste jahr dann hoffentlich 2 wochen


----------



## LIDDL (2. Juli 2010)

nur noch eine Woche! die letzten Tag vor dem Urlaub sind die schlimmsten


----------



## LIDDL (2. Juli 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> bombenkrater


darfst ruhig ein paar worte mehr schreiben, nimmt dir nach der post-serie keiner übel
würd ich nämlich auch gerne wissen, ists im Wald noch schlammig?


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Juli 2010)

so bin wieder daheim,
denke jetzt ist es wieder schlammig, gestern kurz vor abreise hats geregnet wie sau, und das nach einer woche trockenheit und bestem wetter


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juli 2010)

Ein schlechter Tag pro Woche muss man fast kalkulieren in PdS. Wenn es dort derzeit auch so heiss ist wie bei uns dann hoffe ich das es Ende Juli etwas kühler wird.


----------



## Graf Yeti (3. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ein schlechter Tag pro Woche muss man fast kalkulieren in PdS. Wenn es dort derzeit auch so heiss ist wie bei uns dann hoffe ich das es Ende Juli etwas kühler wird.


 
hoffen wirs...wann bist du genau da?

Achja gutes Angebot an Chalets etc. gibt auch noch hier: http://www.homelidays.de/DE-Ferienwohnungen/fr_rhonealpes_74-hautesavoie_fr/morzine_r3.asp

Cya
Yeti


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Juli 2010)

Ich plane mit dem Trickz vom 25.7. bis 1.8. bzw. wenn wir kein Chalet von So bis So bekommen dann halt vom 25.7. bis 31.7.

Geht leider nicht anders....

Einen Mitfahrplatz ab Aschaffenburg bzw. Ingolstadt hätten wir noch, Chalet für 2-3 Personen ist leider noch nicht gefunden... da muss ich mich nächste Woche auf den A... sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (4. Juli 2010)

Wurde zwar schon gefragt aber noch nicht beantwortet, gibt es dieses Jahr irgendwas bemerkenswert neues?

Sind mit ein paar Leuten ab 17.7. in Morzine.


----------



## B3ppo (4. Juli 2010)

Es gibt in Chatel ne neue Shore-Line, sonst einfach mal auf die Hp der einzelnen Gebiete gehen.


----------



## Kwon (4. Juli 2010)

Also heute wars teilweise sehr schlammig und rutschig in dem Waldgebieten.

Gestern hingegen alles staubtrocken trotz des Regens am Tag zuvor. 

Da es heute auch nicht wirklich geregnet hat wirds morgen wohl wieder trocken.
Und somit unser letzter Tag in Morzine. 

Mal nebenbei bemerkt. Ein total langweiliger Ort. Hier geht ja absolut nichts zur späten Stunde. Das hatten wir uns ein wenig aufregender vorgestellt.


----------



## Johnny Jape (6. Juli 2010)

Mal ein Video von letzter Woche


----------



## Johnny Jape (6. Juli 2010)

Mal ein Video von letzter Woche

hd link: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7560/h


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Juli 2010)

Super gemacht Jonnny Alles drin
Hier ist noch eine schöne Fotoshow von Endless Ride, die die ganze Schönheit des Gebietes gut zeigt. Für alle die sich noch immer keine Vorstellung über die Region machen können.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwon (7. Juli 2010)

So,
wieder heile angekommen und schon auf der Arbeit 


Also das Gebiet is der Hammer. 
Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich anfangs etwas enttäuscht war. Wir sind die ersten 2 Tage in Morzine und Les Gets gefahren und sooo berauschend fand ich es nicht. Ok, hatte Probleme mit meinem Handgelenk, was mir das fahren auch ziemlich vermiest hat. 

Aber am dritten und leider letzten Tag haben wir uns mit unseren Englishen Hotelgästen nach Chatel und rüber in die Schweiz gewagt. Und das war das besten war wir hätten tun können. 

Meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach ist die Seite von PDS die schönste. Dort gibt es mehr und längere abfahrten und gerade in Chatel eine riesen Auswahl an Northshores, die leider noch zu nass waren. Der Bikepark dort machte mir auch einen besseren Eindruck. 
Wir sind jedoch die meiste Zeit nur Trails gefahren. 
Das Panorama in Les Crosets fand ich am schönsten. Die Abfahrt vom Pointe-des-Mossettes runter ins Tal, egal ob jetzt in die Schweiz oder Frankreich ist nur zu empfehlen. 

Der dritte Tag konnte mich letzten Endes von PDS überzeugen. 
Da war ich nicht das letzte mal!!


----------



## OZM (7. Juli 2010)

Stift schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> lohnt es sich auch dorthin Mitte September zu fahren. Könnte erst ab dem 12.09..
> Ach so, wäre XC lastig unterwegs!
> Besten Dank!



Ab Ende August sind nicht mehr alle Lifte offen.

Ob Du da vom Fahrstil her glücklich wirst, kann man so nicht vorhersagen.


----------



## LIDDL (7. Juli 2010)

noch 2 x schlafen und dann gehts los 
ich freu mich schon total drauf, hoff nur dass uns die Rennrad-Heiopeis nicht zu sehr auf die nüsse gehen 

@Johnny: gutes Vid


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Juli 2010)

WIE ZUM HENKER KOMME ICH NACH LES GETS???

Ich hatte die große Freude zu erfahren, dass nicht nur wir am Sonntag nach Les Gets fahren, sondern die ganze Riege der Apothekenleistungsschau, wahrscheinlich zusammen mit 500.000 Franzosen, die statt Fusi jetzt auf Radsport stehen...

Dummerweise kommt einer meiner Kollegen erst morgens um 7 am Flughafen in Basel an; über die "normale" Route wird es dann wahrscheinlich schwer nach PdS rein zu fahren. 

Kennt sich zufällig jemand da unten aus und kann mir sagen wie wir auch Sonntagmittag einigermaßen nach Les Gets kommen?


----------



## LIDDL (8. Juli 2010)

Rune Roxx schrieb:


> ....
> kann mir sagen wie wir auch Sonntagmittag einigermaßen nach Les Gets kommen?


wir hätten es mal über den chamix/mont Blanc-Pass  versucht, und hoffen das es klappt
wenn de nen Jedi-Rider siehst, einfach ansprechen, die chnace ist recht hoch das de mich erwischst


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Juli 2010)

Kwon schrieb:


> Aber am dritten und leider letzten Tag haben wir uns mit unseren Englishen Hotelgästen nach Chatel und rüber in die Schweiz gewagt. Und das war das besten war wir hätten tun können.
> 
> Meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach ist die Seite von PDS die schönste. Dort gibt es mehr und längere abfahrten und gerade in Chatel eine riesen Auswahl an Northshores, die leider noch zu nass waren. Der Bikepark dort machte mir auch einen besseren Eindruck.
> Wir sind jedoch die meiste Zeit nur Trails gefahren.
> ...



Gut beschrieben und bezüglich der Tour de France am Sonntag, würde ich mir jetzt nicht so große Gedanken machen Die Tour kommt erst gegen Nachmittag nach Morzine und bis dahin werden die Straßen frei sein und Lets Gets wird ja "nur" durchfahren und Avoriaz ist ja Endpunkt und dort wird auch mächtig was los sein. Und wenn ihr aus Basel kommt würde ich über Evian und Thonon Les Bains nach Morzine die Alpenstraße hochfahren und von dort aus nach Les Gets. Wird die bessere Alternative sein als über Genf und wir machen das schon ewig so und ist auch lanschaftlich schöner
Gruß Jens!


----------



## bAd_taSte (9. Juli 2010)

Servus!

Wir, ein oder zwei Kumpels und ich, wollen die erste Augustwoche nach Morzine. Also vom 31.07. - 07.08. und suchen noch Mitfahrer, bzw. Mitbewohner. Denn mit je mehr Leuten man sich die Bude teilt, desto günstiger wirds ja auch. 

Außerdem machts ja umso mehr Spaß, je mehr Leute in der Gruppe sind.

Also entweder morgens gegen 0900 vor der Touristinfo in Morzine treffen oder irgendwo unterwegs treffen und gemeinsam den Weg bestreiten.

Keine falsche Schüchternheit, meldet euch einfach bei mir!

MfG
Alex


----------



## LIDDL (9. Juli 2010)

sooo, kaffee aus trinken und los gehts!


----------



## svs (9. Juli 2010)

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit mobilem Internet da drüben?
Roaming ist zu teuer, ebenso die Auslandsflat (die nicht wirklich eine ist) von Vodafone.
Einzig Sinnvolle ist ja eigentlich, sich dort eine franz. Sim Karte zu kaufen. Geht das so ohne probleme? In Deutschland muss man sein Perso vorlegen und alles mögliche registrieren, ist das in Frankreich auch so?

Hab schon einige Seiten im Netz gefunden, die es mit einer 3g Mobicard von Orange beschreiben, nur sind die alle von 2008.


----------



## toddy (9. Juli 2010)

ich habe mich 2009 im gartenstuhl vor die tür gesetzt und hatte 3 offene netze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Escobar78 (9. Juli 2010)

Morgen zusammen,
ich weiß, wir sind ganz schön spät dran, aber hat jemand vielleicht noch ein Tip für ein Campinplatz ?
@ bad taste. habt ihr denn schon eine Hütte gemietet und wenn ja wieviel soll es kosten.
Gerne auch pn. Sind auch in der Woche in Morzine. 

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Kwon (9. Juli 2010)

Die meisten Buden haben dort Free WiFi. 

In unserem Hotel konnte ich auf 6 Netwerke zugreifen. 

Gruß


----------



## Johnny Jape (9. Juli 2010)

wir hatten in/im "les voroches" auch einen kostenlosen hotspot, da kam zwar alle paar minuten werbung, mir aber wurst, habs nur leider erst am letzten abend gerafft


----------



## svs (9. Juli 2010)

W-Lan wirds da wahrscheinlich nicht geben. Die Hütte ist ein bisschen weg vom Schuss.
Naja mal schaun...zur Not muss man halt eine Woche ohne leben =)


----------



## weemanth (9. Juli 2010)

Servus,

Ich habe vor so am 16.08 nach pds zu fahren. (campen da Student  ) bin allerdings noch alleine... wie schauts aus, hat jemand Lust sich mir anzuschließen? Je mehr Leute desto lustiger....

LG tim


----------



## bAd_taSte (9. Juli 2010)

Fahr doch zwei Wochen früher und komm mit uns


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Juli 2010)

Escobar78 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> ich weiß, wir sind ganz schön spät dran, aber hat jemand vielleicht noch ein Tip für ein Campinplatz ?
> @ bad taste. habt ihr denn schon eine Hütte gemietet und wenn ja wieviel soll es kosten.
> Gerne auch pn. Sind auch in der Woche in Morzine.
> ...




Ich habe gestern ein Chalet für 4 Personen gemietet. Kostet 400 Euro die Woche. 2 Schlafzimmer, grosser Wohnraum mit Küche, Bad + WC, Balkon mit Blick auf den Pleney DH, wenige Meter zur Talstation Super Morzine, Bikeraum, freies Internet, Waschmaschine + Trockner, Hochdruckreiniger, Terasse, Garten mit Liegestühlen usw.

Ich freue mich drauf... 25.7. bis 31.8. !!!


----------



## Stilwerk (10. Juli 2010)

@ Pyrosteiner:
Das hört sich ja gut an. Genau sowas suche ich für übernächste Woche, finde aber nix . Die Chalets die uns gefallen sind alle für 8, 12 oder 16 Personen!?!?!? Hast Du nen Link für mich?


----------



## 2sick (10. Juli 2010)

falls jemand noch ne ferienwohnung in les crosets für den zeitraum 14. - 21. August sucht! 

https://buchung.casamundo.de/houseinfo.php?SearchId=457229

habe gestern storniert da ich mir vor 3 wochen nen tossy 3 zugezogen habe und es nicht abzusehen ist wann ich wieder biken kann.

mfg 2sick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Juli 2010)

Stilwerk schrieb:


> @ Pyrosteiner:
> Das hört sich ja gut an. Genau sowas suche ich für übernächste Woche, finde aber nix . Die Chalets die uns gefallen sind alle für 8, 12 oder 16 Personen!?!?!? Hast Du nen Link für mich?




Ich glaub ich hatte da mehr Glück als Verstand denn die meisten Chalets sind ausgebucht oder weit von den Liften weg.

Ich hatte für den Zeitraum 24. - 31.7. noch folgendes zur Auswahl, sind aber Appartements:

http://www.mountainlets.com/properties/property-info.cfm?id=5
http://pierlina-morzine.com


Ansonsten kannste hier noch suchen:

http://www.chaletfinder.co.uk
www.reza-morzine.com
www.alpineelements.co.uk
www.mountainlets.com


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. Juli 2010)

Kann jemand einen Shop in Les Gets empfehlen um ein Bike + Ausrüstung für einen Tag auszuleihen? Ich weiß, da gibt es viele, aber hat schon jemand mit einem Laden gute Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Juli 2010)

Die Jungs in dem Laden direkt am Lift haben auf mich einen guten Eindruck gemacht.


----------



## sk8-ben (12. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ein Chalet für 4 Personen gemietet. Kostet 400 Euro die Woche. 2 Schlafzimmer, grosser Wohnraum mit Küche, Bad + WC, Balkon mit Blick auf den Pleney DH, wenige Meter zur Talstation Super Morzine, Bikeraum, freies Internet, Waschmaschine + Trockner, Hochdruckreiniger, Terasse, Garten mit Liegestühlen usw.
> 
> Ich freue mich drauf... 25.7. bis 31.8. !!!



Wir sind ebenfalls mit 5 Personen in dieser Woche am Start!
Vielleicht läuft-fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg ;-)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Juli 2010)

sk8-ben schrieb:


> Wir sind ebenfalls mit 5 Personen in dieser Woche am Start!
> Vielleicht läuft-fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg ;-)




Seid Ihr auch direkt in Morzine? Wo? Dann kann man sich abends mal auf ein Bier treffen oder evtl. nen Tag miteinander fahren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Juli 2010)

Sind gestern in LES Gets angekommen.
Die nette Lady im Touribüro hat uns eine super Hütte abgeregelt.
270 Euros von Montag bis Samstag / 3 Betten, keine Minute vom Lift, und W Lan für nix....
Gehe gleich nochn bischen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (13. Juli 2010)

Mit Händen und Füßen, oder sprechen die da Englisch bzw sogar Deutsch?


----------



## dubbel (13. Juli 2010)

am besten französisch.


----------



## visionthing (13. Juli 2010)

Da es dort ne menge Briten gibt kommt man auch mit Englisch gut über die Runden. Wir sind übrigens ab Samstag für 2 Wochen mit 10 Leuten in Morzine.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Juli 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Sind gestern in LES Gets angekommen.
> Die nette Lady im Touribüro hat uns eine super Hütte abgeregelt.
> 270 Euros von Montag bis Samstag / 3 Betten, keine Minute vom Lift, und W Lan für nix....
> Gehe gleich nochn bischen fahren



Das ist natürlich super - mir wärs aber etwas zu umständlich wenn ich runterfahre und dann erst nach ner Unterkunft suchen müsste. Auch wenn es hier sicherlich gute "Last Minute" Schnäppchen gibt.


In 2 Wochen werd ich dort auch fahren....


----------



## Phil DeLonge (13. Juli 2010)

noch 5 wochen


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich super - mir wärs aber etwas zu umständlich wenn ich runterfahre und dann erst nach ner Unterkunft suchen müsste. Auch wenn es hier sicherlich gute "Last Minute" Schnäppchen gibt.
> 
> 
> In 2 Wochen werd ich dort auch fahren....



Du musst ja nicht suchen, sondern entspannt im klimatisiertem Rathaus sitzen und dir eine Unterkunft aussuchen...


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Juli 2010)

Englisch ist in Les Gets Zweitsprache. Immerhin sind 30% der Gäste Engländer.
Auch in Morzine hatte ich keine Probleme mit Englisch. Französisch kommt natürlich
besser an, auch wenn man's nur rudimentär spricht.

Bon temps
Monstre


----------



## Phil DeLonge (14. Juli 2010)

"Bon temps
Monstre"

was?


----------



## liltrialer (14. Juli 2010)

wir wären vom 31.07 1 woche in pds. also wer noch platz für 3 personen hat könnte sich mal melden. wäre super nett danke. findet man ansonsten vor ort auch ein appartment?


----------



## bAd_taSte (14. Juli 2010)

Servus liltrialer!
Wir sind zu zweit oder zu dritt auch ab dem 31.07. in Morzine. Falls ihr auch in Morzhine seid, können wir uns gerne zusammen eine Bude nehmen. Evtl. werdens auch noch zwei mehr, wobei das Übernachten ja umso billiger wird, je mehr Leute man an den Start bekommt.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (14. Juli 2010)

ja wir wären auf jeden fall dabei. hättet ihr denn da schon etwas in aussicht? WOHER KOMMT IHR? meld dich einfach mal bei mir.


----------



## 666 (15. Juli 2010)

salü gebt doch bitte mal paar tipps, für die flowigsten und schönsten strecken. die man gefahren sein muss, mit nicht so viel gerumpel, und etwas weniger steil als die champery wc strecke. danke und viel spass in pds


----------



## eLw00d (15. Juli 2010)

Meine "flachen" Lieblingsstrecken sind die schwarze Avoriaz und in Morgins die, die oben nach links untern Lift weg geht.
Gerumpel gibt's da auch, aber hält sich noch in Grenzen find ich.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (15. Juli 2010)

So, dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein. Meine Compadres und ich werden vom 7-14 August in PDS sein. Haben uns ne Hütte gemietet für die Woche genauso wie die 2 Jahre davor. Es ist jedesmal einfach genial dort.
Wohnen tun wir in Chatel ganz untem im Tal und gar nicht so weit weg vom Lift, werden warscheinlich auch meistens wieder in Chatel selbst unterwegs sein aber auch in ganz PDS.
Vllt sieht man sich ja mal. Normalerweise kann man uns nicht übsersehen. Weisser Kastenwagen mit Grüner Blumenladen Werbung und drum rum lauter Chaoten 

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## svs (15. Juli 2010)

Das sind min. 5km bis zum Lift


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Juli 2010)

Geile Strecken gibt es dort überall. Was ich nicht mehr brauche ist der Downhill in Chatel Stadt und was ich einzigartig finde ist der Canyon in Les Gets.

Wir haben letztes Jahr keine vernünftige Strecke von Avoriaz runter nach Morzine gefunden und sind meistens auf der Straße gefahren. Hat da wer nen Tip wie man da sonst fahren könnte??


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (15. Juli 2010)

Wir sind letztes jahr mim PKW von Chatel nach Les Gets gefahren, wollen auch schaun dass mer dieses jahr mehr mit dem Rad von gebiet zu gebiet kommt weil auch die Verbindungsstrecken sehr schön sein sollen. Da findest eh jedes Jahr wieder was neues hehe aber so soll es ja auch sein. Der Canyon war echt klasse.

@Sven, wir sind auf jedenfall näher am Lift als die letzten 2 Jahre und in dem Viertel kennt man uns noch nicht


----------



## eLw00d (15. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> was ich einzigartig finde ist der Canyon in Les Gets.



Auja...
Sind wir bei Nässe gefahren. Die Geröllschlucht war der Hammer. Bremse auf und durch.


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wir haben letztes Jahr keine vernünftige Strecke von Avoriaz runter nach Morzine gefunden und sind meistens auf der Straße gefahren. Hat da wer nen Tip wie man da sonst fahren könnte??



Den hätte ich auch gerne, die Schotterautobahn den Hang runter kostet nur Bremsbeläge ohne Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (15. Juli 2010)

es gibt doch eine Schwarze ziemlich wurzelige und steile Strecke nach Morzine runter zwischen Sessellift und Gondel Bergstation geht die runter. vorher muss man halt den relativ flachen Verbindungsweg rüber fahren.
Soweit ich weiss stehen da auch Schilder nach Morzine, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob die Strecke bis ganz runter geht, könnte sein das man die letzten Serpentinen auf der Straße fahren muss.


----------



## bAd_taSte (15. Juli 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Du musst ja nicht suchen, sondern entspannt im klimatisiertem Rathaus sitzen und dir eine Unterkunft aussuchen...



Hehe, da spricht der Fachmann. So sieht es aber aus. Vor Ort is besser, dann hat man keinen Streß, falls man absagen muss oer es dann doch weniger Leute werden oder mehr oder wie auch immer..


----------



## IBKer (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

Bin von Donnerstag weck einpaar Tage in PDS. Nur Habe ich keinen Plan in weöcher Gegend ich dort mein WOhnmobil aufbauen soll. Champery wär schön jedoch ist dort zur gleichen Zeit der Worldcup und dort werden die Strecken nicht für uns normalbiker offen sein. 
In welchem Ort sind sonst sehr schöne flowige Freeridestrecken? 
Chatel? Les Gets? 
Habe null Plan von dort und leider auch zu wenig Zeit um das komplette Gebiet durch zusuchen nach schönen Strecken.


----------



## bAd_taSte (15. Juli 2010)

Ich würde Morzine empfehlen, das ist relativ gut gelegen, man kommt überall hin und hat gute Strecken. Wobei auch Chatel ein paar Übernachtungen wert ist.. 

Greetz


----------



## visionthing (15. Juli 2010)

Champery macht den meisten Normalsterblichen Bikern sowieso keinen Spaß und man kommt nicht gut aus dem Tal raus. Morzine liegt total zentral und die Strecken von Lindaret sind echt der Knaller.


----------



## Graf Yeti (15. Juli 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Champery macht den meisten Normalsterblichen Bikern sowieso keinen Spaß und man kommt nicht gut aus dem Tal raus. Morzine liegt total zentral und die Strecken von Lindaret sind echt der Knaller.


 
werden uns wohl auch größtenteils im raum les gets avoriaz aufhalten und nur am freitag ma zu Cup-Training rüberfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juli 2010)

IBKer schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Bin von Donnerstag weck einpaar Tage in PDS. Nur Habe ich keinen Plan in weöcher Gegend ich dort mein WOhnmobil aufbauen soll. Champery wär schön jedoch ist dort zur gleichen Zeit der Worldcup und dort werden die Strecken nicht für uns normalbiker offen sein.
> In welchem Ort sind sonst sehr schöne flowige Freeridestrecken?
> ...



Ich würde an Deiner Stelle Chatel Bikepark ansteuern. Dort gibt es einen Großparkplatz wo Du ohne Probleme Dein Womo abstellen kannst. Der Bikepark direkt vor Ort hat knapp 15 Strecken und wenn der Lift nicht mehr fährt haste unten ein paar Northshores, Pumptrack usw. um Dich noch zu vergnügen. 





visionthing schrieb:


> es gibt doch eine Schwarze ziemlich wurzelige und steile Strecke nach Morzine runter zwischen Sessellift und Gondel Bergstation geht die runter. vorher muss man halt den relativ flachen Verbindungsweg rüber fahren.
> Soweit ich weiss stehen da auch Schilder nach Morzine, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob die Strecke bis ganz runter geht, könnte sein das man die letzten Serpentinen auf der Straße fahren muss.



Hat da jemand genaue Infos??


----------



## DieterB (16. Juli 2010)

Diese Strecke nach Morzine beginnt imho ungefähr dort, wo die Gondel ankommt und der Sessellift weiter nach oben führt.
Bin ich letztes Jahr einmal gefahren und hatte ne Menge Spaß. Teilweise sehr technisch und steil, aber mir hats gefallen.
An einer Stelle kommt man kurz an der Serpentinenstraße raus und fährt dann gleich wieder im 'Gebüsch' weiter.


----------



## visionthing (16. Juli 2010)

Genau die Strecke meine ich, da steht auch ein kleines Schild in Richtung Morzine.


----------



## bAd_taSte (16. Juli 2010)

Ist das die Strecke am Supermorzine? Auf die freue ich mich auch schon wieder. Hoffentlich ist die dieses Jahr auch freigegeben..


----------



## Mitglied (16. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Geile Strecken gibt es dort überall. Was ich nicht mehr brauche ist der Downhill in Chatel Stadt und was ich einzigartig finde ist der Canyon in Les Gets.
> 
> Wir haben letztes Jahr keine vernünftige Strecke von Avoriaz runter nach Morzine gefunden und sind meistens auf der Straße gefahren. Hat da wer nen Tip wie man da sonst fahren könnte??


Ausgangs Avoriaz kann man in der Nähe einer kleinen Kapelle auf einen Wanderweg abbiegen. Singletrail, flowig, nix wildes aber auf jeden Fall besser als über die Hauptstrasse zu rollen.


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2010)

wo? in welche richtung? rechts opder links der strasse? 

ich weiss noch nicht mal, wo da ne kapelle ist...


----------



## toddy (16. Juli 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ausgangs Avoriaz kann man in der Nähe einer kleinen Kapelle auf einen Wanderweg abbiegen. Singletrail, flowig, nix wildes aber auf jeden Fall besser als über die Hauptstrasse zu rollen.



ausgangs avoriaz in welche richtung? geht der bis nach morzine?

laut dem vtt-buch soll es doch noch einen weg über die skipiste geben, kennt den einer?


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2010)

wir sind mal am südlichen ende von avoriaz nen weg runter, also breiter weg -> skipiste - > breiter weg -> prodain. 
das war unglaublich langweilig, da kann man auch strasse fahren.


----------



## visionthing (16. Juli 2010)

Der Weg über die Skipiste ist ein Geröllhang. Vorausgesetzt wir meinen die selbe Piste 
Man kann auch recht gut von Lindaret aus nach Morzine abfahren, da kann man dann sogar einen kurzen Stop an einem Badesee einlegen. Allerdings muss man dann unter Umständen wieder ein bisschen hoch kurbeln weil man sehr weit im Westen raus kommt.


----------



## Monsterwade (16. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> wir sind mal am südlichen ende von avoriaz nen weg runter, also breiter weg -> skipiste - > breiter weg -> prodain.
> das war unglaublich langweilig, da kann man auch strasse fahren.



Aber die schnellste Verbindung, falls einen das Gewitter einzuholen droht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (16. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> wo? in welche richtung? rechts opder links der strasse?
> 
> ich weiss noch nicht mal, wo da ne kapelle ist...


 
Wenn man die Skipiste hinter sich hat kommt an der Talstation nach kurzer Zeit eine Abbiegung nach links. Man fährt an einem Bachlauf entlang, passiert den See und kommt an dieser großen Felswand linker Hand vorbei. Teils ist es auch ein breiterer Wanderweg, aber wenigstens keine Autos und man kann in Ruhe heimrollern. Der Ausgang ist dann in Morzine in dem "Loch" wo das Freibad und die Tennisplätze sind.


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Aber die schnellste Verbindung, falls einen das Gewitter einzuholen droht.



ja. 
aber schön wär ne richtig interessante abfahrt von avoriaz runter anstatt entweder wieder breite piste, oder zurück via super morzine oder strasse...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juli 2010)

Alles ausser Strasse ist mir recht. Ich weis allerdings auch noch nicht so recht wovon Ihr alle redet.

Muss mir wohl meine Urlaubsfotos vom letzten Jahr nochmal ansehen.  Falls jemand in ein Luftbild den Trail einzeichnen könnte das wäre super...

Ich weis nur noch den Sessellift von Les Lindarets rauf. Wenn man dann oben stand war links Avoriaz mit Tennisplätzen usw., rechts ein riesen Parkplatz und nach rechts ging dann auch die Straße nach Morzine runter.

Wo ist die Kapelle? Wo die Trails?


----------



## Trickz (17. Juli 2010)

pyro,
du warst doch dabei.
gibt ne vtt strecke da runter die schon fast nen dh sein könnte, wir standen davor war aber letztes jahr leider gesperrt. 
nur deshalb sind wir immer die strasse runtergegurkt.
hoffe dieses jahr is wieder offen, isn echt geiler trail zum tagesabschluss.
kennt bestimmt jemand, erst nen stück strasse und nach 2 oder 3 serpentinen kommt der einstieg rechts hinter der mauerleitplanke.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Juli 2010)

Trickz schrieb:


> pyro,
> du warst doch dabei.
> gibt ne vtt strecke da runter die schon fast nen dh sein könnte, wir standen davor war aber letztes jahr leider gesperrt.
> nur deshalb sind wir immer die strasse runtergegurkt.
> ...



Aso is das... hmmm...

Jetzt hat mir einer diesen Trail geschickt:









Weisst Du noch den Trail mit dem Wasserfall??


----------



## Trickz (17. Juli 2010)

des war doch eure adventure tour, da war ich nich dabei 
mussten micha ma fragen


----------



## Rush9k (17. Juli 2010)

fahre am 22.07-29.07 nach pds mit 2 freunden... denke das wir in morzine halt machen und von dort aus dann pds erkunden werden.. freu mich schon so, wird bestimmt hammer! denke das champery zu voll sein wird wegen dem dh worldcup!


----------



## alexftw (17. Juli 2010)

Ich bin zusammen mit einem Freund ab dem 20. zum ersten mal in PdS. Wir als mehr oder weniger ambitionierte XCler haben uns für Les Crosets entschieden, weil dort das Panorama und die Auswahl an Touren und (flowigen) Trails mit am besten sein soll. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte - vielleicht ergibt sich ja was bzgl gemeinsamer Behausung oder Ähnlichem. 
Ebenso würde ich mich über Tourentipps gerade von dem Ort aus, gerne auch via PM sehr freuen!


----------



## Forstking (18. Juli 2010)

kurze frage,
wenn wir von chatel zurück nach morzine wollen, gibts da nen lift, bin entweder zu blöd oder hab kein lift wieder über den bergkamm gefunden.

wollten morgen mal rüber fahren. deswegen cool wenns heut noch was brauchbares gebe.

CYa
Yeti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (18. Juli 2010)

Geht glaube ich nur mit kleinem Umweg.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre:

Chatel-Morgins-Champoussin-Pointe des Mossettes- Les Lindarets-Morzine


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Juli 2010)

Oder auf Strasse hoch nach Pre la Joux und mit zwei Sesselliften über Plaine Dranse nach Les Lindarets.


----------



## LIDDL (18. Juli 2010)

so, leider zurÃ¼ck aus PdS  
war der Hammer! sofort wieder!

zur Wohnsituation: wir sind vor Ort in ein VermittlungsbÃ¼ro und haben trotz der Tour des Franz ne gute und gÃ¼nstige(315â¬/woche) Wohnung bekommen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Juli 2010)

Forstking schrieb:


> kurze frage,
> wenn wir von chatel zurück nach morzine wollen, gibts da nen lift, bin entweder zu blöd oder hab kein lift wieder über den bergkamm gefunden.
> 
> wollten morgen mal rüber fahren. deswegen cool wenns heut noch was brauchbares gebe.
> ...



Chatel Stadt oder Chatel Bikepark?

Von Chatel Stadt musste erst mit dem Shuttlebus nach Chatel Bikepark und dann gehts mit diversen Liften über Avoriaz nach Morzine.


----------



## osarias (19. Juli 2010)

Orientierungshilfe:
Öffnungszeiten Liftanlagen
http://www.portesdusoleil.com/sommer_al/Remontees mecaniques/Liftanlagen.html
Streckenkarte
http://www.portesdusoleil.com/main/FCK/File/PDF/Portes_du_Soleil_Panorama_ete_MTB_09.pdf

Gruß


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. Juli 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Geht glaube ich nur mit kleinem Umweg.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre:
> 
> Chatel-Morgins-Champoussin-Pointe des Mossettes- Les Lindarets-Morzine



äh geht auch direkt von Chatel nach Les Lindarets, einfach ganz nach oben und dann die andere Seite runter, das is ungefähr 2 Stunden schneller 

da haben sie sogar nen neue Strecke gebaut so dass man nicht mehr den normalen Weg fahren muss.
Allerdings sind da im moment brutale Bremswellen, sodass es nicht unbedingt Spaß macht.

von Lindarets aus dann mim Lift nach Avoriaz und von da aus nach Morzine.
Also Chatel (Bikepark) - Les Lindarets - Avoriaz - Morzine.
Das ist vermutlich die schnellste Variante.

und es gibt noch nen relativ schönen Waldweg runter nach Morzine...das is die Strecke die der Pass Portes du Soleil nimmt.
Ist hier eingezeichnet, die rote:
http://sdp.skiinfo.com/images/dppic/f343742.pdf?c=42






Allerdings muss man von Avoriaz aus aber zuerst noch ein Stückchen flach mit 2 kleinen Gegenanstiegen nehmen.
Man kommt dann am Rande von Morzine am Fluß raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osarias (19. Juli 2010)

Immer die Bösen Bremswellen, sagt mal, fahrt ihr Bikes ohne Suspension!? 

2008 bei meinem letztem Besuch waren die flowigsten Strecken bei LesGets. Mit dem normalen LesGets Lift hoch und dann oben am Ausstieg gerade aus und rechts runter. Da kommt man nochmal zu einem kleineren Lift! Da waren vor 2 Jahren schön flowige Strecken um mal ein paar Stunden dort zu fahren,...


----------



## dubbel (19. Juli 2010)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> äh geht auch direkt von Chatel nach Les Lindarets, einfach ganz nach oben und dann die andere Seite runter


wie kommst du "ganz nach oben"? 
strasse?


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> wie kommst du "ganz nach oben"?
> strasse?



ne im Chatel Bikepark einfach beide Lifts nehmen...dann biste oben .
von da aus gehts direkt runter nach Lindarets.

Entweder normaler Weg oder die neue Strecke. 
Sieht man von oben direkt.


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. Juli 2010)

osarias schrieb:


> Immer die Bösen Bremswellen, sagt mal, fahrt ihr Bikes ohne Suspension!?



also das sind schon eigentlich keine Bremswellen mehr sondern eher große Treppenstufen.


----------



## svs (19. Juli 2010)

Die kannst fast schon als Double nehmen


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wir haben letztes Jahr keine vernünftige Strecke von Avoriaz runter nach Morzine gefunden und sind meistens auf der Straße gefahren. Hat da wer nen Tip wie man da sonst fahren könnte??


Salve!!
Waren gerade eine Woche in PDS mit Top Wetter und Null Anstehzeiten!!
Zu deiner Frage. Es gibt jetzt eine offizielle Abfahrt Supermorzine-Morzine.
Start ist an der Bergstation Sessellift. Vom Ausstieg nach links. Führt im oberen Teil viel durch Wald mit einigen geilen Wurzelfeldern, wo man richtig durchballern kann. In der zweiten Hälfte gehts auf einem Hohlweg weiter nach Morzine. Wem das Hohlweggeballere nervt kann immer wieder auf Singletrails abbiegen, die den Hohlweg immer wieder kreuzen. Macht auf jedenfall Bock. Am besten noch oben vor der Bergstation (von Avoriaz kommend) in der Mini Hütte mit Miniterasse ein Bier, Radler oder sonstwas reinziehen. Der Wirt ist super drauf und schiebt einem sogar das Sofa zum chillen unter den Hintern.

Gruß und viel Spaß
Bernd


----------



## dubbel (19. Juli 2010)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> ne im Chatel Bikepark einfach beide Lifts nehmen...dann biste oben .


na sowas. ach wirklich? 
die frage war aber von chatel zurück, nicht chatel bikepark. 

*edit* zur verdeutlichung (aus deinem verlinkten dokument):


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> na sowas. ach wirklich?
> die frage war aber von chatel zurück, nicht chatel bikepark.
> 
> *edit* zur verdeutlichung (aus deinem verlinkten dokument):



ok, dachte es geht um den Bikepark.
aber ich glaub da gehts immernoch doppelt so schnell wenn man den Bus in Chatel zum Bikepark nimmt und dann direkt Lindarets.
Wobei das andere natürlich wesentlich schöner ist.


----------



## dubbel (19. Juli 2010)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> naja, ich glaub da gehts immernoch doppelt so schnell wenn man den Bus in Chatel zum Bikepark nimmt und dann direkt Lindarets.


AAAaaahhh...!


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> AAAaaahhh...!



was denn??
die Frage war doch:



> kurze frage,
> wenn wir von chatel zurück nach morzine wollen, gibts da nen lift, bin entweder zu blöd oder hab kein lift wieder über den bergkamm gefunden.
> 
> wollten morgen mal rüber fahren. deswegen cool wenns heut noch was brauchbares gebe.
> ...



du willst mir doch nicht erzählen das dazu die passende Antwort ist quer durch ganz Portes du Soleil?

das war die Antwort:
Chatel-Morgins-Champoussin-Pointe des Mossettes- Les Lindarets-Morzine 

Sorry aber da is man sicher mehr als 2h unterwegs und hat auch ein paar flach/bergauf Passagen und insgesamt 4 Lifte!

Ich wollt nur erwähnen das es schneller geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. Juli 2010)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> du willst mir doch nicht erzählen das dazu die passende Antwort ist quer durch ganz Portes du Soleil?
> ...
> das war die Antwort:


erste möglichkeit: 


Büscherammler schrieb:


> Geht glaube ich nur mit kleinem Umweg.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre:
> 
> Chatel-Morgins-Champoussin-Pointe des Mossettes- Les Lindarets-Morzine


dann: 


Monsterwade schrieb:


> Oder auf Strasse hoch nach Pre la Joux und mit zwei Sesselliften über Plaine Dranse nach Les Lindarets.



und schliesslich: 


Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Von Chatel Stadt musste erst mit dem Shuttlebus nach Chatel Bikepark und dann gehts mit diversen Liften über Avoriaz nach Morzine.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Juli 2010)

Jetzt muss ich mich hier auch mal einklinken, denn: mein bestellter VTopo Trailguide ist immernoch nicht da  Am Do. Abend geht es aber schon los  
Wie gut sind die Strecken denn ausgeschildert, bzw. gibt es vor Ort brauchbares oder empfehlenswertes Kartenmaterial


----------



## B3ppo (19. Juli 2010)

Wir sind grad zurück aus Morzine. Eine Woche Bombenwetter und geile Trails. Der Trailguide vom letzten Jahr ist für die Tonne, die Strecke die wir fahren wollten ist gesperrt weil durch Wasser und Kühe zerbombt 
Alle offiziellen Strecken sind gut ausgeschildert und am Lift gibts ne schöne Übersichtskarte übers Gebiet for free.
Viel Spass und bitte nicht über Bremswellen jammern, Alternative heißt Rennrad auf Asphalt wie die lustigen Jungs von der Tour


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juli 2010)

Das dumme letztes Jahr im August war, das die kostenpflichtigen Karten überall ausverkauft waren.

Es gab nur noch die kostenlosen Karten an den grossen Talstationen aber die sind nicht so genau und ein paar schöne "Schleichwege" fehlen.


@ B3ppo... Du schreibst "gerade zurück" ??  Ich dachte die Unterkünfte in PdS kann man nur Wochenweise von Samstag - Samstag mieten??

Wir wollten eigendlich auch So - So aber keine Chance...


----------



## B3ppo (19. Juli 2010)

Wir waren Samstag bis Samstag und haben dann noch einen Tag Lac Blanc angehängt 
Freeriden heißt Schleichwege selber finden  haben wir am Supermorzine auch so gemacht, zufällig sind wir nen super Downhill runtergeschossen


----------



## Axalp (19. Juli 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> ...Der Trailguide vom letzten Jahr ist für die Tonne, die Strecke die wir fahren wollten ist gesperrt weil durch Wasser und Kühe zerbombt



Es handelt sich um Tour Nr. 49 - ...Ripaille im "Portes Du Soleil" Guide von VTopo.

Ab Ripaille beginnt lt. Führer ein Trail, der alternativ zu der Weltcup-DH-Strecke (war vergangene Woche zwecks Vorbereitung geschlossen) nach Champéry führt.

Leider ist der Single-Trail seit kurzem für Biker gesperrt, was man dummerweise erst unten am Traileingang per Schild zu sehen bekommt 

Generell gilt, dass die offiziellen Strecken sehr gut ausgeschildert sind bzw. die Lines unübersehbar sind. 

Wer abseits der offiziellen Routen fährt muss sich halt auf anspruchsvollere Sachen einstellen, bzw. muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn auf einmal Fairclough, Kovarik & Lehikoinen an einem vorbei ballern...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juli 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wir waren Samstag bis Samstag und haben dann noch einen Tag Lac Blanc angehängt
> Freeriden heißt Schleichwege selber finden  haben wir am Supermorzine auch so gemacht, zufällig sind wir nen super Downhill runtergeschossen



Ich hoffe das ich diesen super Downhill dieses Jahr auch finde...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Juli 2010)

@ hühnchen

In den nächsten Tabac und Wanderkarte kaufen. Es gibt Pädken, die erschließen sich erst beim fahren. 

Viel Spaß änd gud lack


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich diesen super Downhill dieses Jahr auch finde...


Augen auf!!! Habe ich dir doch weiter oben beschrieben(Beitrag 398)! Wie willst du denn den Trail finden, wenn du nicht mal die Wegbeschreibung siehst??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexftw (20. Juli 2010)

Wuha, hab ich Bock. Inner' Stunde fahren wir los, morgen früh dann direkt mal ab i.d. Lift und einen Tag Überblick verschaffen und Trails checken.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juli 2010)

Kleines Appetithäppchen von letzter Woche.......
http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php?u=RN1hJwP9&m=1&p=2YPGEU221K&s=&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vimeo.com%2F13450613


----------



## osarias (20. Juli 2010)

Kenn jemand den Zeitplan am Sonntag vom DH WC in Champery!?
Vielleicht fahren wir ja mal rüber und würden uns die Pro Läufe mal ansehen,...


----------



## speedhuem (20. Juli 2010)

Hey. Cooles Video. Da bekommt man noch richtig schön Vorfreude. Aber der Mega-Northshore-Turm ist ja sowas von abgefahren. Das bekomm ich nicht auf die Kette wie man sich da runter stürzen kann...
Aber ich bekomm immer mehr den Eindruck, dass das ganze Gebiet einfach  ist!

Grüße


----------



## Phil DeLonge (20. Juli 2010)

ich find das video auch sehr geil, vorallem die outtakes 
freu mich schon riesig über den urlaub, aber bin froh dass wir jemanden in der gruppe haben der schonmal da war und sich etwas auskennt, auch wenn keiner französisch kann


----------



## Skeletor23 (20. Juli 2010)

speedhuem schrieb:


> Hey. Cooles Video. Da bekommt man noch richtig schön Vorfreude. Aber der Mega-Northshore-Turm ist ja sowas von abgefahren. Das bekomm ich nicht auf die Kette wie man sich da runter stürzen kann...
> Grüße



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwKXb1nex5k"]YouTube- Brandon_Semenuk[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Juli 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> ich find das video auch sehr geil, vorallem die outtakes
> freu mich schon riesig über den urlaub, aber bin froh dass wir jemanden in der gruppe haben der schonmal da war und sich etwas auskennt, auch wenn keiner französisch kann



Die können da alle Englisch, da die Hälfte der Fahrer Engländer sind...


----------



## bAd_taSte (21. Juli 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die können da alle Englisch, da die Hälfte der Fahrer Engländer sind...



Muhahahaha... Also ich hab bisher in keinem Vermittlungsbüro erlebt, dass da je eine(r) englisch konnte, nicht mal rudimentär. Ne Wohnung hab ich aber trotzdem bisher immer bekommen 
Mag sein, dass der Rest englisch kann, aber an der Supermarktkasse ist das eh nicht so wichtig.


----------



## speedhuem (21. Juli 2010)

Die Leute bei Chatel Tour (wo wir gebucht haben) sind immer super freundlich und schnell. Zudem können die zumindest in den emails sehr gut Englisch. Sie haben auch gesagt, dass man bei ihnen den Schlüssel für die Bude abholen soll, da das dort mit der Sprache kein Problem wäre.

Ich bin gespannt, wie es am Sa läuft!


----------



## Rush9k (21. Juli 2010)

so morgen gehts los! sind dann ab freitag in morzine! vielicht sind ja noch nen paar dort und wie können gemeinsamm auf tour gehen!!


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. Juli 2010)

Will auch nochma hin


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juli 2010)

tja ... waren bis Sa dort - und in 3 Wochen gehts schon wieder hin


----------



## Facom (21. Juli 2010)

osarias schrieb:


> Kenn jemand den Zeitplan am Sonntag vom DH WC in Champery!?
> Vielleicht fahren wir ja mal rüber und würden uns die Pro Läufe mal ansehen,...



Also wenn du unbedingt das Cross Country Rennen sehen willst, fährste Sonntag gucken, ansonsten würde ich dir den Samstag empfehlen! 

http://www.bikepark.ch/programm-weltcup-mtb.html


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. Juli 2010)

Rush9k schrieb:


> so morgen gehts los! sind dann ab freitag in morzine! vielicht sind ja noch nen paar dort und wie können gemeinsamm auf tour gehen!!




Ich bin ab Sonntag dort... bis Samstag.




JansonJanson schrieb:


> tja ... waren bis Sa dort - und in 3 Wochen gehts schon wieder hin



Nicht schlecht... das nenn ich Luxus!


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juli 2010)

naja ... dafür über den Winter komplett auf Urlaub verzichtet ... 
man muss Prioritäten setzen ... *G*


----------



## osarias (22. Juli 2010)

Brauch ich eigentlich auf der Anreise in der Schweiz oder in Frankreich für den Biketräger so nen häßlich großes (rot weis gestreiftes) Reflektorschild wie in italien? Finde beim goggeln nix drüber,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poopdog (22. Juli 2010)

@osarias: Glaube nicht, dass Du sowas brauchst.



@PDS-people: Wie ist denn das Wetter in PDS, wie lang und wie stark regnet es denn schon? 


MfG


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2010)

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Morzine/feed1a


----------



## osarias (23. Juli 2010)

Na hoffen wir mal das beste, ab Sonntag sind wir auf der Piste!!!


----------



## sk8-ben (23. Juli 2010)

Heut nach um 0200 wird gestartet. Erster Stop morgen Champery und dann ab nach Morzine.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Morzine/feed1a



Sag mal das ist doch hoffentlich das Bergwetter irgendwo weil bei einstelligen Temperaturen ists dann doch etwas kühl...


Ich bin auch gerade am packen und überlegen. Morgen muss ich nochmal arbeiten - ging leider nicht anders - und gleich Sonntag früh gehts nach Morzine. Biken ist ab Montag angesagt


----------



## dubbel (24. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Sag mal das ist doch hoffentlich das Bergwetter irgendwo weil bei einstelligen Temperaturen ists dann doch etwas kühl...


überschrift: *Morzine, Weather Forecast *(1638 m)

das müsste also eine station bei avoriaz sein.


----------



## ReeN! (24. Juli 2010)

Heute nach 13! Stunden auch endlich da. Wetter in Les Crosets ist etwas verhangen und regnerisch.   
Für Morgen siehts aber besser aus. Lift kostet 82,- Euro, die im übrigen auch akzeptiert werden. Kommunikation auf English läuft, jedes Wort Französisch wird aber lächelnd anerkannt mit Freude begrüsst. Soweit Salut


----------



## Tobi :> (24. Juli 2010)

BIETE GÜNSTIGE UNTERKUNFT ZWISCHEN 7. August und 21. August in Chatel:

Also wir haben eine Ferienwohnung gemietet, jedoch sind noch Schlafplätze frei.
Wir könnten 2 oder 4 Leute aufnehmen, welche jeweils ein Zimmer für sich alleine haben.
Preislich 230 oder 150 Euro pro Person für die kompletten 2 Wochen, wenn ihr nur eine Woche oder wie auch immer kommen möchtet, könnten wir das auch tageweise abrechnen.
Wir wollten eigentlich zu 6. in die Ferienwohnung, jetzt sind aber Freunde abgesprungen und deshalb sind wir bereit, Biker zu diesen günstigen Konditionen aufzunehmen. Küche, Bad usw. alles vorhanden. Wir haben vor, Abends immer zu kochen. Sind sehr nette Leute, meldet euch einfach bei Interesse  

E-Mail: tobiklein(at)oleco.net
Handy: (+49) 160 / 480 880 3


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Juli 2010)

Mannnnn... ich find mein Ersatzschaltauge fürs Ironhorse Sunday nicht. Geht ja schon gut los ohne zweites Schaltauge eine Woche PdS....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (25. Juli 2010)

so wies ausschaut bin ich wohl auch ab dem 29.07 min. bis zum 03.08. unten, das klärt sich jetzt die tage  immer wieder kurzfristig hier  Da die Jungs und mädels mit denen ich runterfahr eher zum gleitschirmfliegen, klettern und wandern dort sind dürft ihr euch gerne melden wenn ihr zu der Zeit auch unten seid, dann muss ich nicht alleine dort rumgurken  
Eventuell haben wir auch noch einen Mitfahr und Schlafplatz frei (fahren am 28. abends aus Stuttgart los), bei interesse melden, dann klär ich das. Gewohnt wird dieses mal wahrscheinlich in Chatel. Kostet der ShuttleBus von Chatel nach Chatel Bikepark was?

Also, medet euch, dann kann man sich treffen  Ansonsten: Der mit dem schwarzen Votec v.Fr bin ich 

Gruß

Aaron


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Juli 2010)

Der Bus kostet zumindest mit gültiger Liftkarte nichts. Schöner Gruss aus Morzine!


----------



## weemanth (26. Juli 2010)

servus:

an alle die grad in pds sind:

gibts irgendwo in nem shop noch den  minion 2.70 dh front 42a?

in dland und uk sind sie ausverkauft!

lg tim


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage, reicht ein 12Liter Rucksack aus?
Da sollte n Schlauch rein, ca. 3Liter Trinken, n Inbus-Satz, tool, Kette, ne jacke und was zu futtern + n kleines erstehilfe Paket.

Das sollte man da doch locker reinbekommen oder?


----------



## dubbel (26. Juli 2010)

3 l trinken?
willst du auf expedition?


----------



## Unikum777 (26. Juli 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, reicht ein 12Liter Rucksack aus?
> Da sollte n Schlauch rein, ca. 3Liter Trinken, n Inbus-Satz, tool, Kette, ne jacke und was zu futtern + n kleines erstehilfe Paket.
> 
> Das sollte man da doch locker reinbekommen oder?



Bekommst du schon rein, aber nicht locker. Mein Camelback Mule ist etwa ähnlich groß und mit dem Genannten schon prall gepackt. EVOC Freeride Trail mit 20 L und Du hast auch mal nen Shirt zum Wechseln dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weemanth (26. Juli 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, reicht ein 12Liter Rucksack aus?
> Da sollte n Schlauch rein, ca. 3Liter Trinken, n Inbus-Satz, tool, Kette, ne jacke und was zu futtern + n kleines erstehilfe Paket.
> 
> Das sollte man da doch locker reinbekommen oder?



1 liter reicht auch...an den liften gibts ja überall die möglichkeit sie aufzufüllen!

lg t

PS: first-aid-kit, vorbildlich


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> 3 l trinken?
> willst du auf expedition?



Nen schlichten Camelbak Lobo hab ich selber, und der hat 3 Liter, die zieh ich gerne mal schnell leer

Muss mir für Pds auf jedenfall noch einen Rucksack zulegen, da ich keinen mit Hüftgurt habe und ich das als notwendig sehe wenn ich beim Biken nen ordentlichen Sitz haben will. Dabei gehts mir nicht um eine Trinkblase oder so. Es geht bei mir schlicht um die notwendige Größe, ich will ja auch nur das Nötigste mitnehmen.

Edit: @weemanth: klar dit jute von Aldi


----------



## B3ppo (26. Juli 2010)

also ich hab den Deuter Superbike, hatte da 3l Blase, Erste Hilfe, was zum futtern, Jacke, Schlauch+ Minipumpe, Multitool, Handy, Geld, Digicam drin. War in den Anfängen meiner Bikezeit nen Spontankauf, inzwischen weiß ich was ich an ihm habe


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juli 2010)

nehmt doch gleich den Evoc Freeride Tour - 28L und gut ist ... 
passt sogar noch die DSLR rein ... *G*


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Deuter Crossbike mit 18L und dieses Jahr kommt der Ergon mit 12L mit.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Juli 2010)

Ein zu grosser Rucksack ist auch kacke... ich hab nen mittelgrossen Dakine und funzt.

Hier gibts massig Reifen aber teuer... was genau kann ich nicht sagen... sitz grad auf der Terasse und grille.

Wetter ist geil... kein Regen, nicht zu warm.


----------



## Phil81 (27. Juli 2010)

Jau Wetter ist der Knaller. Die Strecken unter dem Super Morzine waren heute vom Regen der letzen Nacht aber "leicht" verschärft 

Ansonsten genau richtig Temperaturen so das man auch unter dem ganzen Gerödel nicht übermäsig Schwitzt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Juli 2010)

Wir haben uns heut auf der Suche nach nem Trail von Avoriaz runter nach Morzine super verfranst - einigen anderen gings genauso, keiner hatte eine Ahnung und letztendlich sind wir dann wieder die Straße runter....

Ansonsten super sonnig hier...


----------



## Bloodhound5 (27. Juli 2010)

ooooh, ihr glaub gar nicht wie ich mich freu  Morgen nacht gehts los, Donnerstag morgen hoffentlich pünktlich am lift


----------



## Graf Yeti (28. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wir haben uns heut auf der Suche nach nem Trail von Avoriaz runter nach Morzine super verfranst - einigen anderen gings genauso, keiner hatte eine Ahnung und letztendlich sind wir dann wieder die Straße runter....
> 
> Ansonsten super sonnig hier...


 
wir sind immer den trail unterm supermorzine lift gefahren. den rest halt straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (28. Juli 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> ooooh, ihr glaub gar nicht wie ich mich freu  Morgen nacht gehts los, Donnerstag morgen hoffentlich pünktlich am lift



pack die badehose ein, morgen wirds rutschig wies aussieht


----------



## ReeN! (28. Juli 2010)

fahre seit gestern swampthing, scheint auch für morgen die richtige wahl zu sein.....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Juli 2010)

Heute Swampthing??? Also ich weiss nicht - sogar der Canyon war beinahe pfurztrocken heute. Hat doch seit Montag nicht mehr geregnet...


Wir fahren alle bisher Trockenreifen... also Minion und da es zuvor nur ne Stunde geschifft hat müssen wir mal gucken wie es morgen früh aussieht.

Falls es tagsüber wirklich regnet kommt vorn ein Wetscream drauf. Sollte reichen.


----------



## ReeN! (29. Juli 2010)

Und seit Ihr wieder gut nach Hause gekommen? Zu der Reifenwahl sag ich jetz mal nichts....


----------



## Trickz (29. Juli 2010)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Und seit Ihr wieder gut nach Hause gekommen? Zu der Reifenwahl sag ich jetz mal nichts....



klar, wir hattens ja nich so weit wie ihr 
ist der crosets lift wieder gelaufen oder musstet ihr echt komplett so hintereimern?
wie lang habt ihr gebraucht?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Juli 2010)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Und seit Ihr wieder gut nach Hause gekommen? Zu der Reifenwahl sag ich jetz mal nichts....



Ich sag nur die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... immer positiv denken auch wenns noch so ******** ist. Wär das Wetter nicht gewesen hätten wir uns nicht kennen gelernt 

Zum Reifen... ok ok, ich hab heute vorn nen Wetscream benötigt. Shit happens...

Aber war trotzdem geil... wir haben gewartet bis die Lifte wieder in Betrieb waren und sind dann heim. Meinen Kollegen reichte es dann - ich dachte mir dreckiger und nässer kannst nicht mehr werden und bin ab zum Pleney Lift...

Nach 4 Abfahrten war ich dann noch dreckiger und noch nässer aber mein Grinsen war auch noch größer - trotz heftigerem Sturz an einem verkackten schmierigen Singletraildrop. Jetzt muss ich dann noch mein Bike richten... X0 Triggerhebel verbogen....


----------



## ReeN! (29. Juli 2010)

Haben rüber zum Lift geschoben, und mit meinen rudimentären Frz. Kentnissen den Liftboys abgerungen das evtl. in einer Stunde der Lift wieder läuft also haben wir gewartet. Ging dann auch zum Glück wieder los, sonst hätte ich mir ein Zimmer genommen 
Also hab ich tatsächlich das Trickz Socom erkannt. Die Welt ist klein


----------



## dj eastwood (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, wollen am Samstag richtung Chatel.Wie sind denn gerade die Bedingungen vor Ort?

Grüße aus Stuttgart


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Juli 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wollen am Samstag richtung Chatel.Wie sind denn gerade die Bedingungen vor Ort?
> 
> Grüße aus Stuttgart



Ein Bild sagt leider mehr als 1000 Worte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj eastwood (29. Juli 2010)

OH SHIIT Ist Besserung in Sicht? Soll ja ab Freitag Abend besser werden.Meinst Du es besteht die Chance, dass es am Samstag dann wieder einigermaßen trocken ist ???


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Juli 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> OH SHIIT Ist Besserung in Sicht? Soll ja ab Freitag Abend besser werden.Meinst Du es besteht die Chance, dass es am Samstag dann wieder einigermaßen trocken ist ???



Hier kann man derzeit kein Wetter planen...
Wir gucken alle möglichen Wettervorhersagen von wetter.com über wetter.de usw.

Letzendlich stimmt so ein Skiwetterdienst am meisten und der meint morgen 30 Liter Regen je Quadratmeter bei 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit.

Viele Singletrails sind derzeit gleichzeitig ein Bachbett, es kommt an den unmöglichsten Stellen Wasser vom Berg:








Vorteil: Es ist nix los - sofern die Lifte überhaupt fahren. Pleney heute keine Warteschlange, maximal 2 Leute vor mir. In Les Lindarets saßen wir fest mit ca. 20 Leuten. Bei schönem Wetter sind dort hunderte.


Nimm auf alle Fälle gute Regenkleidung und nen Heizlüfter bzw. Föhn mit.


----------



## Axalp (30. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ...In Les Lindarets saßen wir fest mit ca. 20 Leuten. Bei schönem Wetter sind dort hunderte...



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Vor 2 Wochen bei 30°C und Sonnenschein hatten wir weder in Chatel, noch in Les Lindartes, noch in Les Gets Wartezeiten am Lift. 
Einzig am Pleney-Lift muss man bei Top-Wetter eventuell 'mal 5min warten.


----------



## dj eastwood (30. Juli 2010)

Oh man, dass hört sich aber alles nicht so gut an gib doch mal kurz Bescheid wie es heute war .
Vielen Dank !!

Grüsse


----------



## clemson (30. Juli 2010)

http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/de/wetter.html


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Juli 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Vor 2 Wochen bei 30°C und Sonnenschein hatten wir weder in Chatel, noch in Les Lindartes, noch in Les Gets Wartezeiten am Lift.
> Einzig am Pleney-Lift muss man bei Top-Wetter eventuell 'mal 5min warten.



Ausserhalb der Ferienzeit mag ich Dir das gerne glauben.... aber am Mittwoch bei schönstem Wetter war die Warteschlange am Super Morzine sicher gute 50m lang und fast die ganze Strasse breit und in Les Lindarets sah es so aus:






Der Wetterbericht hat sich über Nacht schon wieder geändert. Sieht besser aus aber es ist saukalt. Avoriaz Tagesmaximum 6 Grad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Wetterservice der für die Schweiz immer sehr zuvelässige prognosen liefert:
Les Crosets


----------



## Stilwerk (30. Juli 2010)

Wollte mich mal kurz zu Wort melden, da ich ja letzte Woche das erste Mal in PDS war 

Bei den Bildern trau ich mich fast gar nicht zu sagen, dass wir durchgehend wirklich super Wetter hatten (Sonntag bis Mittwoch) 

Leider haben wir in Morzine keine gescheite Unterkunft mehr bekommen und haben deshalb in Champery übernachtet. Sehr geiles Appartment, *aber Morzine ist definitiv der bessere (wenn nicht beste) Standort für das Gebiet*!!! 

Wir waren in ganz PDS unterwegs und es gibt viele lohnenswerte Ecken  

1.) In Les Crosets, Champoussin und Champery gibt es leider nicht so viel schöne Strecken, aber 2-3 Leckerbissen haben wir dann doch gefunden. Schwarzer Downhill vom Mossettes nach Crosets ist geil, Trail oberhalb der WC-Strecke nach Champery (Strecke selber war gesperrt) und ein alternativer, sau steiler Trail zur WC-Strecke (sah nicht offiziell aus) 

2.) Chatel-Bikepark: Viele tolle Abfahren, geile North-Shores, böse schwarze Routen, tolle Mischung! 

3.) Avoriaz: Noch nie habe sowas häßliches gesehen!!!! Aber einige tolle Strecken nach Lindarets runter 

4.) Morzine: Karrenweg ins Tal mit genialen Trail-Abkürzungen. Wurde weiter oben schonmal beschrieben. Mehr sind wir nicht gefahren 

5.) Les Gets: Da sind wir zwei fette Trails gefahren! Einer war der Canyon. Großes Kino!!! Leider war es das. 

6.) Verbindungswege: 

Mossettes nach Lindarets; anfangs flow pur, danach mörderische Downhillpiste, weil abartige Bremswellen (wir hatten nur Enduros dabei). 

Avoriaz nach Morzine; da haben wir den Weg am Bergrücken entlang zur Bergstation Sessellift gewählt, anschließend einen geilen Trail nach unten gefunden. Hat sich gelohnt.

Morzine nach Les Gets; Lift rauf und wieder am Bergrücken entlang, anstrengend weil viel bergauf, gibt schöneres.

Les Gets nach Morzine; Lift rauf, kurz am Bergrücken entlang, dann rechts runter. Viel Forstweg geshredder mit wenigen Trail-Abkürzungen, ganz lustig.

Morzine nach Lindarets; Lift rauf und zwischen Morzine und Avoriaz links abbiegen. Tolle Trail-Abfahrt!

Chatel-Bikepark nach Chatel; der Forstweg oder was auch immer war gesperrt, wir mussten die Straße runter 

Chatel nach Morgins; die Überquerung des Berges per Super-Chatel (am Lac Del Conche vorbei) nach Morgins war der absolute Reinfall . Für Morgins selber hatten wir dann keine Zeit mehr. Von der bergstation erst wieder runter Richtung Chatel und dann links weg ist wahrscheinlich gescheiter...

FAZIT: Tolles und einmalig großes Gebiet. Viel Abwechslung. Auf jeden Fall genügend Federweg mitnehmen (Freerider oder Downhiller, mit dem Enduro wars ne Qual). Beschissene Bikekarten an den Liften! Viel zu kurze Liftzeiten! Standort Morzine, wenn man es zentral haben möchte. 

PDS, wir sehen uns wieder


----------



## dj eastwood (30. Juli 2010)

@all wie war es heute vor Ort?


----------



## Graf Yeti (30. Juli 2010)

Stilwerk schrieb:


> 5.) Les Gets: Da sind wir zwei fette Trails gefahren! Einer war der Canyon. Großes Kino!!! Leider war es das.


 
Den haben wir leider verpasst, seit ihr den gefahren der ab der hälfte der roten Strecke unterm Lift links in den Wald geht?



Stilwerk schrieb:


> Avoriaz nach Morzine; da haben wir den Weg am Bergrücken entlang zur Bergstation Sessellift gewählt, anschließend einen geilen Trail nach unten gefunden. Hat sich gelohnt.


 
Der direkt unterm Lift durch? Wenn ja erste sahne ding! Kann ich dir zustimmen.



Stilwerk schrieb:


> Morzine nach Les Gets; Lift rauf und wieder am Bergrücken entlang, anstrengend weil viel bergauf, gibt schöneres.


 
das sind doch vllt 10hm? einmal kurz...

Aber wir hatten auch echt glück. von Samstag bis Donnerstags top Wetter, nur Freitags war alles dicht (siehe WC Champery).


----------



## Trickz (30. Juli 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> @all wie war es heute vor Ort?



heute war es bombe. 
wetterberichte kannste echt vergessen, haben gestern wieder mal nen scheis tag angekündigt und nix wars (zum glück)...


----------



## dj eastwood (30. Juli 2010)

das wollt ich hören !!!!


----------



## Birk (31. Juli 2010)

Nach zwei Wochen PdS, jetzt wieder zurück, waren zwei richtig gute Wochen. Wetter war in ordnung, auch wenns ein bisschen geregnet hat, haben wir immer Strecken gefunden die Spaß gemacht haben. In der ersten Woche war überhaupt nichts los an den Liften zweite Wochen musste man mal kurz warten aber auch nicht schlimm.

Lieblingsstrecken dieses Jahr:
Les Gets - von der Hauptstrecke aus links in den Wald, wo der Laufbandlift ist.
Les Gets - Canyon
Avoriaz/Morzine - ab der Bergstation der Gondel ein Stück den Weg hinter der Gondel hoch und dann links runter.

Es gibt noch viele andere Strecken die mir gut gefallen haben das sind aber zu viele zum aufzählen.
Was ich schade fand war die teilweise verschüttete schwarze in Lindarets, der Rest der übrig ist, ist aber immer noch der Hammer


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Juli 2010)

Klingt doch super, aber von welchem Canyon ist hier immer die Rede ?


----------



## Birk (31. Juli 2010)

In Les Gets die Hauptstrecke runter da wo die Strecke den einen Weg kreuzt wo der Laufbandkinderlift ist rechts den Weg lang an dem Bikeshop vorbei bis man auf die größere Straße kommt da ein paar meter runter dann links rein. Ist eigentlich auch ausgeschildert.


----------



## Trickz (31. Juli 2010)

sind heut auch wieder heimgekommen, war wieder mal ne coole woche.
1 regentag is zu verschmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. August 2010)

Le Canyon - das ist eine schwarze Strecke in Les Gets. Die Strecke ist sehr verzweigt, man kann in einem Art Canyon (Bachbett) fahren oder daneben über riesige Wurzelteppiche. Auch einen Northshore durch ein mooriges Schilfgebiet ist dabei.

Diese Strecke ist jedes Mal ein Highlight.


----------



## Stilwerk (2. August 2010)

@ Graf Yeti:

Irgenwie bekomm ich das mit dem zitieren nicht hin 

1.) Les Gets: Genau, direkt nach der Querstraße und dem Lift links von der roten Linie weg in den Wald. Suuuper Trail mit ziemlich fiesen und steilen Abschnitten sowie ner echt schöne Shore-Brücke über den Bach . Weiter unten auf der roten Linie geht nochmal einer links in den Wald, den konnten wir aber wegen Zeitmangel nicht mehr fahren. Da gibt es sicher noch weitere klasse Trails!

2.) Morzine-Downhill: Hm, weiß nicht. Direkt unterm Lift haben wir einen schönen Trail gesehen, den sind wir aber leider nicht gefahren. Wir sind an der Bergstation Sessellift gleich links weg (vom Lift aus gesehen). Das ist im wesentlichen ein Serpentinen-Karrenweg, den man aber zigfach per Singletrail abkürzen kann. Zwischendurch kann man richtig Gas geben, später fährt man an ner kleinen Schlucht entlang.... super Ding! 

3.) Morzine nach Les Gets: Oahhh neee, das waren sicher mehr wie 10 hm *schwitz*. Da haben wir zum Teil selbst mit unseren Spezi Enduros geschoben!!! Laut Karte kann irgendwie auch nach Les Gets abfahren, aber das haben wir nicht gefunden. Wir sind komplett am Bergrücken entlang und irgendwann auf halber Höhe an dem Bikeshop rausgekommen, wo die rote Linie die Staße quert. Da wo man auch zum "Le Canyon" abfährt.  

*Was anderes:*
Kennt eigentlich jemand den Trail OBERHALB der WC-Strecke in Champery? Geht manchmal empfindlich nah am Abgrund entlang. War sehr fröstelig


----------



## Birk (2. August 2010)

@ Stilwerk

zu 1: genau den meinte ich auch, der ist echt geil nur im nassen wurde er deutlich schwieriger.

zu 2: Es gibt dort einige schöne Strecken die zum Teil etwas versteckt sind, teils echt anspruchsvoll mit vielen Wurzeln und Steilpassagen. 

zu 3: Da habt ihr irgendwie eine ungünstige Strecke erwischt. Von oben einen kleines Stück die Hauptstrecke lang, dann links auf den Schotterweg diesem ein Stück folgen und da wo der weg dann Steiler (aufwärts) wird geht es rechts rein, wenn man diesem weg dann folgt kommt man unten raus wo der Table und die Wall und so sind. Selbst mit einem 9er Demo problemlos fahrbar.


----------



## slash-sash (2. August 2010)

shit, da habe ich wohl den start in diese jahr verpasst. kaum ist man läänger nicht mehr hier, sammeln sich schlappe 20 neue seiten an. 
aber auch gut so. denn dann kann mir bestimmt einer von euch sagen, wie diese jahr die liftpreis für eine woche sind.
ich war letztes jahr das erste (und definitiv nicht das letzte mal) da und habe etwas über 80 bezahlt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. August 2010)

Die Liftpreise sieht man zwar auch auf jeder Homepage von dem Gebiet aber eine 6-Tages Karte kostet inkl. Pfand für die Keycard 85 Euro.


Von Pleney DH Bergstation nach Les Gets sinds nur wenige HM bergauf - der Rest ist ein  Singletrail. Stilwerk, Ihr seid von Pleney Berg nicht nach Les Gets Tal gefahren sondern Les Gets Mitte. Das war Euer Fehler.



Wir haben noch einen neuen anspruchsvollen Trail gefunden der geht von Super Morzine mitte auf der linken Seite ab. Ist ein kleiner Trail, nix öffentliches, nix ausgeschildert der sich über viele Wurzelfelder, Spitzkehren und am Ende durch ein steiniges Bachbett nach Morzine runterschlängelt.


----------



## Birk (2. August 2010)

Den letzten Trail den du meinst, hab ich schon vor zwei Seiten beschrieben.  Ihr seid dann wohl nur irgendwo noch mal anders abgebogen wir sind nur über ein steinernes Bachbett gekommen aber nicht darin langgefahren. Oder ich verwechsel da was, bist du da zu irgendeiner zeit an die Straße gekommen? 
Bin eben dabei ein Video von ein paar der genanten Trails hoch zu laden, poste es dann hier wenns fertig ist


----------



## Birk (2. August 2010)

@Pyrosteiner 
Hab dich glaub ich auf einem meiner Helmcamvideos entdeckt, letzten Montag Supermorzine runter standest du in der einen Spitzkehre und mein vor mir fahrender Kollege hat etwas auf Englisch geschimpft weil er nicht besonders gut durchkam.

Edit: Hier das Video:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13834393"]Helmcam PdS on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## spochtsfreund (3. August 2010)

Ich würd gern ab diesem Freitag für 3 Tage nach PDS. Kennt jemand eine günstige Unterkunft für die kurze Zeit oder hat jemand noch Platz für zwei Leute?
Zelten ginge natürlich auch, nur wär das bei den sich häufig wechselnden Wetterprognosen eher die letzte Möglichkeit.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (3. August 2010)

Cooles Helmcam video...
Am Sonntag gehts bei uns auch los nach Morzine für 8 tage...
Hoffe ma dass das Wetter gut ist, ist ja im mom nicht so aus.

Ist den schon jemand die neuen Strecken in Chatel und Les Gets gefahren und kann was drüber sagen?..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. August 2010)

@ Birk:  Tsss... da darf man nicht mal an etwas ungünstiger Stelle auf seine Bikekollegen warten ohne das wer kommt und dann auch noch filmt.... 



Den ersten Trail bin ich nicht gefahren - zefix, ich glaub der wär geil gewesen. Le Canyon ist ja mittlerweile sehr verzweigt. Da gibt es zig Wege herunter zu fahren.


Edit: Ich sah weder in Chatel Bikepark noch in Les Gets neue Strecken.


----------



## Birk (3. August 2010)

In Les Gets ist mir keine neue Strecke aufgefallen, Chatel hab ich nicht so den Überblick.
Die einzige längere neu Strecke die mir aufgefallen ist, ist die Schwarze von Chatel runter nach Lindarets. Der Anfang hat ein paar schöne Sprünge dann wirds steiler mit relativ heftigen Bremswellen und relativ hohen steilen Anliegern. Hab leider dieses Jahr nur sehr wenig gefilmt sonst hätte ich davon auch noch ein Video hochgeladen.

Edit: Weiß jetzt nicht ob es die eine in Les Gets durch den Wald letztes Jahr schon gab?


----------



## Hi-Flyer (3. August 2010)

Durch den wald gab es glaube ich letztes jahr keine strecke.


----------



## Basti79 (4. August 2010)

@ Birk: Klasse Video! Werde mich in zwei Wochen auch auf den Weg nach PDS machen, nun zum zweiten mal . Vielleicht kannst du mir verraten, wo ich die beiden Strecken, die erste und die ab 4:16min, finden kann. Würde entweder auf Chatel oder Les Gets tippen Sehen echt spassig aus! Besonders die North Shore Parts.

Danke!


----------



## Birk (4. August 2010)

Die ersten beiden sind in Les Gets, da wo man den Weg das erste mal kreuzt (also wenn man die Hauptstrecke runterfährt) die erste geht kurz danach links in den Wald rein, um zum Canyon zu kommen muss man ein stück den Weg nach rechts langfahren an dem Bikeshop vorbei auf die Straße, da ist dann links der Einstieg (die ist aber auch ausgeschildert).


----------



## Facom (5. August 2010)

Hi-Flyer schrieb:


> Ist den schon jemand die neuen Strecken in Chatel und Les Gets gefahren und kann was drüber sagen?..



Also in Chatel gibt's wirklich 3 neue Strecken, nach dem zweiten Lift links runter (Start ist direkt am Fantasticable Startplatz), dann nach dem ersten Lift links der Straße für 500m folgen startet eine neue Rote, und im unteren Teil gibt's eine neue schwarze Shore! Die ist ziemlich geil, aber Vorsicht - kaum Chickenways! ;-)
Lade später mal ein Video hoch, wo u.a. letztgenannte zusehen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (5. August 2010)

Birk schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden sind in Les Gets, da wo man den Weg das erste mal kreuzt (also wenn man die Hauptstrecke runterfährt) die erste geht kurz danach links in den Wald rein, um zum Canyon zu kommen muss man ein stück den Weg nach rechts langfahren an dem Bikeshop vorbei auf die Straße, da ist dann links der Einstieg (die ist aber auch ausgeschildert).



wo ist die 3. Stecke der Cam ? sieht intererssant aus ... sind in 10 Tagen auch wieder dort ...


----------



## Birk (5. August 2010)

Hinter der Supermorzine Gondel ein Stück den Feldweg hoch dann gehts Links wo ein Baumstamm liegt los. Achtung an einer Stelle in der unteren Hälfte sieht es so aus als könnte man links direkt runter fahren, da ist ein Stacheldraht den man nur sehr schlecht sieht.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. August 2010)

Ich glaub wir hatten letzte Woche noch Glück mit dem Wetter... diese Woche ist ja nicht der Hit, oder?


----------



## Hi-Flyer (6. August 2010)

noch 48 Std dann gehts los!!


----------



## lipmo51 (6. August 2010)

Hi-Flyer schrieb:


> noch 48 Std dann gehts los!!



NIX !!

nur noch 18 STD


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (6. August 2010)

Bei uns gehts in 16h los immer Richtung Chatel 

-> Riesen Vorfreude <-


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. August 2010)

Facom schrieb:


> Also in Chatel gibt's wirklich 3 neue Strecken, nach dem zweiten Lift links runter (Start ist direkt am Fantasticable Startplatz), dann nach dem ersten Lift links der Straße für 500m folgen startet eine neue Rote, und im unteren Teil gibt's eine neue schwarze Shore! Die ist ziemlich geil, aber Vorsicht - kaum Chickenways! ;-)
> Lade später mal ein Video hoch, wo u.a. letztgenannte zusehen ist



Müsste doch die mit dem Shore Gap sein und es ist wieder einiges im ganzen Gebiet dazugekommen Konnte zwar dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren, dafür habe ich aber alle Aufnahmen zum bearbeiten bekommen und fahre virtuell gerade das Gebiet wieder ab um die Dateien zu sichten Welche Strecke auch sehr gut ist meiner Meinung nach, ist die neue Abfahrt, die vom Verbindungsweg Point de Mosettes/Les Crosets zum Ziegendorf/Les Lindarets abgeht. Man muss so nicht mehr die breite Piste zum Schluß runter Und generell kann ich jedem da unten nur empfehlen, wenn ein Weg irgendwo runtergeht und interressant aussieht, dann fahrt da einfach runter Man wird da meistens nicht enttäuscht
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (6. August 2010)

bei mir dauert es noch 2 woche -.-

ihr schweine 

dafür wollt ihr dann wieder hin wenn ich unten bin


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

Chatel - nach dem Regen ... uhhhhhhh


----------



## svs (6. August 2010)

Soo, laut meteo.fr bis Donnerstag schönes Wetter...hoffentlich bleibts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (6. August 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir eine PdS IG aufmachen? Dann könnte man so was wie Streckenbeschreibungen, Bilder/Videos, Reiseplanung usw. jeweils in ein eigenes Thema packen was sicherlich auch die Übersichtlichkeit etwas fördern würde.
Nur mal ein Vorschlag, könnt euch ja mal dazu äußern.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2010)

könnte einer aufmachen - der muss dann aber immer post #1 pflegen ...


----------



## Hi-Flyer (6. August 2010)

Wo fahrt ihr alle hin? Wir sind ab Sonntag in Morzine


----------



## nopeiler (6. August 2010)

Wie kommen danach den Sonntag nach Morzine.


----------



## slash-sash (6. August 2010)

bin vom 21-29.08 in morzine.


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. August 2010)

Generell würde ich eine PDS-IG schon begrüssen Hier sind genug Leute die Ahnung von der Gegend haben und anderen wertvolle Tipps geben möchten und so eine IG die von den richtigen Leuten geplegt wird ist ganz sicher nicht verkehrt Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, auch wenn ich es ganz sicher nicht die nächsten Jahre durch meine Kinder nach PDS schaffe, dafür ist die Saison zu kurz Aber es kommen auch wieder die anderen Zeiten
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. August 2010)

XnS schrieb:


> Soo, laut meteo.fr bis Donnerstag schönes Wetter...hoffentlich bleibts



Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht das Wettervorhersagen keinen Cent wert sind da sich das Wetter im Gebirge ganz schnell unvorhergesehen total ändern kann.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. August 2010)

da hasz du recht pyro...im gebirge is das wetter unberechenbar 

ich hoff trotzdem dasses schön bleibt...wir fahren heute nach Morzine für ne Woche


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. August 2010)

Sind gestern zurück gekommen. Leider waren die Strecken die meiste Zeit nass und teilweise recht schlammig. Bei 13 Tagen Liftpass haben wir als Weicheier zwei Tage ganz ausgesetzt und drei Tage die Tourenbikes gequält.
Trotz dem war´s sehr geil und wir sind sicher nicht das letzte Mal dort gewesen.  

@Birk: klasse Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2010)

wettervorhersage ist wirklich für den allerwertesten. ich sage immer: pds ohne regen gibt es nicht. wohl dem, der das ohne geschafft hat. wir beten auch schon für unsere woche. ob's wohl was hilft?!
ich hoffe, wir sind nicht zu spät im monat, wegen des wetters.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (8. August 2010)

So sind heute angekommen...
Morgen gehts los.. erst mal die Pleney runter.. 
wer is im mom noch da?


----------



## Saddamchen (8. August 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> wettervorhersage ist wirklich für den allerwertesten. ich sage immer: pds ohne regen gibt es nicht. wohl dem, der das ohne geschafft hat. wir beten auch schon für unsere woche. ob's wohl was hilft?!
> ich hoffe, wir sind nicht zu spät im monat, wegen des wetters.


Letztes JAhr eine Woche: Nur blauer Himmel, kein Regen! 
Dieses Jahr: 1 mal früh bewölkt, sonst blauer Himmel, keine RegenQ

Na also!! Geht doch :!!!!! Wenn Engel reisen!

Zu Wettervorhersage: Forget it!!
Wir haben immer unseren eigenen Wetterfrosch dabei!!
Guggsd du!!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/704008]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. August 2010)

Ach so läuft das.... saddamchen, wann fährste denn 2011?

@ Hi-Flyer: Pleney würd ich mir aufheben für schlechtes Wetter. Wenn das Wetter gut ist dann macht ne weitere Tour über Super Morzine und ab durch die Mitte.

Wenn Ihr von ner Tour eher zurück kommt kann man auch noch die Pleney mitnehmen da die Bahn sehr lang fährt. Aber nen Tag dort zu verschwenden ist zu viel es sei denn man checkt die unzähligen Singletrails dort ab.

Viel Spass die Woche und schreib mal was vom Wetter usw.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. August 2010)

@pyro:

kommt drauf an auf was du aus bist - Pleney hat so viel Potenzial, wenn du Dir mal Zeit nimmst und die ganzen DH abseits der "HauptDH" suchst - fährst - zeigen lässt 
Die kleinen DH´s im Wald bocken wie die sau ... *g*

und ja - der Saddamchen ist unser Wetterfrosch bändiger ...  
ich höre immer noch das Schreien im Wald wo er gecheckt hat, das es ein real Frosch war - und kein Stein oder ähnliches ...


----------



## Hi-Flyer (9. August 2010)

Ja wir waren letztes jahr schon hier..
werden aber bei dem wetter heute eher nach les gets fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und ja - der Saddamchen ist unser Wetterfrosch bändiger ...
> ich höre immer noch das Schreien im Wald wo er gecheckt hat, das es ein real Frosch war - und kein Stein oder ähnliches ...



Dieses unwichtige und nebensächliche Detail interessiert doch niemanden hier im Forum


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. August 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @pyro:
> 
> kommt drauf an auf was du aus bist - Pleney hat so viel Potenzial, wenn du Dir mal Zeit nimmst und die ganzen DH abseits der "HauptDH" suchst - fährst - zeigen lässt
> Die kleinen DH´s im Wald bocken wie die sau ... *g*
> ...




Das hab ich doch geschrieben... nur sag ich dazu nicht kleine DH´s sondern Singletrails. Da gibts echt unzählige und auch welche die tiefschwarz sind. Wenn man die bei Regen fährt kann man auch auf die Schnauze fallen - alles am eigenen Körper erprobt!


Ob Frösche oder Kuhfladen in PdS... alles nicht so schön.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. August 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ach so läuft das.... saddamchen, wann fährste denn 2011?



Check einfach nächstes Jahr die Webcam von Morzine im Sommer.
Wenn du tiefblauen Himmel ohne Wolken siehst sind wir wieder dort!!!!



Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ob Frösche oder Kuhfladen in PdS... alles nicht so schön.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!:kotz:


----------



## nopeiler (13. August 2010)

Ist zur Zeit jemand unten?
Wenn ja wie ist denn das Wetter bzw. wie sind die Strecken (trocken oder matschig)?

Werden Sonntag endlich auch dort sein.


----------



## weemanth (13. August 2010)

grüß euch...

wer ist denn ab nächster woche (16.08.) auch unten? 

man kann ja mal ne runde zusammen drehen..... 

lg tim


----------



## nopeiler (14. August 2010)

so noch 12std. dann geht es endlich los. 
morzine wir kommen.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (14. August 2010)

Bin seit Donnerstag wieder da, war mal wieder der Hammer.


----------



## Birk (14. August 2010)

Wo ist denn das zweite Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (14. August 2010)

Wurden beide in Chatel gemacht.
Also des erste Bild ist der Step Up an der Fluid Strecke.
Das zweite bild ist der Drop am neuen Komata Trail oder so.
Um den zu erreichen fährst mim ersten Lift in Chatel rauf dann links die Straße runter am 2. Lift Vorbei und bei der ersten 180° grade kurve geht ein Schotterweg runter und da unten fängt der an.


----------



## Jan. (14. August 2010)

hey,

Ich und mein Vater wollen kurzfristig ne woche nach chatel.
Haben aber kein Appartment gebucht,und würden morgen gehen.Weiß hier einer ob es dort immer freie Appartments gibt oder ob man dort immer reservieren muss? 
bitte um Antwort!

Gruß, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. August 2010)

@ Möchtegernfreak: Sehr geile Bilder!!!

Die Strecke vom 2. Bild kenn ich auch nicht... nächstes Jahr vielleicht.


----------



## Xexano (14. August 2010)

Gestern noch den Pleney runtergefahren, heute schon zu Hause mit gewienerten Bikes... schee wars! 

Nicht so schön sind meine schmerzende Rippe (seit Day 02) und die Blasen an den Handballen. Solche Sachen bremsen einen nur beim fahren aus... 

Naja, was solls. Geil wars! Bis auf einem Tag regenfrei.  Gestern um Mitternacht bei der Heimfahrt gabs aber ein übles Gewitter. Wahrscheinlich pisst es dort drüben grad ordentlich. 

Die Strecken, die zum Nauchets Express (Lac du Plan du Rocher, Les Gets) runterführen sind meiner Meinung nach recht neu. Vor 2-3 Jahren lief der Lift auf jeden Fall noch nicht. Die Anlieger sind echt schön gemacht! 
Schade finde ich hingegen, dass man den Mont-Chery nimmer ganz hochfahren kann. Letztes mal konnte man nach der Gondel nochmal mit dem Sessellift bis fast ganz an den Gipfel fahren. Da gab es auch so einen witzigen "Hüttendrop". (Wollte ich heuer dieses Jahr unbedingt auf der Cam haben...  )

Ich habe am ersten Tag die "Retour Les Gets" vom Pleney aus auch net ganz gecheckt. Zuerst hab ich das Schild etwas zu genau genommen und bin um diesen "Stromkasten" nach der Gondelstation oder was das auch immer war direkt abgebogen. Da es aber plötzlich hochging, bin ich zum Glück da net lang. Dann bin ich weiter runter... und "versehentlich" auf die schwarze 21er Strecke wieder zurück nach Morzine gekommen.  Beim 2ten Versuch hats dann aber geklappt. 

Ein Tipp übrigens: Da ist auf der Map eine rote Linie vom Le Morclan (nach dem Super Chatel) via Trochney nach Torgon. Probiert diese ******** net aus! Da ist kein "Singletrail" "DH-Trail" oder was auch immer die Karte uns sagen möchte. Man kann den Ombrieux mitm Bike aufm Rücken hochklettern und wieder runterklettern (beim Versuch, das Ding runterzufahren hab ich mir direkt nen Platten geholt) oder alternativ herumfahren (kurz bergab und dann wieder bergauf). Danach kann man durch verschissene Kuhweiden und Bullenwiesen das ganze schön hochschieben, um letztendlich nur über Schotterwege nach Torgon runterzukommen.

Chatel ist übigens ein Geheimtipp wies aussieht. Da fahren kaum Biker runter, es gibt aber Strecken mit Anlieger und Co.

Ach ja, und in Les Gets hat mir ein Local noch was ganz spannendes gezeigt. Nachdem ihr die 4X Stecke zur Hälfte runter seid biegt ihr rechts ab fahrt ihr auf der Strasse weiter runter. Im Wald gehts dann nochmals ab (ist auch ausgeschildert mit einem schwarzen Pfeil). Ist eine ganz hübsche Freeridestrecke mit einigen kleinen NS, Absätze und Mulden...

Und von der 4x in der unteren Mitte links ab (wo die Hütte mit dem Einbahnstrassenschild steht) in den Wald geht es zur "French Championship Track", die ich als "Triple Death Black" einstufen würde. Ist aber dauerverschlammt! 

Kontakte findet man dort immer! Bin alleine gefahren, hatte aber bis auf gestern immer sofort Mitfahrer gefunden Day 01: Les Gets Local, Day 02: 3 Schotten, Day 03: Ein Trailbuilder von PdS mit seiner Freundin usw.


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. August 2010)

kann mich xexano nur anschliessen...bin auch seit paar stunden wieder daheim...war eine wirklich klasse woche und pds wird immer attraktiver...einfach schön dort 

hat jemand von euch bilder von diesem gap von außen ? hab leider im netz nix gefunden und selbst nur die gopro gehabt- gibt aber die tage sicher ein lustiges filmchen ;-)


----------



## Bloodhound5 (15. August 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> kann mich xexano nur anschliessen...bin auch seit paar stunden wieder daheim...war eine wirklich klasse woche und pds wird immer attraktiver...einfach schön dort
> 
> hat jemand von euch bilder von diesem gap von außen ? hab leider im netz nix gefunden und selbst nur die gopro gehabt- gibt aber die tage sicher ein lustiges filmchen ;-)



geiles Bild  Das Gap ich mir auch lange betrachtet, aber hatte dann doch Bammel. Muss ja auch noch was für nächstes Jahr geben


----------



## Xexano (15. August 2010)

Oh ****! Und ich hab mich vom Sessellift aus ständig gefragt, ob das Ding JEMALS von jemandem besprungen wurde...


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (15. August 2010)

Ja das Gap ist fein, ich habs auch gelassen nachdem sich da einer dermaßen zerschossen hat. Wir waren grade am Step Up an der Fluid, da hats ein dermaßen heftigen schlag gegeben und nachdem sämtliche leute da runtergerannt sind wars mir dann schon klar.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. August 2010)

Das Foto ist super - hab erst beim zweiten hinsehen gecheckt das das ein Flugfoto ist 

Ich mach solche Dinger von haus aus nicht mehr und nachdem ich vom Lift aus gesehen habe wie dort jemand regungslos am Boden liegt, ca. 5 Leute sehr nervös rumfuchteln und weitere 15 drum rum stehen.... dachte ich mir das da jemand sicher seinen Urlaub leider vorzeitig beendete.


----------



## lipmo51 (15. August 2010)

Wir sind auch seit gestern Abend zu Hause....
1. mal PDS,und  garantiert nicht das letzte mal


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. August 2010)

Habe in meinen vielen Bildern tatsächlich das Gap gefunden. Habe immer wieder diejenigen mutigen aus dem Lift aus bestaunt, für mich selber ist das aber undenkbar (auch nicht im nächsten Jahr). 
Daher: Hut ab  vor jedem der genug Mut hat das Ding zu springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (15. August 2010)

Freundin


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. August 2010)

Wie kostspielig war die Nummer mit der Seilrutsche ?


----------



## lipmo51 (15. August 2010)

27,- wenn du ein Liftticket hast.
Ohne weiß ich nicht


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. August 2010)

Sportlich aber ist mal was anderes


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. August 2010)

Und wie kommt man da wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt ?? Ist da ein Shuttle zurück mit im Preis inbegriffen?


----------



## Saddamchen (16. August 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Und wie kommt man da wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt ?? Ist da ein Shuttle zurück mit im Preis inbegriffen?


Das habe ich mich auch schon immer gefragt!
Vielleicht selbst wieder am Seil hochziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (16. August 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch bilder von diesem gap von außen ? hab leider im netz nix gefunden und selbst nur die gopro gehabt- gibt aber die tage sicher ein lustiges filmchen ;-)


Da kann ich dir helfen Jochen und auf das Video freue ich mich schon
Hier hast du 3 Ansichten












Sollte für das erste reichen.
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## sebbi (16. August 2010)

ab samstags gehts los eine woche mim 4 weiteren leutz in Morzine.
noch wer da?


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. August 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir helfen Jochen und auf das Video freue ich mich schon
> Hier hast du 3 Ansichten
> Sollte für das erste reichen.
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



danköööööööööööööö willi, das sind ja fantastische pics 

am vid bastel ich grade ;-)...hoffentlich taugt das result


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. August 2010)

Wir Phil DeLonge, miss glückt, opa knack + Bruder u. Kunstflieger 

Morzine ab Samstag


----------



## nopeiler (16. August 2010)

Das ist super wenn ihr alle kommt.
Könnt ihr uns einen gefallen tun, bringt ein Gummiboot mit.


----------



## sebbi (16. August 2010)

dann wird man sich ja auf den trails sehen oder abends in der tibet bar ^^


----------



## weemanth (16. August 2010)

sebbi schrieb:


> ab samstags gehts los eine woche mim 4 weiteren leutz in Morzine.
> noch wer da?



bin ab morgen unten


----------



## nopeiler (16. August 2010)

weemanth schrieb:


> bin ab morgen unten



freu dich schon mal, es regnet seit 3 tagen hier.


----------



## lipmo51 (16. August 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Und wie kommt man da wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt ?? Ist da ein Shuttle zurück mit im Preis inbegriffen?



Du fliegst zum Berg gegenüber.Dann noch ein Flug zum Berg links,dann 800m laufen,und mit dem Lift zum Startpunkt.

Sie hatte dabei die GoPro umgeschnallt gehabt.Wenn ich dazu komme lade ich es mal hoch


----------



## weemanth (16. August 2010)

nopeiler schrieb:


> freu dich schon mal, es regnet seit 3 tagen hier.



ja habs gesehen...aber laut wetterbericht (!) sollte es morgen nicht regnen.... naja man wird sehen  ....

das zeltaufbauen ist bei regen recht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopeiler (16. August 2010)

weemanth schrieb:


> ja habs gesehen...aber laut wetterbericht (!) sollte es morgen nicht regnen.... naja man wird sehen  ....
> 
> das zeltaufbauen ist bei regen recht schlecht




haben wir auch gesehen.
die strecken werden aber min. 3  tage brauchen bis sie wieder trocken sind. da liegt soviel matsch, unglaublich.
nachdem wir einmal den dh in morzine gefahen sind, hatten wir locker 2kg matsch am bike, der eigene matsch nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## weemanth (16. August 2010)

nopeiler schrieb:


> haben wir auch gesehen.
> die strecken werden aber min. 3  tage brauchen bis sie wieder trocken sind. da liegt soviel matsch, unglaublich.
> nachdem wir einmal den dh in morzine gefahen sind, hatten wir locker 2kg matsch am bike, der eigene matsch nicht mit gerechnet.



oh shit....naja da wird dann auch der rainking an seine grenzen stoßen....

mittwoch pleney?


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. August 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> danköööööööööööööö willi, das sind ja fantastische pics
> 
> am vid bastel ich grade ;-)...hoffentlich taugt das result



Die sind bis jetzt doch immer was geworden und ein gutes vom Gap habe ich noch






Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. August 2010)

nopeiler schrieb:


> haben wir auch gesehen.
> die strecken werden aber min. 3  tage brauchen bis sie wieder trocken sind. da liegt soviel matsch, unglaublich.
> nachdem wir einmal den dh in morzine gefahen sind, hatten wir locker 2kg matsch am bike, der eigene matsch nicht mit gerechnet.



Dann fahrt nach Avoriaz rüber, Les Lindarets, Point de Mossetes usw...
Da ist es sehr steinig und deutlich weniger Mocke.


----------



## nopeiler (16. August 2010)

Tonnen für den Sieg!!!


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. August 2010)




----------



## nopeiler (16. August 2010)

wie komme ich denn von les lindarets wieder nach morzine.


----------



## lipmo51 (16. August 2010)

einfach mit dem Bike runterrollen,ohne zu treten....
Oder mit dem 65 Personen Lift runterfahren 
Der fährt alle 20min


EDIT


----------



## weemanth (16. August 2010)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> einfach mit dem Bike runterrollen,ohne zu treten....
> Oder mit dem 65 Personen Lift runterfahren
> Der fährt alle 20min
> 
> ...



top video 

wo ist denn der beginn des videos? ist das die schwarze in les gets?

lg t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (16. August 2010)

genau


----------



## Kongo-Joe (16. August 2010)

richtig geiles video! Hut ab.

wo is denn die Strecke bei 1:30? (als die zweite?)


----------



## lipmo51 (16. August 2010)

Les Lindarets,rote line


----------



## felixh. (16. August 2010)

Hat wer Zufaellig naechste Woche ab Montag den 23.8 fuer min2 besser 3 oder 4 Naechte noch ein Bett frei in PDS???

Bin recht anspruchslos was das Bett betrifft, schnarche nicht, und beteilige mich sehr gerne auch am Kochen (sprich kochen kann ich recht gut, wenn ich auch kein Koch bin...)...
Sollte nicht zu teuer sein. Welcher Ort ist mir ziemlich egal.

Ich werde Montag bei gutem Wetter sehr frueh aus Sierre im Wallis mit Zug/Bus nach Champery fahren und wuerde dann gerne 4 Tage biken.


BTW (fuer den Fall dass mir niemand ein Bett anbietet) - gibt es irgendwo in PDS eine bezahlbare Jugendherberge oder AV Huette? Weil Einzelzimmer kommt halt ziemlich teuer (das billigste was ich gefunden habe bewegt sich im Rahmen 60â¬ mit Halbpension pro Nacht). Und welcher Ort ist am besten wenn man am liebsten sehr schwere Abfahrten hat, die allerdings mit light-Enduro (aber dicken Schlappen) befahrbar sind (sprich nicht moegen tu ich Bremswellen, Drops>2m, aber gerne 20-30Â° Steilheit und knifflig) - auch Morzine oder lieber Avoriaz oder Champery?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. August 2010)

Die schwarze in Les Gets.... war das der Berg gegenüber den Hauptstrecken von Les Gets?



Ich hätt ja eigendlich schon wieder Lust auf PdS und sogar Zeit... Fährt denn ab 21.8. wer runter und hat noch nen Platz frei?


----------



## Xexano (16. August 2010)

Ja, die "Schwarze in Les Gets" (Vorsicht, es gibt in les Gets mehrere schwarze Pisten!   Von daher irreführend der Name!) ist der Mont Chery! Eine fantastische Strecke, am Ende gehts STEIL ab!  

Mann Pyro, ich wünschte, ich hätte einfach so freie Zeit wie du... dann würde ich sagen: Ja, hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. August 2010)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ja, die "Schwarze in Les Gets" (Vorsicht, es gibt in les Gets mehrere schwarze Pisten!   Von daher irreführend der Name!) ist der Mont Chery! Eine fantastische Strecke, am Ende gehts STEIL ab!
> 
> Mann Pyro, ich wünschte, ich hätte einfach so freie Zeit wie du... dann würde ich sagen: Ja, hier!



Die Strecke(n) am Mont Chery kenn ich noch nicht.

Xexi, was bistn Du für ein Student??? Wennst Mi und/oder Do frei hast meld Dich - bin in Spicak.


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. August 2010)

hier mal unser Vid vom Trip


----------



## Saddamchen (17. August 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Die Strecke(n) am Mont Chery kenn ich noch nicht.
> 
> Xexi, was bistn Du für ein Student??? Wennst Mi und/oder Do frei hast meld Dich - bin in Spicak.


Mensch Pyro! Jetzt warst eine Woche in PDS und kennst ja gar nix !
Bist wohl nur im Freibad gelgen und hast dort die "Hügel" gecheckt?
Vor deinem nächsten Trip nach PDS wäre glaube ich mal dringend ein Briefing notwendig!!


----------



## visionthing (17. August 2010)

nopeiler schrieb:


> wie komme ich denn von les lindarets wieder nach morzine.



besser als gleich runter zu rollen ist den Lift zu nehmen nach Avoriaz und dann den Transfer Richtung Super Morzine Bergstation fahren und anschliessend eine der Super Morzine Abfahrten geniessen! Meiner Meinung nach mit die besten in ganz PdS.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (17. August 2010)

braucht hier jemand den vtopo guide fÃ¼r pds auf englisch? hab ihn doppelt da die Lieferung vorab nicht rechtzeitig kam und ich mir vor Ort noch einen gekauft hab. Die 53 besten Trails, nicht nur die "Mainstream"-Sachen, mit Bildern und beschreibung, inkl. Angabe des Schwierigkeitsgrades (detailierter als rot oder schwarz). 

15 â¬ inkl. Versand, unbenutzt und neu, einfach melden!

GruÃ

Aaron


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. August 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> besser als gleich runter zu rollen ist den Lift zu nehmen nach Avoriaz und dann den Transfer Richtung Super Morzine Bergstation fahren und anschliessend eine der Super Morzine Abfahrten geniessen! Meiner Meinung nach mit die besten in ganz PdS.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mensch Pyro! Jetzt warst eine Woche in PDS und kennst ja gar nix !
> Bist wohl nur im Freibad gelgen und hast dort die "Hügel" gecheckt?
> Vor deinem nächsten Trip nach PDS wäre glaube ich mal dringend ein Briefing notwendig!!



Hehe... unser Chalet war direkt überhalb vom Freibad. Wir konnten vom Frühstückstisch schon die Badenixen checken 

PdS ist so gross da reicht ne Woche nicht aus um alles zu sehn.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (17. August 2010)

PdS ist so gross da reicht ne Woche nicht aus um alles zu sehn.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur bestätigen, waren schon des 3. mal unten, jedes Jahr eine Woche und es gibt noch genug zu Entdecken, gibt ne menge Trails die gar nicht ausgewiesen sind.


----------



## nopeiler (17. August 2010)

Heute war endlich mal ein schöner Tag....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. August 2010)

Sei froh ... schaut nicht so flüssig feucht aus wie hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/706483


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (17. August 2010)

wer hat ahnung, in welchem shop in PDS ersatzteile für die GO-PRO CAM erhältlich sind ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. August 2010)

haha schrieb:


> wer hat ahnung, in welchem shop in PDS ersatzteile für die GO-PRO CAM erhältlich sind ?




Du Mistsack du verreckter!!! 

Ich hatte ja so nen Verdacht als ich heute mit Deinem Dad gesprochen hab aber jetzt ist es wohl definitiv...

Viel Spass!!!


----------



## Xexano (18. August 2010)

Pssst, Pyro ist gar net gefahren! Es gab zu viele geile Bikeshops, er musste shoppen gehen! Und kaum wenn er mal sich von den Morzine-Bikeshops losgerissen hatte und nach Les Gets rüberkam, hatte er wieder das Problem... so viele Bikeshops.. so viel zu shoppen...   *Achtung, Witz!*

@Pyro: Würde gerne kommen, habe aber ca. 1-2 Wochen hier in Bayern kein gutes Bike. Bin mitm ICE nach Bavaria gekommen, da kann man schlecht bikes mitnehmen. Oder soll ich mit meiner Stadtmöhre "10 mm Federweg" Spicak unsicher machen?

Jochen_DC, welche Strecke ist das denn ab 5:03? Ich erkenn die irgendwie net. Ist das die nach Les Lindarets runter von der Chatel-Seite?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. August 2010)

10mm Federweg ist etwas wenig... aber 100 würd für Spicak schon reichen.


----------



## sebbi (18. August 2010)

gibt es da eig nen lift von lindaret nach le croset da ist zwar irgendwie was auf dem sommerkarte eingezeichnen aber haben letztesjahr das auch nicht gefunden.

ist der einzige weg von morzine nach les croset oder champery zu kommen über chatel stadt? 
bin nächste woche da und spart natürlich weg


----------



## Stilwerk (18. August 2010)

sebbi schrieb:


> gibt es da eig nen lift von lindaret nach le croset da ist zwar irgendwie was auf dem sommerkarte eingezeichnen aber haben letztesjahr das auch nicht gefunden.
> 
> ist der einzige weg von morzine nach les croset oder champery zu kommen über chatel stadt? bin nächste woche da und spart natürlich weg



Nein, man muss nicht nach Chatel-Stadt und Morgins über Champoussin nach Les Crosets/Champery. Und ja, den Lift von Les Lindarets auf den Pointe De Mossette oberhalb von Les Crosets gibt es. Ist glaub ein 4er-Sessellift. Er geht oberhalb (!) von den beiden anderen Bahnen in Les Lindarets ab. Luftlinie vielleicht 1-2 km!? Kann man aber auf den Bike-Karten erkennen.

Am besten fährt man den Lift nach Avoriaz rauf, dann irgend ne rote/schwarze Strecke runter und im unteren Drittel, wenn sich einige Strecken treffen, geht rechts nen Forstweg ab. Der führt geradewegs und recht flach am Berg entlang zu dem Lift. Wenn man von oben runter die blaue oder grüne Strecke fährt, kommt man noch leichter hin (bin ich aber nie gefahren). 

Achtung, der Lift macht abends pünktlich zu!!!


----------



## visionthing (18. August 2010)

Stilwerk schrieb:


> Wenn man von oben runter die blaue oder grüne Strecke fährt, kommt man noch leichter hin (bin ich aber nie gefahren).


Die Route kann ich auch empfehlen, so kommt man ohne eine Kurbelumdrehung hin. Einfach der Blauen Strecke folgen bis sie auf die Skipiste kommt und dann einfach an der Piste entlang zum Lift rollen.


----------



## Moritzz (18. August 2010)

Servus,
wir sind ab Freitag Abend auch da. Ich bräuchte da aber mal nen Tipp, wie ich von Avoriaz nach Morzine runterkomme. Auf der Straße rollen is ********, und mit dem Lift sowieso zudem lässt der Liftmensch selten Biker runter. Da muss es doch irgendwo nen schönen Trail runter geben. Hab auch schon gehört dass es nen Trail gibt, der kein einziges Mal die Teerstraße kreuzt. Hab ihn leider bisher nicht gefunden. Also wenn einer nen Tipp hat, her damit 
Und dann müsste ich noch wissen, wie ich von Morzine (oben auf der "Avoriaz-Seite" an der Gondel) am schnellsten Richtung Les Crosets komme. Bisher sind wir immer ab der Gondel einen Forstweg ein gutes Stück bergauf gefahren, und dann in das Zwischental zwischen Châtel und Avoriaz, und von da dann halt nach Les Crosets. Gibts da mittlerweile ne schnellere Verbindung?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen ;-)
Gruß Moritz


----------



## Saddamchen (18. August 2010)

Moritzz schrieb:


> Servus,
> wir sind ab Freitag Abend auch da. Ich bräuchte da aber mal nen Tipp, wie ich von Avoriaz nach Morzine runterkomme. Auf der Straße rollen is ********, und mit dem Lift sowieso zudem lässt der Liftmensch selten Biker runter. Da muss es doch irgendwo nen schönen Trail runter geben. Hab auch schon gehört dass es nen Trail gibt, der kein einziges Mal die Teerstraße kreuzt. Hab ihn leider bisher nicht gefunden. Also wenn einer nen Tipp hat, her damit


Guggsd du Beitrag 398 (ist von mir)

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. August 2010)

Samstag morgen gehts bei uns los 
hoffe wir kommen mittag - spätmittag gut da an..


----------



## sebbi (19. August 2010)

danke Stilwerk werd ich dann versuchen

bei uns gehts samstag ganz früh morgens los meine mitfahrer wollen am samstag noch fahren bin ich ja mal gepannt ob das so klappt.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (19. August 2010)

vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der autobahn


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. August 2010)

41,5h


----------



## sebbi (19. August 2010)

jop sehr wahrscheinlich da wir mit einem anhänger entlangschleichen^^ 

und man sieht sich sicher auf den trails


----------



## Phil DeLonge (19. August 2010)

dann weiste ja bescheid wenn ein bmw kombi und ein mercedes mit heck träger und big bikes an dir vorbeiknallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbi (19. August 2010)

Jop bmw kombi auch am start wir haben uns auch glaube ich schonmal auf der halde haniel gesehen was da mit meinem pitch unterwegs und kollege auch mit nem enduro


----------



## Phil DeLonge (19. August 2010)

kann sein, man kann sicher auch mal in pds ne runde quatschen, oder vllt auch zusammen fahren


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. August 2010)

Perfekt 
Ruhrpott Freerider Cruzen durch PDS


----------



## sebbi (19. August 2010)

ihr seit dann auch in morzine oder woanders?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (19. August 2010)

ja in morzine


----------



## uBa (19. August 2010)

großartig! sind ja grad echt viele von hier in und um morzine unterwegs. ich bin ab morgen da. kann man ja fast n foren-treffen organisieren


----------



## felixh. (19. August 2010)

Hmm, nochmal wenn schon so viele da sind. Hat jemand fuer die 3 Naechte ab Montag-Mittwoch Abend noch ein Bett frei, bzw kennt eine guenstige Unterkunft in PDS???


----------



## Speedbullit (20. August 2010)

Moritzz schrieb:


> Servus,
> wir sind ab Freitag Abend auch da. Ich bräuchte da aber mal nen Tipp, wie ich von Avoriaz nach Morzine runterkomme. Auf der Straße rollen is ********, und mit dem Lift sowieso zudem lässt der Liftmensch selten Biker runter. Da muss es doch irgendwo nen schönen Trail runter geben.



nimm einfach den

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8386


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. August 2010)

Hotel Iglu Morzine 23 Euro + 1 Euro Taxe !


----------



## agrohardtail (20. August 2010)

sorry wenn es schon irgendwo stand aber wenn ich mir diese liftkarte hole 
http://www.portesdusoleil.com/sommer_al/Remontees mecaniques/Tarifs_sommer.html
dann kann ich im kompletten gebiet die lifte nutzen?
sorry wenn ich mich dumm anstelle aber wenn ich das mit anderen gebieten vergleiche kommt mir das doch verdammt gÃ¼nstig vor, weil fÃ¼r drei tage nur 45â¬???
achja bin nÃ¤chstes wochende auch freitag samstag sonntag in avoriaz untergebracht 
noch wer da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbi (20. August 2010)

jop vollkommen korrekt es ist so günstig ^^ 
joa wir reisen am samstag (den28)a ab also freitag werden wir noch fahren und samstag evtl noch nach biel


----------



## Büscherammler (20. August 2010)

Avoriaz ist sooo hässlich


----------



## Priest0r (20. August 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Avoriaz ist sooo hässlich



für jmd der zu blöd zu lesen is taugts


----------



## OZM (20. August 2010)

einige Eindrücke aus PDS



und der Rest hier

Viel Spaß, an alle die gerade da hin fahren 

OZM


----------



## Johnny Jape (20. August 2010)

würd ja auch noch mal gerne dieses jahr, leider haben die lifte dann alle geschlossen


----------



## uBa (20. August 2010)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Hotel Iglu Morzine 23 Euro + 1 Euro Taxe !



geheimtipp? das günstigste was die touristeninfo heute für mich hatten waren 45 euro.aber auch ok, da schön zentrumsnah.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (20. August 2010)

noch 9 stunden dann gehts los


----------



## agrohardtail (20. August 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Avoriaz ist sooo hässlich



wieso? wegen der lage?

@priest0r
kannst du mich nicht bitte wieder auf ignore setzen?
konnte es mir nur nicht vorstellen das es so günstig ist, weil tageskarten normal schon bei 20-25 liegen bei den heimischen bikeparks.
und dort hat man halt ne menge mehr lifte mit dem geld zu unterhalten.
bitte wieder auf ignore bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. August 2010)

Avoriaz ist von der Baulichen Seite sehr sehr sehenswert  

Google mal einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (20. August 2010)

Übrigens: noch 7:45h


----------



## uBa (20. August 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Avoriaz ist von der Baulichen Seite sehr sehr sehenswert
> 
> Google mal einfach.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avoriaz architektonisch wertvoll. echt schön geworden. haha


----------



## felixh. (20. August 2010)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Hotel Iglu Morzine 23 Euro + 1 Euro Taxe !


Hmm, laut Website deutlich teurer. Woher die 23??

Oder ist dies nicht das Igloo??


----------



## Facom (20. August 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> wieso? wegen der lage?



Avoriaz ist zwar nicht sehr schön, liegt aber super zentral im PdS Gebiet!  
Fährst eine der zahlreichen DH's runter nach Les Lindarets, dann einen Lift hoch und bist in Chatel! Und nach Morzine ist eh ein Katzensprung!


----------



## agrohardtail (20. August 2010)

wow, wie scheiß egal mir das ist wie es da aussieht  bin eh für die drei tage aufm campingplatz da interessiert mich die architektur im bike-urlaub herzlich wenig. dachte es wäre blöd gelegen.


----------



## Kongo-Joe (21. August 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> wow, wie scheiß egal mir das ist wie es da aussieht  bin eh für die drei tage aufm campingplatz da interessiert mich die architektur im bike-urlaub herzlich wenig. dachte es wäre blöd gelegen.



wo und auf welchem campingplatz bist du, bzw. was sind da die preise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (21. August 2010)

boah das ist ne verdammt gute frage 
das ganze ist etwas sehr spontan hat sich vor 3 oder 4 tagen ergeben.
das hat einer der mitfahrenden organisiert der konnte mir auch keine genauen preise sagen. teuer wird es wohl nicht wenn es aufm campingplatz ist. fahren auch nicht mit wohnmobil oder so sondern mit 2 zelten.


----------



## Xexano (21. August 2010)

Klar, die Liftpreise (man beachte die Saisonkarte... 164 â¬.. wahnsinn!) sind fantastisch! Aber der Urlaub wird trotzdem verdammt teuer! Irgendwas wird ziemlich wahrscheinlich kaputtgehen... entweder ein Biketeil oder etwas am KÃ¶rperchen... wobei ersteres immer bevorzuzugen ist.


----------



## Monsterwade (21. August 2010)

Xexano schrieb:


> Verdammt teuer! Irgendwas wird ziemlich wahrscheinlich kaputtgehen... entweder ein Biketeil oder etwas am Körperchen... wobei ersteres immer bevorzuzugen ist.



Und zweiteres wesentlich billiger kommt als das Erste, da versichert 
Aber geb Dir trotzdem recht, da ich nach einem vermasseltem Drop jetzt
sechs Wochen aussetzen soll, weil der Schultergelenkkopf angerissen ist :-(

*Bietet PdS Anfang Oktober noch was für Freerider???*

Gruss
Monster


----------



## agrohardtail (22. August 2010)

ich frag mich was leute immer machen das die sagen auf jedem rennen der bei jedem urlaub geht was kaputt? selbst überschätzt? billige cc teile?


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. August 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> *Bietet PdS Anfang Oktober noch was für Freerider???*



Nein! Die Lifte schließen Anfang September. Ist halt immer eine kurze Saison
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## berkel (22. August 2010)

Wir waren lezte Woche in Morzine. Leider war das Wetter anfangs sehr schlecht und die Strecken die ganze Woche teils übelst schlammig was die Schwierigkeit der Strecken nochmal deutlich erhöht hat. Es war mein erster richtiger Bikepark Urlaub und ich bin jetzt richtig angefixt. Besonders die größe des Gebiets mit den unzähligen verschiedenen Strecken (flowig, schnell mit Sprüngen oder steil und technisch) hat mich begeistert, so wie ich es im Skiurlaub mag. 

Eine Woche ist auf jeden Fall zu kurz um alle Gebiete abzufahren. Wir waren hauptsächlich in Les Gets und 2 Tage in Les Lindarets und Chatel Bikepark. Meine Lieblingsstrecken:

1. Les Gets - 4X Teil
2. Les Gets - Canyon und diverse Waldabfahrten
3. Les Gets - Mt. Chéry schwarz
4. Avoriaz/Lindarets - rote und schwarze Strecken *

Pleney sind wir nur 1x am 1. Tag gefahren, irgendwie habe ich das als nicht so toll in Erinnerung, vielleicht wegen des Wetters (der Lift ist auch nervig). Auf den Videos die ich jetzt gesehen habe sah das anders aus, das muss ich noch nachholen.

Mein Highlight aus technischer Sicht: Die schwarze Abfahrt von der Super Morzine Gondel. Sehr technisch und steil, nur der Anfang von der Liftstation auf der schlammigen Wiese ist absolute Grütze. Irgendwie kann man das wohl von weiter oben umfahren, haben wir aber nicht probiert.
Der Traileinstieg an der Straßenspitzkehre ist mal ziemlich heftig . Ich habe 2x lange da gestanden und hinunter gesehen, dann aber doch gekniffen und den Chickenway genommen. Beim 2. Mal konnte ich einem Spanier (?) zusehen wie er die Stelle gemeistert hat - beeindruckend - nächstes Mal probiere ich es ... vielleicht .

Nächstes Mal werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal nach Morgins fahren. Ist eine Empfehlung von unserem Urlaubsnachbarn. Es ist da wohl sehr wenig los (weil schwierig zu erreichen?), aber super Strecken. Der schwarze DH soll deutlich schwieriger sein als die Super Morzine Geschichte .


Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen wenn möglich ein Bigbike mitzunehmen da die Strecken zum Teil übelst zerbombt sind (Negativrekord war die rote Line am Chaux Fleurie/Les Lindarets - OMG! ).




* Um von Morzine nach Avoriaz/Les Lindarets zu kommen sollte man auf dem Verbindungsweg SuperMorzine-Avoriaz in der Senke nach dem kleinen Lift nicht die ausgewiesenen Strecke nach links nehmen, die war Mist mit viel Treterei. Besser ist es der VTT Route nach rechts zu folgen und dann an der Straßenkreuzung links/geradeaus. Dann kommt man unter dem Lift nach Avoriaz raus und kann nach Les Lindarets auf den Strecken abfahren.


PS:
Ich habe ein Video von der schwarzen Abfahrt in Morgins gefunden, geil :
http://www.ride-dh.com/index.php/2010/07/27/roadtrip-juli-2010-tag-4-und-5-chatel-morgins/


----------



## uBa (22. August 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Der Traileinstieg an der Straßenspitzkehre ist mal ziemlich heftig . Ich habe 2x lange da gestanden und hinunter gesehen, dann aber doch gekniffen und den Chickenway genommen. Beim 2. Mal konnte ich einem Spanier (?) zusehen wie er die Stelle gemeistert hat - beeindruckend - nächstes Mal probiere ich es ... vielleicht .



wir sind heute mal nach Avoriaz hoch, hatten aber auf dreivierteldes weges keine motivation mehr zum uphillen und haben dann nach trails runter nach morzine gesucht - aber keine wirklich gefunden. als dann irgendwann der traileinstieg an der spitzkehre da war - awesome. yep - er sieht abschreckend steil aus, lässt sich aber eigentlich ganz smooth meistern


----------



## Monsterwade (22. August 2010)

Hab mal ein paar Infos zum Bereich Chatel, Morzine und Les Gets auf meiner Homepage 
zusammen gestellt, für alle die sich nicht sicher sind, ob PdS ein passendes Gebiet ist:


----------



## berkel (22. August 2010)

uBa schrieb:


> wir sind heute mal nach Avoriaz hoch, hatten aber auf dreivierteldes weges keine motivation mehr zum uphillen und haben dann nach trails runter nach morzine gesucht - aber keine wirklich gefunden. als dann irgendwann der traileinstieg an der spitzkehre da war - awesome. yep - er sieht abschreckend steil aus, lässt sich aber eigentlich ganz smooth meistern


Ja, sah bei dem Spanier auch recht smooth aus. Ich hatte Bedenken an dem großen Stein hängen zu bleiben, es war nass und ich wollte mich nicht schon wieder verletzen.

Zu Avoriaz:
Die Trails von Les Lindarets sind auf der Seite von Avoriaz ganz nett, zum teil recht technisch und man kann von da ja auch zum Chatel Bikepark rüber.
Bei dem Weg nach meiner Beschreibung rüber nach Avoriaz muss man eigentlich nicht so viel bergauf fahren. Man kann auch an der Straßenkreuzung nach links die Straße nach Les Lindarets abfahren. 

Zurück dann mit dem Lift rauf nach Avoriaz und auf der Straße bis zur Kreuzung zurück rollen. Danach muss man eben auf dem linken der beiden Trails, von dem man gekommen ist, wieder etwas bergauf kurbeln.
Vor der Super Morzine Sessellift Bergstation links halten, dann etwas weiter links in den Singletrail rein und immer links halten. Man kommt oberhalb der Gondel raus, dann etwas auf dem Weg nach rechts an der Scheune vorbei und dann links auf dem Wiesenweg zur Gondelstation.
An der Gondelstation kann man rechts etwas den Forstweg hochfahren bis links ein großer Baumstamm kommt. Da geht ein Weg parallel zum Forstweg weg, der verboten ist. Ein 2. Weg geht gerade runter, der ist glaube ich auch verboten (?), aber von da soll man wohl unterhalb des blöden Wiesensumpfstücks nach links auf die schwarze Abfahrt kommen. Sonst muss man eben den offiziellen Einstieg zwischen den beiden Liften nehmen. Der Teil der Abfahrt von der Gondel bis zum Spitzkehreneinstiegs ist bis auf die Wiese auch fahrenswert, ziemlich anspruchsvoll mit einer sehr kniffligen Steilstelle im links verlaufenden Bachbett.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2010)

Xexano schrieb:


> Klar, die Liftpreise (man beachte die Saisonkarte... 164 .. wahnsinn!) sind fantastisch! Aber der Urlaub wird trotzdem verdammt teuer! Irgendwas wird ziemlich wahrscheinlich kaputtgehen... entweder ein Biketeil oder etwas am Körperchen... wobei ersteres immer bevorzuzugen ist.



In je einer Woche Pds 2009 und 2010 hab ich es auf einen harmlosen Sturz, einmal Pedal in die Wade rein bei nem Ausfallschritt, einen Schlauch und eine defekte Steckachse bei der Boxxer gebracht. Die Steckachse wäre aber auch in jedem anderen Bikepark kaputt gegangen weil der Inbus ausgenudelt war...

Hoffentlich geht diese Schadensbilanz so weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss glückt (23. August 2010)

Hi an alle,
passt gut auf eure Bikes dort auf,unsere 5 Bikes wurden gestern Nacht aus ner Garage geklaut
Noch keinen Meter gefahren und schon sind die Bikes weg,dieses verdammt Dreckspack


----------



## agrohardtail (23. August 2010)

das ist damn!
gibts fotos von den bikes? dann können leute die unten sind oder die nächsten tage runterfahren die augen offen halten!


----------



## lipmo51 (23. August 2010)

ach du ******* ! schlimmer gehts ja kaum


----------



## Büscherammler (23. August 2010)

Uhhh, das ist echt übel! 

Habe aber sonst den Eindruck das die Bikes dort recht sicher sind und die Diebstahlquote nicht sehr hoch ist! 

Ich welchem Ort kamen die Bikes denn weg?


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. August 2010)

Morzine


----------



## lipmo51 (23. August 2010)

Wo pennt ihr denn? In einem Hotel,Wohnung,Haus....?
Hattet ihr da eine eigene Garage?Oder hatten da auch andere Zugang?
Wir hatten uns ein Haus gemietet,mit riesen Garage,da hatten wir 5 Bikes drin +1 Auto.Und vor der Garage stand dann noch mein Auto.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2010)

Das ist das erste Mal das ich von einem Bikediebstahl dort was lese... 

In der Unterkunft 2009 und 2010 in Morzine war ein abschließbarer Kellerraum für die Bikes vorhanden und wir waren die einzigsten Mieter. Da fand ich die Bikes gut aufgehoben - teilweise haben wir trotzdem mit Schlössern doppelt gesichert.

In Appartementhotels wo es einen Raum für alle gibt und dutzende Leute nen Schlüssel bzw. den Code wissen halte ich die Diebstahlgefahr sehr viel höher.


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. August 2010)

Abgeschlossene Bikes in abgeschlossener Garage, 
Das waren Pro's, die haben den Elektrokasten von der Wand gemeißelt und das Tor elektrisch geöffnet.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. August 2010)

**** echt ... solche Leutz gehören sich gesteinigt ... 

Bilder der Bikes ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (23. August 2010)

Mein Beileid zum Verlust, so etwas ist echt zum Kotzen!

Unsere Bikegarage dort letzte Woche war auch eher suboptimal, durch zwei große Fenster hatte man einen ungehinderten Blick auf die dort stehenden Bikes + Parts von rund 40.000 Euro


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. August 2010)

In unseren Alben.

Blaues Nicolai Empire (Kunstflieger)
Braunes Canyon Torque (meins)
Grünes Balfa bb7 (missglückt)
und zwei Weiß-Rote Demos (opa-knack + bruder)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2010)

Mann oh mann, das ist echt doof... Urlaub sieht anders aus!!!

Aber ich hab echt noch in keinem Forum und nirgends sowas gelesen oder gehört.


In welcher Unterkunft seid Ihr denn und hat Euch wer beim ausladen beobachtet oder gibts sonstige Verdachtsmomente?? Wurde nur die eine Garage geknackt oder mehrere in der Umgebung wenns Profis waren?


Wie reagiert die Polizei - Tourismusamt darauf und wird was gemacht oder nur getrödelt?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. August 2010)

Wir sind sofort nach Deutschland zurück.
Die Tourismusinformation hat uns mit einem "ist nicht unser Job, wir sind eine Tourismusinformation und keine Polizeibehörde" abgewiesen.
Bei der Polizei wird es wohl nur in der Statistik auftauchen.
Wir waren in einem Chalet etwas 200 meter vom Lift weg. Direkt an einem Kreisverkehr.
Nur die Garage war geknackt. Wir sind mit Hecktrögern durch Dorf also wird uns ziemlich jeder gesehen haben


----------



## agrohardtail (23. August 2010)

******* sowas!
ich werde mal die augen offen halten.

dann mschläft mein bike wohl mit mir im zelt


----------



## Unikum777 (23. August 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Wir waren in einem Chalet etwas 200 meter vom Lift weg. Direkt an einem Kreisverkehr.



Klingt irgendwie stark nach dem Haus, wo wir Freitag ausgecheckt haben. Liegt direkt gegenüber ein kleiner öffentlicher Parkplatz (Taille de Mas du Château)?

So oder so, echt Mist sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2010)

Das die im Tourismusbüro keine Anzeige entgegen nehmen können ist klaro aber ein Tourismusbüro hat die Aufgabe sich um die Touristen zu kümmern und wenn es ein Problem gibt auch den Vermittler zu spielen oder zu helfen und sei es nur bei der sprachlichen Barriere.

Also das Ihr da so voll im Regen stehen gelassen wurdet find ich echt voll negativ.


Und was ist mit dem Vermieter? War der versichert und besteht ne Chance wenigstens finanziellen Ausgleich zu bekommen?


Wenn Ihr schon wieder zurück in D seit würde ich hier auch nochmal zur Polizei gehen nur zur Vorsorge und evtl. wenn Versicherungsansprüche bestehen könnten um etwas in der Hand zu haben.


----------



## Birk (23. August 2010)

Wohl leider kein Einzelfall, hab dieses Jahr noch von zwei weiteren gestohlenen Bikes gehört und letztes Jahr auch von zwei, beide male aus abgeschossenen Kellern in denen die Räder auch noch mal angeschlossen waren. Wir haben aus diesem Grund die Bikes immer im Haus und es war immer jemand da oder halt alle unterwegs. 
Gab ja auch mal so eine Geschichte wo einer sein Demo unten in den Lift gegeben hat und oben nur ein Bighit wieder bekam, weiß allerdings nicht wie viel an der Geschichte dran ist.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. August 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie stark nach dem Haus, wo wir Freitag ausgecheckt haben. Liegt direkt gegenüber ein kleiner öffentlicher Parkplatz (Taille de Mas du Château)?
> 
> So oder so, echt Mist sowas...



ja das ist korrekt.



@Pyrosteiner: zu dem zeitpunkt hab ich ihr die anzeige längst auf den tisch gelegt. ich habe ausdrücklich gesagt dass ich wen zum übersetzen bräuchte. dann drehte sich das ganze darum, dass es in ihren augen nicht ihr problem ist, dass die polizei kein englisch kann und dass wir dann halt einfach morgen oder übermorgen nochmal zur polizei sollen, wenn dann halt ener da ist.

wir haben uns dann mit einem "**** off" aus der touristik information verabschiedet und sind dann gegangen.


----------



## Axalp (23. August 2010)

Bekannten von uns wurde auch schon auslüftende Protektoren und Klamotten vom Balkon geklaut. Zwar pervers, aber auch das kommt vor.

Dass man immer auf sein Zeug achten sollte, zeigt auch folgende Geschichte:

Nach dem Crash eines Gruppenmitgliedes mit anschließendem Abtransport im Rettungswagen haben wir ihr Bike und das Ihres Mannes nicht in Chatel stehen lassen wollen, sondern haben die 2 zusätzlichen Bikes einfach mit nach Avoriaz genommen und von dort mit dem Auto abgeholt.
Wir wurden bei der Transport-Aktion zu keiner Zeit gefragt, was denn 4 Leute mit 6 Bikes machen und warum man 2* demselben Lift-Mann ein Bike aus der Hand nimmt!?! Es wird potentiellen Dieben schon sehr einfach gemacht.


----------



## berkel (23. August 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> ja das ist korrekt.


Echt Schei$$e!

Da haben wir ja noch mal Glück gehabt. Ich hatte schon ein etwas ungutes Gefühl mit dem unsinnigen großen Fenster in der Garage wo man die Bikes gut sehen kann. An den Schaltkasten für das E-Rolltor hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Escobar78 (23. August 2010)

Das die Polizei in Morzine kein Englisch spricht, ist echt ein Witz.
Uns wurde dieses Jahr ein Anhänger geklaut. Ende vom Lied - Telefonkonferenz mit der Polizei und dem ADAC.


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. August 2010)

polizei oder gendarmerie?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. August 2010)

gendarmerie gibts da nen unterschied?

ist wahrscheinlich nur sowas wie ne bergwacht oder?


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. August 2010)

Nee das waren schon die Scheriffs aber die Bergwacht wäre hilfreicher gewesen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> @Pyrosteiner: zu dem zeitpunkt hab ich ihr die anzeige längst auf den tisch gelegt. ich habe ausdrücklich gesagt dass ich wen zum übersetzen bräuchte. dann drehte sich das ganze darum, dass es in ihren augen nicht ihr problem ist, dass die polizei kein englisch kann und dass wir dann halt einfach morgen oder übermorgen nochmal zur polizei sollen, wenn dann halt ener da ist.
> 
> wir haben uns dann mit einem "**** off" aus der touristik information verabschiedet und sind dann gegangen.




... Ihr hättet in der Touristikinfo etwas randalieren sollen - vielleicht hättens dann die Polizei gerufen und bingo - alle 3 Parteien an einem Ort.

OK, Witze machen ist gerade nicht angebracht - ich gehe davon aus das die Leute in der Touristikinfo für die Touristen da sind und zwar nicht nur wenns ums Geld verdienen geht sondern auch wenns Probleme gibt. Schade das es anders ist und es offensichtlich doch mehr Fälle gibt. Das werde ich nächstes Jahr dann auch berücksichtigen.


Ich habe vor vielen Jahren in Saalbach Hinterglemm ähnliches erlebt - im Hotel nebenan wurde ein Bike frisch entwendet. Der Hotelinhaber rief die Polizei an, die Polizei riegelte vorn in Viehofen das Tal ab - jedes Auto wurde kontrolliert. Dann machten sich einige Leute auf die Suche und so wie die Sache ausgesehen hat wars gut das der Dieb zuerst von der Polizei erwischt wurde....
Auf meine Nachfrage in unserem Hotel wurde mir gesagt das man sich negative Schlagzeilen nicht erlaubt, das kostet Gäste und wenn so ein Fall eintritt ziehen alle an einem Strang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (23. August 2010)

Escobar78 schrieb:


> Das die Polizei in Morzine kein Englisch spricht, ist echt ein Witz.
> Uns wurde dieses Jahr ein Anhänger geklaut. Ende vom Lied - Telefonkonferenz mit der Polizei und dem ADAC.



In Frankreich spricht man nunmal französisch....daher mal bitte ein bischen mehr Respekt......oder spricht die Polizei bei dir daheim französisch....


----------



## Axalp (23. August 2010)

clemson schrieb:


> In Frankreich spricht man nunmal französisch....daher mal bitte ein bischen mehr Respekt......oder spricht die Polizei bei dir daheim französisch....


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. August 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> gendarmerie gibts da nen unterschied?
> 
> ist wahrscheinlich nur sowas wie ne bergwacht oder?




jau

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gendarmerie_National


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. August 2010)

clemson schrieb:


> In Frankreich spricht man nunmal französisch....daher mal bitte ein bischen mehr Respekt......oder spricht die Polizei bei dir daheim französisch....




es war ja nicht die rede davon, daß sie deutsch sprechen sollten

von daher hinkt der vergleich


----------



## Escobar78 (23. August 2010)

clemson schrieb:


> In Frankreich spricht man nunmal französisch....daher mal bitte ein bischen mehr Respekt......oder spricht die Polizei bei dir daheim französisch....



Ist französisch eine Weltsprache ? Denk mal drüber nach - bevor du mir was von Respekt erzählen willst.


----------



## miss glückt (23. August 2010)

Man kann ja wohl mal erwarten,dass in einem Gebiet,das nur vom Tourismus lebt,jemand Englisch kann.
Da können hier selbst die Müllmänner mehr Englisch als dort die Leute aus der Touri-Info


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. August 2010)

Englisch ist Weltsprache und sollte die Merhzahl der menschen beherrschen, ausserdem ist das da unten ein beliebtes Tourismus-Ziel. Das fließendes Englisch kein Problem ist habe ich in einem Laden gemerkt, als ich mich nach der Touristik-Information erkundigt habe.

Man kann wenn man will, oder man ist halt Franzose. Und da bleib ich bei.
Damit will ich nichts verallgemeinern, es gibt genauso deutsche "Deutsche".


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2010)

Nur weil ich in Frankreich bin bedeutet das noch lange nicht das ich dort ausschließlich französisch sprechen muss - also hab ich da keinen Respekt.

Egal wo ich bisher war bin ich mit englisch weiter gekommen - teilweise sogar auf der kleinsten MX-Strecke im letzten Eck von Italien aber es ist bekannt das Franzosen ein Problem mit Deutschen haben und absichtlich kein Englisch oder Deutsch verstehen wollen.

Als Bayer geb ich mich dann oftmals als Österreicher aus und schon gehts - Tatsache!!


Wenn man vom Tourismus lebt sollte man gewisse Grundsätze erfüllen ist meine Meinung. Ich muss im Job auch oft genug englisch sprechen und wäre froh wenn ich zusätzlich noch spanisch  könnte...


----------



## Büscherammler (23. August 2010)

Vorurteile von Franzosen gg. Deutschen kann ich in Morzine nach unserem Aufenthalt nicht bestätigen.
Die Franzmänner und -frauen mit denen wir zu tun hatten, waren alle sehr nett und haben Englisch mit uns gesprochen, da keiner von uns auch nur ein Wort Französisch konnte.

Hoffentlich waren eure Bikes versichert?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (23. August 2010)

also die deutsche polizei spricht zumindest schlechtes englisch (wenigstens etwas) und wir sind hier auch in deutschland. also ist der vergleich absoluter schwachsinn. ausserdem ist das ja wohl absolutes grenz gebiet, zwar zum französisch sprachigen teil von der schweiz aber grenzen, munkelt man, sind nicht nur direkte verbindung sondern werden auch zur durchreise genutzt bspw von italien aus.
eine staatsgewalt die eine weltsprache nicht beherrscht ist eine respektlosigkeit gegen den rest der welt.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. August 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Hoffentlich waren eure Bikes versichert?!



anscheinend treten unsere hausratsversicherungen in kraft.

laut der älteren vermieterin ist die garage ebenfalls versichert gewesen. sie weis aber nicht in welchem maß und wollte sich melden.
da ich mich aber ungern auf sie verlasse, nehme ich das lieber selber in die hand.


----------



## lipmo51 (23. August 2010)

Seit ich das von euch heute morgen gehört habe,geht es mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.
Das war meine größte Sorge als wir dahin gefahren sind.Und gestern haben wir uns auf dem Hometrail noch darüber unterhalten wie wir es nächstes Jahr machen....
Echt abge****t sowas.

Und zum Thema Englisch.....
Wir haben auch IN MORZINE ein Haus gemietet.Die Hütte ist jede Woche belegt,und die Vermieterin kann kein Wort Englisch....deutsch sowieso nicht....
Die kassiert zwischen 800-1200 Euro pro Woche Miete,nur von den Touris.
Hätten wir nicht jemanden dabei gehabt der Franz. spricht....dann hätt es ganz schlecht ausgesehen für uns.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. August 2010)

tjoa nächstes jahr werde ich denke ich mal keinen bike urlaub machen. das ganze würde dann noch bitterer werden mit nem nagelneuen rad.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (23. August 2010)

Witz eines Elsässers : Was ist ein Mann der 3 Sprachen spricht ? 
                              jemand der 3 Sprachen spricht !
                              Was ist ein Mann der 2 Sprachen spricht ?
                              ein Mann der 2 Sprachen spricht !
                              und jemand der nur eine Sprache spricht ?
                              Franzose !

Ne aber mal ernsthaft ! Als Grenzanwohner weiß man halt das die Franzosen sehr stolz auf ihre Sprache sind !!!! Warum auch immer ! Deshalb immer erst in Franz, ansprechen dann etwas rumkr.... dann schnallenses und fangen von alleine an Englisch zu sprechen oder wie die elsässer allemanisch ! Falls ihr dann noch gefragt werdet ob ihr deutsche seit dann am besten Antworten : Ja Bosch ! Und es klappt prima ! Nochen Tipp fürn Hotel in Morzine Hotel Iglo recht günstig Fahrradkeller super Frühstück ,zentrale Lage und immer en Zimmer frei !


----------



## felixh. (24. August 2010)

So Gestern angekommen in PDS - zuerst mit 20kg Rucksack von Champery rueber nach Morzine (dabei festgestellt, dass die schwarze ins Tal mit schwerem Rucksack suboptimal ist - wenn der Rucksack meint einen von hinten ueberholen zu wollen...).

Am Abend dann zufaellig Sebbi und Co beim Lift rauf nach Avoriaz von Lindarets getroffen und gemeinsam runtergefahren. Leider hat es heute Nacht ordentlich geregnet, mal schaun wies heute geht, Gestern wars am Nachmitttag durch etwas Regen auch schon recht rutschig (vor allem runter nach Morzine)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (24. August 2010)

Die Franzosen sind nunmal etwas eigen, wenn es um ihre Sprache geht. Eine Vorschrift
regelt sogar, wieviel französische Musik im Radion laufen muss und das in öffentlichen
Bereichen keine Anglizissmen verwendet werden dürfen.

Hier sollte allerdings der Vermieter einspringen und als Dolmetsch fungieren.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. August 2010)

noch einmal schlafen  in 24h gehts leider nur bis sonntag abend nach avoriaz.
schon jemand champery wc track gefahren? lohnt es sich vorbei zu schauen?


----------



## berkel (25. August 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> schon jemand champery wc track gefahren? lohnt es sich vorbei zu schauen?


Würde mich auch interessieren, mit Betonung auf "schauen" .
Ich denke da nur an die Eingangszene vom Champery Teil in Earthed 5, wo ein Downhiller vor einer fiesen Kurve anhält, runter schaut und sagt: "'he, shiiiiit!" und danach ungläubig in die Kamera schaut.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. August 2010)

würde den halt schon gern so 2-3mal fahren wenns trocken ist.aber wenn der wirklich für nen amateur fast unfahrbar ist dann fahr ich nicht extra bis darüber. deswegen würde es mich auch interessieren ob den hier jemand shcon gefahren ist.


----------



## berkel (25. August 2010)

Ich habe ja keine Ahnung wie gut du fahren kannst, aber schau dir einfach mal die Videos an, mit dem Wissen, dass Strecken im Video immer harmloser aussehen.
Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade ein Fahrtechnikgott, aber mag gerne steile technisch anspruchsvolle Trails. Die schwarze Abfahrt von der Supermorzine Gondel fand ich schon ziemlich anspruchsvoll. Unser Urlaubsnachbar, ein sehr guter Fahrer, hat mir gesagt, gegen die schwarze Abfahrt in Morgins ist die Super Morzine Abfahrt einfach und Champery nochmal schwerer .
Ich denke wenn du eh nur ein paar Tage da bist, würde ich mich auf die "fahrbaren" Strecken konzentrieren. Champery ist wohl eher was um zu staunen auf welchem Niveau die WC Fahrer unterwegs sind.


----------



## Unikum777 (25. August 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Champery ist wohl eher was um zu staunen auf welchem Niveau die WC Fahrer unterwegs sind.



...oder um sich hinterher zu freuen, wie haltbar doch der Hosenboden der eigenen Freeride-Shorts ist 
Heute wird ja wirklich alles und jedes als Video ins Netz gestellt. Die Auswahl von Champery-Videos ist vermutlich nicht ohne Grund relativ übersichtlich.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. August 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> ...
> Heute wird ja wirklich alles und jedes als Video ins Netz gestellt. Die Auswahl von Champery-Videos ist vermutlich nicht ohne Grund relativ übersichtlich.



das habe ich mir auch gedacht 
ich denke ich werde einen tag mal rüberfahren einmal runter mindestens und vllt gibts ja bald nen champery video mehr im internet.


----------



## berkel (25. August 2010)

Wenn da ein 14jähriges Mädel runter kommt, wirst du das ja wohl auch schaffen : http://dirt.mpora.com/news/tahne-seagrave-champery-edit.html

Berichte dann mal. Viel Glück!


----------



## Kongo-Joe (25. August 2010)

2008 war ich mal in champery, also weiss ich nicht ganz wie die strecke jetzt ist.
aber damals, wars echt übel. es hatte die tage davor geregnet und demnach war noch alles feucht.
ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass wir mehr  auf allen vieren den  hang hinunter geklettert sind als sonst was. und ich würde jetzt  auch einfach mal behaupten, dass ich fahrtechnisch schon  etwas versierter bin... 

dafür haben wir eine megageilen trail bergab gefunden. und zwar gehts nach dem ersten langen steilstück im wald irgendwann mal über einen schotterweg drüber. diesem schotterweg dann nach links folgen und ca. 15 min lang fahren/schieben (da gehts teilweise leicht bergauf). dann kommt irgendwann ein wanderweg der nach rechts abzweigt und bis nach champery rein führt. der weg ist der hammer, richtig schön verblockt mit vielen steinen, die sich abwechseln mit vielen schnellen waldpassagen und engen spitzkehren! echt gigantisch der trail.

aber wie gesagt, dass war 2008, wies jetzt aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. August 2010)

Die meisten die ich so kenne brauchten für eimal Champery zwischen 45 und 60 Minuten um herunter zu kommen. Von fahren sprachen nach dem Trip die wenigsten... eher von auf allen vieren am Arsch runterrutschen und das Bike nachziehen.

Aber ich freue mich über Dein Video und wünsch ein paar schöne Tage in Pds.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (25. August 2010)

probieren werde ich es definitiv mal.
die strecke ist auch nach videos zu urteilen nicht mehr so krass steil wie das 2007 beim wc der all war.
die hat ja auch mitlerweile ein paar flachere bzw stücke mit normalem gefälle bekommen.
ich werde definitiv mal die kamera mitlaufen lassen. wenns zu extrem ist gibts wenigstens was zu lachen


----------



## Kongo-Joe (25. August 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> probieren werde ich es definitiv mal.
> die strecke ist auch nach videos zu urteilen nicht mehr so krass steil wie das 2007 beim wc der all war.
> die hat ja auch mitlerweile ein paar flachere bzw stücke mit normalem gefälle bekommen.
> ich werde definitiv mal die kamera mitlaufen lassen. wenns zu extrem ist gibts wenigstens was zu lachen




au ja, das machste...
bin mal gespannt darauf


----------



## felixh. (25. August 2010)

Also wenn sie trocken ist find ich sie okay. War finde ich nicht schwerer wie die doch recht freuchte schwarze nach Morzine (mit Depart unter der Gondel) - wobei sie halt weniger leichte Passage hat.

Wenn man es schafft das Steilstueck nach der Straße auf der schwarzen runter nach Morzine zu fahren, ohne Chickenway zu benutzen, dann schafft man auch die Strecke runter nach Champery. Halt schauen dass man noch Kraft hat, und nicht gerade am Abend fahren wenn die Kraft und Konzentration schon nachlaesst.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. August 2010)

ne wenn dann direkt morgens rüber nach champery  weil es ja auch ein stück ist bis nach morzine/avoriaz rüber


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. August 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> ...oder um sich hinterher zu freuen, wie haltbar doch der Hosenboden der eigenen Freeride-Shorts ist
> Heute wird ja wirklich alles und jedes als Video ins Netz gestellt. Die Auswahl von Champery-Videos ist vermutlich nicht ohne Grund relativ übersichtlich.



Besser kann man es nicht schreiben Sie gilt ja nicht umsonst als schwerste Strecke die je im Worldcup gefahren wurde

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## lipmo51 (25. August 2010)

als wir vor 14 Tagen in PDS waren,sind 2 von uns am letzte Tag nach Champery rüber.
Die Nacht davor hats nur geregnet.
Die haben auch fast 60min gebraucht für den Track
Sind auch mehr auf dem Hintern runter als auf dem Bike


----------



## agrohardtail (25. August 2010)

wie gesagt würde ich den bei nässe auch nicht in angriff nehmen. aber laut aktuellem wetterbericht sieht es schlecht uas  freitag samstag regen 

edit:noch eine stunde dann bin ich weg


----------



## felixh. (26. August 2010)

So, bin wieder zurueck von 4 Tagen PDS.

Meine Highlights: Die 2 1/2 Strecken runter nach Morzine von Supermorzine, die beiden schwarzen in Morgins - richtig geil erst heute gefahren, die schwarze runter von Pleney war auch nicht schlecht, aber heute Morgen noch immer ziemlich matschig (stand um 08:30 an der TC Supermorgins, um zu checken dass sie erst in einer Stunde faehrt, daher 2x die schwarze in Pleney eingeschoben) und sehr cool der Bikepark in Chatel. Sehr coole nicht zu anspruchsvolle Northshoreelemente (jippie, da merkt man nicht dass man nur ein XC/AM mit 120/120 Federweg faehrt), hammerharte Strecke Coup de Fouet (leider wohl fast immer matschig und echt grenzwertig) und natuerlich der DH nach Champery. 

Der beste Trail war fuer mich aber der Singletrail von rund 150HM (Biker wohl verboten) der links abzweigt von der Abfahrt Mossets-Lindarets, und unter dem TS Mossets Suisse durchgeht. Gehlt leider nur sehr frueh oder sehr spaet, da man sonst nicht an den Wanderern vorbeikommt die auf allen vieren runter gehen. Einer der ganz wenigen Trails wo man Hochalpines Singletrailfeeling abbekommt. Leider halt recht kurz und unten raus die richtig kaputte 4x4 Straße. Technisch richtig anspruchsvoll, und da so gut wie gar nicht befahren, auch in gutem Zustand.

Nicht so gut geht es dagegen meinen Fingern, konnte Abends kaum mehr den Lenker festhalten, und musste trotz Saint 203mm Bremse teils zu zwei Fingern greifen, weil der Zeigefinger einfach nicht mehr genug Kraft/Kontrolle hatte. Sind einfach sehr sehr viele der Strecken (grade die roten) zerbombt und mit wenig Federweg kein Spaß.

Mit DH Bike ist PDS sicherlich am besten, wenn man aber Spaß an technisch schwierigen Strecken hat, und kein Problem hat, dass ein paar DHer mit deutlich mehr Speed an einem vorbeiziehen, kann man auch in PDS mit einem AM Spaß haben, zumindest wenn man dicke Reifen draufzieht und gute Bremsen hat die es einem auch mal erlauben 100HM schleifen zu lassen.

Absoluter Negativtrail, der Singletrail Richtung Lindarets der links von der Standardstrecke langgeht. War am Montag obwohl es da ja schon laenger nicht geregnet hatte eine einzige Matschstecke, und bei einer Bachueberquerung ist mir nicht nur das Vordderrad abgetaucht, sondern gleich das ganze Bike im Schlamm, so dass nur noch (der zum Glueck wegen Tretstrecken recht weit rausstehende Sattel) aus dem Schlamm ragte (Bike aufrecht) - so dass ich es wieder rausziehen konnte. Haette mich schoen geargert im Schlamm ein Bike zu verlieren bzw versuchen es dort wieder zu finden. War selber natuerlich auch ziemlich eingesaut, obwohl ich im Gegensatz zum Bike erst nach dem 2-3m Matschstreifen mit Purzelbaum zum liegen kam.

Auch nicht so toll meine Shorts am ersten Tag die hinten komplett wegriss (fettes Loch nach Abflug auf der Coud de Fouet, und danach ein paar mal am Sattel haengengeblieben wodurch sie komplett weggerissen ist), und jeder meine (daher) braunschlammigen Unterhosen zum sehen freigab. Aber nur weil der Arsch freigelegt ist, aufhoeren zu riden, kann ja auch nicht angehen.


----------



## berkel (26. August 2010)

Morgins hört sich gut an, da muss ich nächstes mal unbedingt hin.



felixh. schrieb:


> Absoluter Negativtrail, der Singletrail Richtung Lindarets der links von der Standardstrecke langgeht.


Hm, ist das nicht der, von dem ich abgeraten hatte?



berkel schrieb:


> * Um von Morzine nach Avoriaz/Les Lindarets zu kommen sollte man auf dem Verbindungsweg SuperMorzine-Avoriaz in der Senke nach dem kleinen Lift nicht die ausgewiesenen Strecke nach links nehmen, die war Mist mit viel Treterei. Besser ist es der VTT Route nach rechts zu folgen und dann an der Straßenkreuzung links/geradeaus. Dann kommt man unter dem Lift nach Avoriaz raus und kann nach Les Lindarets auf den Strecken abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (26. August 2010)

Morgins ist absolut top.. die schwarze dort soll angeblich auch eine gute vorbereitung für champery sein.
Bin seit einer woche zurück. wetscreams waren an 5 von 6 tagen drauf und gold wert 
mir pers. gefällt am besten les crosets, und danach morgins rot. in les lindarets war gegenüber avoriaz auch eine super strecke, mit meterhohen anliegern. leider wie das meiste total zerbombt.
nächstes jahr geht def. früher hin.


----------



## felixh. (26. August 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Morgins hört sich gut an, da muss ich nächstes mal unbedingt hin.
> 
> Hm, ist das nicht der, von dem ich abgeraten hatte?



Ja - aber man kann sich ja nicht an alles erinnern - und du hast vor Tretstuecken gewarnt, die mir nicht so viel ausmachen. Dazu war der ja auch noch ziemlich gut. Wenns keine Schlammpartie gewesen ware, haette ich den Trail uebrigens sehr gut gefunden, dafuer sollte es IMHO aber mindestens eine Woche keinen Tropfen regnen.

Ach so, die schwarzen in Morgins sind IMHO viel einfach wie die Strecken runter nach Morzine (egal ob die Schwarze am Pleney, oder die von Supermorzine). Klar hat es zwei bzw drei ziemlich steile Stuecke - aber die sind nicht alzu lang, und man kann sie gut abbremsen. Im Vergleich zu dem Traileinstieg von der Straße weg nach Morzine, absolut easy. Auch die Baumstammstrecke nach Morzine finde ich noch etwas schwieriger als die schwarzen in Morgins.

Wobei was Steilstuecke angeht, toppt fuer mich nichts den Singletrail unterhalb TS Mosettes France (wobei auch der gut versteckte Trail oben am Mosettes Suisse es richtig draufhat, bzw die Straightline Version weiter ueber die Alm (laut einem Franzosen mit dem ich im Lift saß, fahrbar - ich hab es nicht probiert) es auch in sich haette. Viele richtig steile Sachen gibt es natuerlich nicht in PDS, ist halt eher Mittel als Hochgebirge. Wer Strecken such die 2000HM+ am Stueck, technisch richtig anspruchsvoll sind, sollte lieber ins Wallis - nur muss man da halt fast immer 1000HM selbst treten, bzw sogar tragen. Wenns drum geht dass die Auffahrt per Lift sein soll, ist PDS natuerlich unschlagbar.


----------



## nopeiler (26. August 2010)

haha schrieb:


> Morgins ist absolut top.. die schwarze dort soll angeblich auch eine gute vorbereitung für champery sein.
> Bin seit einer woche zurück. wetscreams waren an 5 von 6 tagen drauf und gold wert
> mir pers. gefällt am besten les crosets, und danach morgins rot. in les lindarets war gegenüber avoriaz auch eine super strecke, mit meterhohen anliegern. leider wie das meiste total zerbombt.
> nächstes jahr geht def. früher hin.




war auch die ganze woche auf rain kings unterwegs und folgendes gelernt.
1. nächstes jahr wetscrems mit nehmen, rain kings sind zu wenig
2. auf jedenfall früher fahren, so ein drecks wetter will ich nicht noch einmal haben


----------



## felixh. (26. August 2010)

Also bei Schlamm wuerde ich Intense Spike bevorzugen. Hab kurz nach dem Champery DH, in Anzere quasi alle Rider (darunter recht viele Worldcupper - von denen sicher viele fuer Maxxis fahren) auf Intense Spike fahren sehen. Wenns richtig tief wird, dann hat der sicherlich deutlich mehr halt (nur rollt der so als haette man Schneketten drauf, und auf Felsplatten kann man nur noch hoffen dass bald wieder weicher Boden kommt).

Werde mir auch ueberlegen zwei Intense Spike fuer ordentlichen Matsch zu besorgen (andererseits wuerde ich wenn ich nicht schon Liftpass habe, oder mit anderen Ridern verabredet bin - an solch Tagen erst gar nicht fahren gehen)


----------



## NoBeerForFear (26. August 2010)

gott o gott.
hab mir mal das earthed 5 vid reingezogen bei youtube.
was geht denn bitte in champery ab? kein normaler mensch stürtz sich sowas freiwillig runter 
also wenn ich mal in pds bin dann werdet ihr mich nicht auf diese strecke bekommen.
wenn sich selbst die weltelite reihenweise zerlegt dann bin ich nach 100 metern tot.


----------



## berkel (26. August 2010)

@felix
Wie kommt man denn nach Morgins und wieder weg?



felixh. schrieb:


> Wer Strecken such die 2000HM+ am Stueck, technisch richtig anspruchsvoll sind, sollte lieber ins Wallis - nur muss man da halt fast immer 1000HM selbst treten, bzw sogar tragen. Wenns drum geht dass die Auffahrt per Lift sein soll, ist PDS natuerlich unschlagbar.


Ja, aber das ist für mich was ganz anderes. PDS ist für mich DH fahren, deshalb habe ich da auch kein Bock auf viel Treten, besonders mit dem ganzen Gerödel (DH Reifen, FF, Jacket). Auf Alpentrails fahre ich auch vorsichtiger und sauberer (= langsamer), ist eben Tour und nicht DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. August 2010)

Coup de Fuet im Bikepark Chatel mit nem 120/120 XC Bike ??


Du hast aber Mut zur Lücke oder?


----------



## felixh. (27. August 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Coup de Fuet im Bikepark Chatel mit nem 120/120 XC Bike ??
> 
> 
> Du hast aber Mut zur Lücke oder?


Naja, war genau die Strecke wo es mir die Hose zerrissen hab (bin auf dem zweiten schmalen Northshore mit Knick, dank total verschlammten Reifne gradeaus ueber den Knick gefahren, kommt davon wenn man sich gerade freut, dass man kurz mal ausruhen kann...). La Coup de Fouet ist aber auf jeden Fall eindeutig eine der haertesten schwarzen, zumindest wenn sie nicht ganz trocken ist (und das ist sie wohl selten mit den ganzen Baechen die gekreuzt haben).

Technisch bin ich aber sicher nicht so gut auf DHs wie etwa ein paar aus "Sebbis" Truppe. Hab mich da ganz gut anstrengen muessen um auf der schwarzen nach Morzine die Gruppe nicht aufzuhalten. Und Harald ist uns trotz plattem Hinterrad trotzdem davongefahren. (hoffe uebrigens die Gehirnerschuetterung von ?? ist nicht zu schlimm, hab von euch ja nichts mehr gehoert..)

Zugegeben hat das Bionicon Golden Willow "XC/AM" Bike Kefü, 203/180 Saint Bremse, und ich hab 2.4" Michelin Wild Rock'r Reifen auf die ZTR Flow Felgen aufgezogen die mir persoenlich mehr Sicherheit wie ein Minion DHF 2.5" Supertacky geben. Eigentlich hat die Gabel auch 150mm - aber ich hab es trotz geringem Druck noch nicht geschafft mehr als 120mm zu nutzen. Dank der Ausstattung wiegt das XC Bike aber auch ueber 14kg mit Plattformpedalen.

Dass ich es etwas haerter wie vorgesehen fahre stimmt aber sicherlich. Musste inzwischen hinten den Daempfer auf fuer 100kg empfohlene Werte einstellen, um nicht durchzuschlagen (dabei wieg ich aber nur 65kg....).

Optimaler ist in PDS aber sicherlich ein großes Bike. Wofuer PDS IMHO ueberhaupt nicht taugt, ist klassisches XC/Singletrail fahren. Dafuer sind die Wege einfach viel zu kaputt, als dass es mit einem "kleinen" Bike, oder noch schlimmer, Hardtail Spaß machen wuerde. Und gerade die meisten roten Abfahrten sind in miserablem Zustand was Bremswellen betrifft, und auf vielen Forststraßen bergab schauts nicht anders aus. Wenn schon mit kleinem Bike, dann muss man hauptsaechlich die schwarzen Abfahrten fahren, da die meistens in ganz gutem Zustand sind - dafuer braucht man halt Technik ueber dem Durchschnitt der XC/Marathon Fahrer und gute Bremsen (weil durch das langsamere Tempo, schlechteren Grip wegen weniger Federweg, und daher Zwang zu viel Schleifbremsen - viele Bremsen sonst einfach aufgeben).


----------



## berkel (27. August 2010)

@felix

Kannst du noch was dazu sagen wie am am besten nach Morgins hin und wieder weg kommt? Auf dieser Karte sieht es so aus, dass das Gebiet nur über Les Crosets auf "XC Trails" zu erreichen ist und wieder weg über Champoussin? Sieht nach viel Treterei aus .


----------



## felixh. (27. August 2010)

Hin, einfach von Mosettes runterfahren (nicht ueber Chatel, das arten in zweimal 150HM Treterei aus), zurueck weiss ich nicht, ich bin nach Monthey runtergerollt weil Morgins fuer mich die letzte Station war.

Soweit ich weiss geht zurueck entweder Chatel (40HM treten) und mit Shuttle rauf nach Superchatel, bzw halt ueber Champoussins/les Crosets (da wohl deutlich mehr treten).


----------



## berkel (27. August 2010)

@felix

OK, danke! Muss ich mir dann mal konkret auf einer Wanderkarte anschauen.


----------



## agrohardtail (30. August 2010)

gerade wieder gekommen  leider jetzt schon. würde gerne noch nen paar tage dranhängen.
haben uns mehr im gebiet les gets(wo der campingplatz war) und morzine aufgehalten.
rund um pleney gibt es massig abfahrten auf denen man sich tage lang austoben kann(viele davon warscheinlich garnicht so offiziell. absolutes highlight war die abfahrt unter dem lift supermorzine. teilweise verflucht steil sehr technisch und im nassen (was wir leider alle 3 tage hatten) definitiv verdammt anspruchsvoll.
den letzten tag sind wir eigentlich nur die hauptstrecke in pleney geknallt und ahben paar fotos gemacht weil ausnahmsweise die sonne schien.
ich geh jetzt erstmal pennen und lade morgen mal nen paar videos hoch.


----------



## sebbi (31. August 2010)

jo ne ich wars denns auf dem kopf gehauen hat ne geht alles gut
sorry mein handy war leer und irgendwie hat das doofe ladekabel den geist aufgegeben^^


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. August 2010)

Machen am 30.08 echt alle Lifte zu?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. August 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Machen am 30.08 echt alle Lifte zu?



Nein - nicht alle. Aber wichtige Verbindungslifte sind dann geschlossen und Du musst um weiter zu kommen halt mit dem Auto hinfahren... z.B. Morzine Pleney, Chatel Bikepark.


----------



## Stilwerk (8. September 2010)

So, werd den Thread hier mal wieder beleben. So langsam bekomme ich meine Videos aus PDS Ende Juli geschnitten 






P.S. Sorry, wackelt alles ein bisschen, aber es geht irgendwie nicht besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stilwerk (8. September 2010)

Hier gleich noch der Teil 2:


----------



## slash-sash (9. September 2010)

ich finde es sehr schöne videos. zeigt einmal mehr, wie vielseitig PDS doch ist. flow, technisch oder einfach nur was zum bügeln 
und gutes wetter hattet ijr ja auch. nicht schlecht 
aber wieso verwackelt? wir hatten eine gopro von einem bekannten (allerdings die kleine und ohne bedienunganleitung) und bei der hast du gedacht, die kamera oder der fahrer ist auf extasy. voll schei55e. was für eine kamera hattet ihr denn dort? 
auch wenn es hier nicht hin gehört; ich habe vor, mir die contour hd zu holen. fliege im november nach amerika. da gibt's die noch nen paar euros günstiger. hat jemand PDS evtl. mal mit der kamera gefilmt? würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Stilwerk (9. September 2010)

Jo, danke. Macht echt viel Mühe, immer das ganze Material zu sichten und zu schneiden... 

Uns hat es in PDS sehr gut gefallen, nur waren unsere Enduro-Bikes nicht das Richtige. Aber ich glaub, das hab ich schon geschrieben.

Zur Technik: 
Wir filmen mit zwei Contour-Kameras der letzten Generation! Auflösung 1280 x 720. Die neuen Modelle haben - meine ich - den Zusatz HD. 

Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass die Hersteller sich lieber mal um gescheite Halterungen, Bildstabilisierer und Qualität kümmern sollten als immer noch mehr Auflösung in die kleinen Dinger zu knallen!!! Das ist der gleiche Unfug wie Megapixel bei den Fotokameras. Klar ist hier mehr nicht schlechter, aber andere Dinge sind einfach viel wichtiger... Zudem frisst es Ressourcen ohne Ende  

Zur Contour im speziellen: 
Bei mir hapert es eigentlich nur an den Halterungen am Bike und normalen Helmen. Wenn man handwerklich geschickt ist, kann man sich sicher was gutes zusammenbasteln, aber ich komme da auf keinen grünen Zweig und muss immer mit zig Klett-Strips arbeiten um einigermaßen gute Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Ich überlege ernsthaft, meine Kameras wieder zu verkaufen... Die Halterungen der GoPro sind einfach besser. Bild- und Verarbeitungsqualität der Contour sind allerdings wirklich top! Von der Gehäuseform ganz zu schweigen, sehr chick das Ding


----------



## Monsterwade (9. September 2010)

Stilwerk schrieb:


> Jo, danke. Macht echt viel Mühe, immer das ganze Material zu sichten und zu schneiden...



Aber das Ergebnis ist wirklich super. Danke.

Das Problem mit der Hose bei rückwärtiger Kamera weiss ich auch nicht zu
lösen. Entweder Lycra (geht garnicht) oder mit Tape fixieren. Hab ein Viedo
von einer sehr steilen Strecke und fast die gesamte Zeit wird 1/3 - 1/2 der
Optik von meiner Hose verdeckt. Ist echt lästig. Hast Du eine Idee?

Gruss
Monster


----------



## derearl (9. September 2010)

Damit die Videowelle hier bloss nicht abebbt gebe ich auch hier Teil 1 meiner PDS Urlaubsdokumentation zum Besten 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8810


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. September 2010)

@ Stilwerk: Schöne Videos. Im ersten Teil die letzte Strecke... wo ist die denn?


----------



## HaGs (9. September 2010)

Momol, Portes du Soleil ist wirklich vielseitig  Wir waren im August dort, und trotz wechselhaftem Wetter fand sich immer etwas spassiges zum fahren  
Konnte von einem Freund für drei Tage die GoPro ausleihen, hab da mal was mit Pinnacle zusammengeschnippelt. So, ein weiteres Amateur-Bike-Video im Netz, dass man erdulden kann, wenn man will... oder so 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYImv3sTL4U"]YouTube        - Downhill and Freeride around Portes du Soleil[/nomedia]


----------



## slash-sash (10. September 2010)

das gehört halt auch zu einem pds-thread: videos 
beide videos finde ich echt super.
im ersten video finde ich das gewählte lied sehr nett. wie heißt das lied?
das 2. video lebt natürlich vom fahrerischen können. hut ab.
aber beide zeigen sehr schön die vielfälltigkeit von pds für alle anderen; insbesondere für neulinge.
sag mal, earl, du hast mit einer contour hd gefilmt. aber irgendwie hast du das gleiche problem, wie wir, das bei ruppiger fahrt die kamera pollka tanzt. ist das ne einstellungssache? bei HaGs z.b bleibt sie super ruhig. und ich bin die strecken ja auch gefahren. die sind nicht geteert ; sondern ganz schön ruppig. welche kamera hast du denn benutzt HaGs? sorry, daß hier im pds-thread frage, aber ich bin halt gerade auf info-sammlungs-tour.
mir graut es ja schon vor der verarbeitung solcher filme oder ist das easy?
ich bin halt der meinung, daß man sich videos 3x mehr anschaut, als fotos.


----------



## derearl (10. September 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> sag mal, earl, du hast mit einer contour hd gefilmt. aber irgendwie hast du das gleiche problem, wie wir, das bei ruppiger fahrt die kamera pollka tanzt. ist das ne einstellungssache?



Also in gewisser Weise ist das ne Einstellungssache... Ich verwende die Halterung zum Befestigen der Cam an an der Google. Jetzt hab ich zwei Möglichkeiten: 1. Die Goggle sitze angenehm, aber dafür ist die Cam nicht richtig fest, oder 2. Die Goggle sitze so stramm, dass auch die Cam recht gut  fixiert ist, aber dafür presst mir die Goggle fast die Augen aus dem Schädel 

Alternative hierzu sind die Klebepads, die mitgeliefert werden. Ich hab die mal auf einem anderem Helm benutzt, dass funktionierte IIRC recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Escobar78 (10. September 2010)

Schöne Videos hier 
Hier mal eins ohne Musik - ungeschnitten - trau mich trotzdem mal.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14055368"]Morzine on Vimeo[/ame]

Greetz Kevin


----------



## Stilwerk (10. September 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Stilwerk: Schöne Videos. Im ersten Teil die letzte Strecke... wo ist die denn?



Erstes Video, letzter Trail ist der gleiche wie bei "derearl" am Anfang: Pointe de Moissettes Bergstation (oberhalb von Les Crosets) am See vorbei Richtung Les Lindarets.

Ach war Portes Du Soleil toll . Nächstes Mal komme ich mit dem DHler 

Übrigens: 
An nem Fullface-Helm wackeln die Kameras immer weniger als auf nem CC-Helm, weil die zu wenig Eigengewicht mitbringen und dadurch auf dem Kopf zum hin- und herwackeln anfangen. Ich bin auch mal einen Tag mit FF gefahren, da wackelts glaub ich auch nicht so... mal schaun.

Und dass der Arsch manchmal im Weg ist, wenn man unterm Sattel rausfilmt, is halt so . Da hilft nur: Gewicht nach vorne


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. September 2010)

Schöne Videos von allen
@Slash-Sash
Klar muss man sich da erst einarbeiten, aber dann macht das richtig Spaß! Wie du schon richtig schreibst, so ein Video schaut man sich häufiger an, besonders wenn du es auf dem Fernseher schauen kannst. Hast du das Urlaubsgefühl sofort wieder da Und die Videoprogramme sind echt grandios. Ich schaue fast gar kein Fernsehen mehr, da mache ich mir doch lieber mein eigenes Programm      Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Hi-Flyer (17. September 2010)

Hi wollte mal fragen mit für einem Programm ihr die Videos schneidet und bearbeitet?


----------



## Stilwerk (17. September 2010)

Hi-Flyer schrieb:


> Hi wollte mal fragen mit für einem Programm ihr die Videos schneidet und bearbeitet?


Also ich mit Premiere Pro CS5, früher mit iMovie (beides Mac)


----------



## derearl (17. September 2010)

Hi-Flyer schrieb:


> Hi wollte mal fragen mit für einem Programm ihr die Videos schneidet und bearbeitet?



Pitivi und einige kleine Hilfsprogramme zum Konvertieren der Videos unter Linux.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (17. September 2010)

Wir machen so langsam Urlaubsplanung 2011 und Wir überlegen 2x eine Woche zu fahren.
Eine Woche wird wieder Morzine und dann ohne Bikeklau und der andere Urlaub steht Alpe d'huez im Raum.
Angedacht ist die Woche nach dem Megavalanche.
Wer war von Euch schon mal da und kann mal Bitte einen Vergleich ziehen.
Liftpreise und Strecken ?

Oder ist es vielleicht sogar sinnvoller 2 x eine Woche PDS zu machen ?


----------



## 666 (13. Oktober 2010)

beides sehr schön, pds ist sicherlich mehr bikepark aber alpe d huez hat schöne trails und eine sehr schöne landschaft, und soweit voneinander entfernt isses ja nicht. abwechlungsreicher ist, sich beides anzuschauen

ps: preise nehmen sich nicht viel


----------



## 666 (13. Oktober 2010)

Escobar78 schrieb:


> Schöne Videos hier
> Hier mal eins ohne Musik - ungeschnitten - trau mich trotzdem mal.
> 
> Morzine on Vimeo
> ...



wo beginnt und wo endet der trail


----------



## Escobar78 (13. Oktober 2010)

Häh, versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz.
Der Trail beginnt im Prinzip an der kleinen Starthütte, und endet in der letzten Kurve wo ich mich hinpacke. Oder was meinst Du ?


----------



## 666 (13. Oktober 2010)

wollt nur wissen wo ich den trail finde, weil ich den schon gesucht hab, und nicht gefunden, wusst auch nicht wie der heisst aber ich glaub da war mal ein bild in der freeride mit dem kleinen tunnel oder unterführung, und das war ansporn für mich da auch mal lang zu fahren


----------



## Escobar78 (13. Oktober 2010)

Achso. Das ist der Pleney DH in Morzine - Port de Soleil. Fahr hin, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. 

Rock on


----------



## anne waffel (2. Dezember 2010)

Im Januar steht eine Woche Skifahren auf dem Programm. Wir wollen gerne nach Morzine. Hat jemand eine besondere Empfehlung bezüglich einer günstigen Ferienwohnung für zwei Personen (Schlafzimmer/Wohnküche) - Nähe Skilift/Zentrum wäre optimal. Die üblichen FeWoSeiten sind wir natürlich schon durchgegangen. Vielen Dank!

Anne...Skipiste


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke mir von so Preisen wie im Sommer kann man jetzt nur träumen. Schon mal bei reza morzine versucht?


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

.....fährt jemand 2011 nach Portes de Soleil??
....wann ist da so die beste Zeit zum Fahren / Preise günstig??

danke


----------



## Mr.Beasto (3. Dezember 2010)

preise immer gleich !!!! Offen vom letztem woe im Juli bis zum ersten woe im September !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Dezember 2010)

juni


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Dezember 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> .....fährt jemand 2011 nach Portes de Soleil??
> ....wann ist da so die beste Zeit zum Fahren / Preise günstig??
> ...



Ich hoffe es das wieder eine Woche zusammengeht... also JA.

Ich war bisher immer im Zeitraum Mitte Juli - Mitte August je eine Woche dort. Da ist es zwar am teuersten - unterm Strich macht das aber nicht viel aus pro Person. Juni ist Vorsaison und günstiger, Ende August auch.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (3. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt ! Hotelpreise sind im August etwas höher !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich war noch nie in nem Hotel... wir waren bisher in 4er - 12er Chalets, privat vermietet.

Ich gehe davon aus das alles vom Campingplatz bis Hotel leicht unterschiedliche Preise je nach Vor- und Hauptsaison hat oder wo bist du immer untergebracht das der Preis immer gleich ist??


----------



## Mr.Beasto (3. Dezember 2010)

Der Preis fürs Hotel is Ferienabhängig ! Also im August isses meist teurer ! 20-40% So kostet eine Übernachtung im Hotel Iglu (Morzine) 
im Juni,Juli ca 26 bucks und im August 35 ! je nach anzahl der Übernachtungen sowieso !


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (3. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich denke mir von so Preisen wie im Sommer kann man jetzt nur träumen. Schon mal bei *reza morzine* versucht?


Ich dachte, die Nachfahren Schah Reza Pahlewis hätten sich in St. Moritz niedergelassen. Aber die Reservierungszentrale von Morzine scheint nicht alles dort im Angebot zusammengefasst zu haben, viele vermieten einfach nur über Mund zu Mund Propaganda oder andere Agenturen, z.B. Abritel o.ä.


Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Der Preis fürs Hotel is Ferienabhängig ! Also im August isses meist teurer ! 20-40% So kostet eine Übernachtung im Hotel Iglu (Morzine)
> im Juni,Juli ca 26 bucks und im August 35 ! je nach anzahl der Übernachtungen sowieso !


Ja, das Hotel Igloo ist ein heißer Tipp, dort war ich auch schon mehrmals.
Haben für größere Gruppen jetzt auch ein schönes Chalethaus direkt nebenan. Ansonsten gibt es auch Studio-Zimmer (mit Kochnische) im Programm, und im Erdgeschoss eine Self-Service-Extraküche und Gruppenräume für gemeinsames Essen oder Party.
Inzwischen muss man dort aber früh reservieren, die Zeiten, wo man einfach spontan vorbeikommen konnte, und immer ein Zimmer bekam, sind leider vorbei.


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Dezember 2010)

vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos 

..jetzt brauch ich nur jemanden der mitfährt


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Dezember 2010)

Also diese Seite kann ich auch noch empfehlen. Sind viele gute Informationen drin, aber die Preise im Winter sind halt nicht mit dem Sommer zu vergleichen
Generell bleibt das Gebiet aber auch im Winter eine Klasse für sich
Hier sind noch ein paar bewegte Bilder aus PDS von diesem Jahr
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Dezember 2010)

...wie Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Dezember 2010)

jau fahre wahrscheinlich 16.07.-23.07. wieder runter
mal schauen ob sich mitfahrer finden


----------



## lipmo51 (3. Dezember 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> jau fahre wahrscheinlich 16.07.-23.07. wieder runter
> mal schauen ob sich mitfahrer finden



Wenn du abhaust,kommen wir.... mit 8-12 Leuten


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Dezember 2010)

@Johnny Jape....biete mich gerne als Mitfahrer an!!datum würde passen


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Dezember 2010)

danke fürs angebot, hab noch 2-3 leute auf der liste von denen ich bis ende dezember eine antwort benötige, wenn die mitkommen ist unser fahrzeugkontingent erschöpft
geb dann aber noch mal bescheid


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Dezember 2010)

ok...hört sich gut an! 
Auto hab ich.....platz für Fahrer,Beifahrer,ein oder zwei weitere Personen....und für 3 bis 4 Bikes!


----------



## LIDDL (3. Dezember 2010)

ich fahr auf jeden Fall auch wider runter! wie es mit meinen Kollegen aus schaut kann noch nicht sagen. 
Chalets bekommt man zur not auch vor Ort. die Planung wird über Weihnachten gemacht, da man schauen muss wie sich alles verbinden lässt (Mega ist nämlich auch auf der Liste) 
@Stefan: evtl können wir uns ja zusammen tun wenns zeitlich passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Dezember 2010)

@LIDDL....zusammen tun hört sich gut an!...ich bin zeitlich ziemlich flexibel ! ich,muss nur das datum so früh wie möglich wissen wegen dem wagen....der ist nämlich von meinen Eltern 
..das klingt zwar irgendwie komisch..aber ich hab hier keinen in meinem Umfeld der diesem genialen Sport verfallen ist und mitfahren würde!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt auch noch viele englische Chaletseiten aber die nerven eher irgendwie.

Google hilft natürlich auch manchmal und wenn man dort ist einfach Augen auf und mal eine Visitenkarte einstecken.

Um für 2011 zu planen ists mir noch zu früh, aber generell würde ich aufgrund Arbeit August bevorzugen.


----------



## Kongo-Joe (4. Dezember 2010)

ich versuch auch wieder nach PDS zu kommen. Aber dann eher die letzte August Woche...


----------



## LIDDL (4. Dezember 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> ich,muss nur das datum so früh wie möglich wissen wegen dem wagen....der ist nämlich von meinen Eltern


Auto ist nicht das Problem, ich hab eins. aber es könnt halt sein, dass ich erst auf die Mega fahr und dann im anschluss nach PDS, aber wie gesagt, das ergibt sich zu weihnachten


----------



## Stefan_78 (4. Dezember 2010)

....kein Problem!das passt.

..ich wollte nächsten Jahres CAI DOM fahren!wenn ich nen Startplatz bekomme


----------



## LIDDL (4. Dezember 2010)

CaiDom fahr ich 2011 auf jeden Fall auch wieder, Startplatz war dieses Jahr kei Problem, man konnt sich sogar noch vor Ort anmelden, 
da könnt mer evtl au zam fahren


----------



## Stefan_78 (4. Dezember 2010)

danke für die info....hab nur gesehen das man sich noch nicht anmelden kann.
klar,können gern zusammen hin!
muss jetzt nur noch wieder fit werden nach Zwangspause  seit dem 04.09.2010 durch knöchernde Strecksehenausrisse an Ringfinger und kleinem Finger.aber ich denke ich kann nächste Woche wieder nen Lenker halten ;-)


----------



## Snap4x (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
bin noch ziemlich neu in der Szene der Biker die Urlaub mit Bike im Ausland machen.
Deswegen, kann mir jemand Adressen bzw. Preise nennen für einen Urlaub für circa 3-4 Personen?
Vlt. auch per PM? Sollte relativ günstig sein.
Und wie sieht es mit den Liftpreisen und so aus?


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. Dezember 2010)

wir haben dieses jahr mit 6 übernachtungen und liftkarte inbegriffen 210 pp gezahlt.
davon ca. 80 euro für die liftkarte


wir haben über die jungs hier gebucht
die besorgen dir die unterkunft und bringen dir am anreise tag die liftkarte zur pension und holen diese am letzten tag auch da wieder ab.

http://www.morzine-mtb.com/

untergekommen sind wir hier, nicht der pure luxus aber uns hats dicke gereicht

http://www.lesvoroches.com/

und die familie dort ist sehr nett

ist mit waschplatz, bikekeller etc. (trotzdem schloss mitnehmen)
apartments mit küche, kurzen betten und kleinem tv 
freier wlan hotspot

supermarkt keine 200m luftlinie, zu den liftstationen max 5 minuten mit dem bike


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Dezember 2010)

Ein Bekannter von mir ist auch immer in dieser Unterkunft - nimmt aber das Bike mit aufs Zimmer.

Mir wäre auch etwas unwohl wenn mein Bike in einem Hotelkeller steht und 50 Leute oder mehr Zugang haben. Darum bevorzuge ich ein privates Chalet.

Sicher ist man aber leider nirgends...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (8. Dezember 2010)

wir hatten zu dritt vor Ort ein Appartment in LesGets genommen (da in Morzine nix mehr frei war wegen der Tour des Franz), 2terStock eines Hauses, Bikes auf den Balkon gepackt und abgesperrt. bei uns haben sich die Kosten auf ca. 350 euronen (incl sprit u maut ab Freiburg) belaufen wobei wir nicht gegeizt haben, glotze gabs auch leider kein internet


----------



## og.echnaton (9. Dezember 2010)

Wir wollen naechstes Jahr zum Passportes du Soleil fahren. Welcher Ort bietet sich den am besten am? In Les Gets ist doch auch immer eine Messe usw. 

Wir hatten gedacht ein paar Tage vorher anzureisen und dann noch ein paar Tage laenger zu bleiben. Also insgesamt eine Woche da.  

Gilt das (Lift)Ticket des Festivals eigentlich an allen drei Tagen?


----------



## Lexx85 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, bin neu hier,

habt ja echt viele unterkunftsmöglichkeiten genannt,... aber ist jemand von euch auch direkt in Morzine?

Wie lange kann ich mir mit dem Buchen denn Zeit lassen? Meint ihr ich bekomme ende Januar noch für die 1 Augustwoche was?

Grüße


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Dezember 2010)

Kein Stress... ich war Ende Juli in Morzine und habe anfang Juli ein Chalet 200m vom Lift weg gebucht das auch noch sehr toll und günstig war.


----------



## Lexx85 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ok,.. sehr geil.. dacht ich mir,.. war ja vor 2 jahren unten, aber mit dem Wohnmobil... nur dieses Jahr sind wir zu wenig... da dacht ich so ein Hotelzimmer is auch was feines... muss nur mal kucken wie ichs anstell... meint ihr ich kanns nur übers Netz buchen/bzw. vor ORT?

müsste doch auch über ein Reisebüro funktionieren?


----------



## daniel07 (14. Dezember 2010)

@Johnny Jape

werden im gleichen zeitraum in pds sein allerding in chatel untergebracht. wir sind ca 10 mann. kannst du, oder irgendjemand hier sagen, wie ich von chatel am schnellsten in die anderen gebiete wie champery, morzine, les gets...etc. komme? lift+radel oder lieber auto?  werden sicher viel im park von chatel unterwegs sein, aber die anderen orte sind so als tagesausflüge gedacht. wir nehmen auch nur die bigbikes mit.

antworten auch gern per pn


----------



## Johnny Jape (14. Dezember 2010)

war leider im letzten jahr das erste mal unten, und durch die verletzung meines mitfahrers bedingt bin ich dann nur auf der morzine-les gets seite geblieben hatte allein keine lust auf "experimente" und bin nur das gefahren was ich bereits kannte


----------



## daniel07 (14. Dezember 2010)

ok, dann vielleicht wer anderes einen tip?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (14. Dezember 2010)

Chatel ist wirklich en sch... ausgangspunkt ! um nach Les gets oder morzine zu kommen bist den halben Tag unterwegs !!!!um nach Champery zu kommen mußte erstmal in den Bikepark Pre la joux gehn . Also je nachdem wo du in Chatel bist erstmal mit dem Auto oder für stramme Waden ne halbe std das Tal hinter strampeln (viel Spaß mit nem Dhler)! Dort mußte dann ganz hoch ,also erst den neuen Lift ,dann den alten! Oben angekommen auf der anderen Seite wieder runter per trail und den nächsten Lift ! Oben in Avoriaz führt ein trail links ins Talende wo sich der Lift nach Le crossete befindet ! Oben den Steindownhill runter und den nächsten Lift hoch auf die andere seite ! Dann sinds noch ca 200m runter zum start des Champerydownhills!Der beste Ausgangspunkt ist Morzine ! von dort iss man in 10min in Les gets und ca ne halbe std in Avoriaz ! Von dort kommt man dann entweder nach chatel oder le crosette und weiter nach champery ! Empfehlenswert ist auf der Schweizerseite noch morgins ! Alter Lift aber super Strecken und selten lange anstehn ! Aber mal ehrlich ,schlag dein camp blos nich in Chatel auf ! Von dort braucht man ewig biss man in nem anderen Park iss! Und ständig bikes ins Auto und wieder raus und rein und wieder raus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (15. Dezember 2010)

d akann ich mr. beasto nur zustimmen. sieh zu, daß du nach morzine oder morgins kommst, bzw. deine unterkunft hast. alles andere ist echt anstregend/zum heulen/zeitverschwendung/etc.!
ich habe die letzten beiden jahre immer sehr knapp gebucht und trotzdem immer etwas günstiges und nähe lift bekommen.
meine letzten buchungen liefen immer über annie von http://www.immobilierbaud-morzine.com/
man muß ihr nur sagen, daß man einen keller oder, wie wir auch schon mal hatten, eine garage möchte.


----------



## daniel07 (15. Dezember 2010)

ok... danke für die antworten. nach pre la joux kommt man doch von chatel am schellsten, oder?  denn dort werden wir die meisten tage verbringen. wir sind eher "parkorientiert" und wollen eigentlich nur einmal da hin... einmal dort hin... haben wir nicht ein ähnliches problem, wenn wir in morzine untergebracht sind und 4 mal nach pre la joux wollen? und wäre dann der rückweg zur unterkunft sogar länger, als nach chatel, oder?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (15. Dezember 2010)

Also Port du soleil besteht aus Parks ! Das tolle daran iss, das se mit Lifte oder mit singletrails verbunden sind ! Man braucht kein Auto ! Nur wenn man nach Morgins will iss en Auto sinnvoll ! Von Morzine nach Pre la joux isses so ne Stunde ! Jenachdem wie lange man bummelt oder am Lift/Gondel wartet . Von Chatel aus nach morzine oder Les gets mit dem Auto isses ne 3/4 std . Also 4 Tage Pre la joux ??? Naja ,ok iss mit einer der größten dort und die Streckenauswahl iss reichlich . Aber Port du soleil ohne Les gets mind 2 Tage ! Ganz geschweige von dem Downhill in Morzine , macht für mich keinen sinn ! Aber ihr werdets ja sehn !!! Aber wenn man nur vor hat in Pre la joux und evtl Morgins zu fahrn dann iss chatel ok !


----------



## daniel07 (16. Dezember 2010)

wir fahren das erste mal nach pds, von daher denk ich eigentlich auch, dass chatel i.o. ist.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Dezember 2010)

Binn nu schon seit 2005 jedes Jahr unten und muss mir immer das gemecker einiger Landsleute anhörn wie bescheuert es ist in Chatel , le croiset oder in Champery zu wohnen ! Und jeden Tag in der gegend Auto zu fahrn macht echt keinen Spaß ! Teilweise bzw meistens iss man mit dem Bike schneller in nem anderen Park und hat noch geile Strecken biss dorthin ! Glaube jeder der sich etwas in dem Gebiet auskennt wird mir hier beipflichten . Aber wie gesagt ihr werdet es ja selber sehen ! Spätestens wenn ihr in Pre la joux nach ganz oben Liftet und nach Avoriaz runter fährt seht ihr ja was so alles mit kurz mal liften möglich iss ! wann seit ihr denn da unten ?


----------



## derearl (16. Dezember 2010)

daniel07 schrieb:


> wir fahren das erste mal nach pds, von daher denk ich eigentlich auch, dass chatel i.o. ist.



Jo, wird es auch sein . War letztes Jahr auch das erste mal da unten und wir waren in Les Crosets. 
Aber die anderen hier haben schon Recht. Je nachdem was man vorhat liegen die Orte nicht ganz optimal. Größtes Manko war aus meiner Sicht die Tatsache, dass einige Lift dort schon früher schließen und man so gezwungen war schon frühzeit die Rückfahrt anzutreten, um es z.B noch über den Pointes des Moisettes zu schaffen. 

Aber ich fand den Standort fürs erst Mal auch nicht verkehrt. Man kommt gut rum, sieht viel und ist nicht nur im Park unterwegs. Der Tag ist dann eher ne große Freeridetour mit vielen schönen Trails zwischendrinn, mit zwischenzeitlichen Hightlight eines Parks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Dezember 2010)

Das mit den schliesungszeiten der Lifte iss echt blöd ! Grad in Avoriaz werden se ne halbe std früher zugemacht !


----------



## daniel07 (17. Dezember 2010)

wir sind vom 17.07.-24.07.2010 da und sind alle schon pottenheiß. wenn alles glatt geht wird man uns an einheitlich trikots erkennen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. Dezember 2010)

wer nich ?!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Dezember 2010)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Das mit den schliesungszeiten der Lifte iss echt blöd ! Grad in Avoriaz werden se ne halbe std früher zugemacht !



Ja und wenn ein Unwetter dazwischenkommt und man ist 2 Täler weiter und muss noch rüber nach Chatel oder auf die schweizer Seite ist das sehr mies.

Morzine liegt so das man auch ohne grosse Not auf der Straße zurückrollen kann.


Von Chatel Stadt aus geht ein Shuttlebus in den Bikepark. Der ist aber meist sehr voll und die Bikes werden alles andere als pfleglich behandelt. Die 2 oder 3 Strecken direkt in Chatel hab ich mir angesehn - ist nicht ganz mein Fall und eher kein Spass.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja der Bikepark superchatel ist echt nicht zu empfehlen . Wenn man 6 Tage dort iss sollte man 2 Tage Pre la joux , 2Tage Les Gets davon 1/2 Tag Morzine , 1 Tag Avoriaz Le crosette champery , und am letzten Tag Morgin machen ! Dann hat man so ziemlich alles abgedeckt was Sinn macht . Und hat mal einen Überblick was so alles im Downhillmekka so geht !


----------



## LIDDL (20. Dezember 2010)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Wenn man 6 Tage dort iss sollte man 2 Tage Pre la joux , 2Tage Les Gets davon 1/2 Tag Morzine , 1 Tag Avoriaz Le crosette champery , und am letzten Tag Morgin machen !


Junge junge, is das nicht a bissl grob für nen Anfänger?!? 
ich würd nach dem 2ten ( spästestens nach dem 3ten) nen relaxtag machen   dann kann man die folgenden Tage auch mehr genießen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Dezember 2010)

isser anfänger ! Dann wäre pds nix ! Mann muss ja auch nich jeden Tag auf Teufel kommraus so viele Abfahrten wie mgl machen . Ab und zu ein panache und für relaxing iss gesorgt . Allerdings nich ganz billig !
und klar nach spätestens 4 Tagen iss man schon etwas platt . Also auf last die Handeln schwingen für dicke Arme .


----------



## LIDDL (20. Dezember 2010)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Also auf last die Handeln schwingen für dicke Arme .


 
und immer schön am biken bleiben


----------



## rigger (20. Dezember 2010)

Wie is PDS eigentlich mit dem Hardtail?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Dezember 2010)

Hart ,hart, hart und nochmals hart ! Frag mich das jedesmal auch ,wenn ich ab und zu mal einen sehe . Aber es gibt da einige die sich das antun ,meist Engländer und die sind dann meist auch gar nichmal soooo langsam unterwegs ! Auf jedenfall respekt ! Ich selbst wär dann wohl en fall fürn Chiroprakticker der mir den Rücken wieder einrängt ! Aber machbar mit sehr guter Technick !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Dezember 2010)

PDS mit nem Hardtail ??? Hardcore ! 
Das kann kein Urlaub sein.


----------



## rigger (20. Dezember 2010)

Ok dann werd ich mir wohl ein Fully leihen müssen, an der Technik mangelt es nämlich noch...


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Dezember 2010)

2009 war ich auch mit meinem Helius FR mit Totem drin da und das war gar nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Dezember 2010)

Das Hauptproblem sind dann nich unbedingt die Strecken sondern die Bremswellen ! Grad in Les gets isses meist heftig . Aber wers ohne Federung gewohnt iss .... . Ich bräuchts nich, zumindest nicht mehr als einen Tag ! Allein der Gedanke daran den dh in les gets damit runter ooohhhh aahhhh uhhhh


----------



## daniel07 (21. Dezember 2010)

LIDDL schrieb:


> Junge junge, is das nicht a bissl grob für nen Anfänger?!? ...



wir haben sicherlich nicht alle die gleichen fähigkeiten, aber sind weißgott keine anfänger.


----------



## LIDDL (21. Dezember 2010)

daniel07 schrieb:


> wir haben sicherlich nicht alle die gleichen fähigkeiten, aber sind weißgott keine anfänger.


so meinte ich das auch nicht. hab da wohl das falsche wort gewählt.    ...dachte das hatte sich hiermit geklärt....





Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> isser anfänger ! Dann wäre pds nix ! Mann muss ja auch nich jeden Tag auf Teufel kommraus so viele Abfahrten wie mgl machen... ...und klar nach spätestens 4 Tagen iss man schon etwas platt ...


....ich sehe das halt so, dass PdS auf keinen fall mit nem Bikeparkbesuch zu vergleichen ist. im BK ist man nur n paar tage und fährt oft die gleichen  Strecken und diese sind zT bedeutend kürzer, in PdS ist man meist mehr als ne woche am Stück, jeden Tag neue Strecken, -Super Morzine-DH!!!!... da sollte man sich die Kräfte einteilen.  (ich Idiot habs letztes jahr nicht gemacht )


Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem sind dann nich unbedingt die Strecken sondern die Bremswellen ! Grad in Les gets isses meist heftig .


Dito! da bekommt das Wort Ideallinie gleich ne neue Richtung 
...mit den HT die schönen Wurzel-/Canyonstrecken in LesGets      ...gehen tut alles, technisch schon anspruchsvoll!   ....neee, nix für mich

OT: ich hoff ich komm über Weihnachten a bissl zum Videoschneiden dann sieht ma a bissl was


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. Januar 2011)

Hi,
erst einmal wünshch ich euch allen ein Frohes und gesundes neue Jahr!

da mein Chef mich ab Montag sehr Wahrscheinlich wegen Urlaubsplanung nerven wird....
@LIDDL...wollt ich mal fragen ob sich schon was konkreteres ergeben hat??


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Januar 2011)

Hier für alle PDS-Liebhaber noch mal ein paar bewegte Bilder aus dem alten Jahr
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## slash-sash (11. Januar 2011)

hach nee, wat war dat schöööönn 
danke für's tolle video. versetzt mich bei diesem schei.. wetter immer wieder in einen trance-zustand.
scheinbar nutzt du eine gopro. hier gibt's ja auch einige, die eine contour nutzen.
da ich anfänger des filmens bin und das hier nicht rein gehört, habe ich einen anderen thread dazu aufgemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501388
vielleicht kann ich ja die filmer unter euch mal dazu bewegen, sich mit meinen problemen und fragen dort auseinander zu setzen; und natürlich anderen anfängern den einstieg in die filmerei erheblich zu erleichtern.
dank euch schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (11. Januar 2011)

@ willi : 

made my day......


thx!


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Januar 2011)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> @ willi :
> 
> made my day......
> 
> ...



Sowas liest man doch gerne Freut mich, dass es dir gefällt


----------



## derearl (11. Januar 2011)

Top Fit!  Ende Juli, Anfang August ist es hoffentlich wieder soweit. , Aber diesmal wird wohl nen Roadtrip. PDS, Les deux Alpes und Crans Montana.


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Januar 2011)

Der Road Trip hört sich auch gut an Hast dir da ein paar schöne Gebiete ausgesucht und ich freue mich dann schon auf das Film-Material was du von dem Trip mitbringst
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (12. Januar 2011)

hi
weiß jemand von euch ab wann in PDS alle lifte geöffnet sind?

Danke


----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2011)

spätestens letztes juni-wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (12. Januar 2011)

gibts denn irgendwo ne übersicht oder is das ein erfahrungswert?

danke


----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2011)

ist jedes jahr so, 
aber jetzt ist noch winter, da gibts noch keine übersicht online. 

bzw. (zitat 2010): 





dubbel schrieb:


> das wurde jetzt x mal verlinkt, und ich hab auch noch ne tabelle gepostet.
> 
> also nochmal:
> http://www.portesdusoleil.com/fr_ete/Remontees mecaniques/remontees.html
> ...


----------



## mlb (12. Januar 2011)

http://www.bikechatel.com/eventspassportes.html

ab diesem WE sollten alle Lifte geöffnet sein.

Vor 2 Jahren waren wir im August in PDS, da wars schon arg heftig mit den Bremswellen, letztes Jahr Anfang Juli, war es noch ganz ok.
Kann ich nur empfehlen, möglichst früh in der Saison hinzufahren.....


----------



## Lexx85 (20. Januar 2011)

Hab schon mal hier gefragt bzgl. der Reise nach Portes du soleil!

Hat jemand schon mal in Morzine ein Hotel gebucht? Gibts da vielleicht was empfehlenswertes?


----------



## slash-sash (21. Januar 2011)

hotel nicht. aber schau mal eine seite vorher; glaube ich; da habe ich eine internetseite angegeben. super netter kontakt. und über die habe ich die letzten jahre meine reservierungen gemacht; immer in morzine. die vermieten super günstig appartements. oder willst du ganz alleine fahren? dann wäre nen hotelzimmer wirklich besser.


----------



## Lexx85 (21. Januar 2011)

Wir wollen zu Zweit fahren! War ja schon mal unten mit dem Wohnmobil! Will aber dieses Jahr echt mal ein Hotel ausprobieren! Vorallem weil von der Kohle dieses Jahr geht!
Dacht das ich hier gleich mal frag!!! Vielleicht hat's ja schon mal jemand gemacht!


----------



## slash-sash (21. Januar 2011)

kann ich verstehen. mail die einfach mal und frag, was die für 2 personen im angebot haben. du kannst ruhig nach günstuig fragen, denn vom standart habe ich noch nie etwas schlechtes dort gesehen; also keine schmuddel-buden oder so. fragen kostet ja nichts.
ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, daß es immer ganz gut kommt, wenn man es in französisch probiert und wenn's dann nicht klappt, ist einem da auch keiner böse. englisch und ein wenig deutsch beherschen die da auch.
viel glück.


----------



## Lexx85 (21. Januar 2011)

Ja werde es auf dem Weg auf alle Fälle probieren! Kann ja dann gern mal berichten! Weil fahren werden wir sicher dieses Jahr, weils einfach ein Eldorado für MTB-ler is!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Jape (31. Januar 2011)

mahlzeit, 

kennt sich jemand in champery aus bzgl. günstige unterkünfte?

plane zur wm runter zu fahren und benötige noch eine bleibe


----------



## dhpucky (16. Februar 2011)

wir planen im Juni für eine Woche nach PDS zu gehen. Hab schon gehört, dass da unter Umständen noch nicht alle Lifte offen sind. Leider geht´s bei uns zeitlich nicht anders. 

Hab gelesen, dass einige von Euch auch schon vor Saisonstart dort waren. 

Welche Lifte waren denn 2010 zu der Zeit noch nicht geöffnet?

Wir wollten von Les Crosets aus auf jeden Fall Richtung Morzine und Les Gets aber auch Chatel sollte dabei sein. 

Besten Dank schonmal vorab für Eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (17. Februar 2011)

schau mal in den Thread Portes du Soleil 2011, hab die Übersicht da mal eingefügt.


----------



## dhpucky (17. Februar 2011)

cool, Danke. Hab über die Suchfunktion den 2011er nicht bekommen.


----------

